# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հանրահավաք հունիսի 20-ին

## Տրիբուն

Մարտի 1-ից հետո ԼՏՊ թիմը, 50-ից ավելի իրազեկում է ներկայացրել քաղաքապետարան, հանրահավաք անցկացնելու վերաբերյալ: Ամեն անգամ քաղաքապետարանը մերժել է: 
Ամեն դեպքում, նախ քաղաքապետարանը չի կարող անվերջ մերժել հանրահավաքների իրազեկումները, իսկ իշխանությունները ուզեն թե չուզեն, գոնե աչք փակելու համար, պիտի ԵԽԽՎ հայտնի որոշման կատարման ուղղությամբ մի քանի կոնկրետ քայլեր իրականացնեն: Այսինք, կա հավանականույթուն որ հանրահավաքի իրազեկումը չի մերժվի: Փաստորեն,  եթե տեղի ունենա, այս հանրահավաքը պետք է որ մարտի 1-ից հետո լինի առաջին լուրջ հանրահավաքը և հետևապես նաև առաջին լուրջ ներքաղաքական իրադարձությունը: Ի՞նչ ենք մենք ակնկալում այս հանրահավաքից: Արդյո՞ք այն կհավաքի նույնքան մարդ, որքան վերջին խոշոր հանրահավաքներն էին: Թե՞ մարդիկ հոգնած ու հուսահատված այլևս չեն գնա հանրահավաքի և այն կվերածվի մի քանի հարյուր էնտուզիաստների մերձեցման երեկոյի: Սկիզբ կդնի այն արդյո՞ք նոր, ավելի հզոր ժողովրդական բողոքի ալիքի, թե ամեն ինչ վերջացած է…

----------


## Երվանդ

Շարժումը չի մահացել :LOL: , շատ կլինենք

----------


## Fedayi

Մի քանի օր կգորգոռան, կանցնի, կգնա...գուցե մի 3-5 հազար մարդ լինի...
Ну, я так думаю!!! :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մարտի 1-ից հետո ԼՏՊ թիմը, 50-ից ավելի իրազեկում է ներկայացրել քաղաքապետարան, հանրահավաք անցկացնելու վերաբերյալ: Ամեն անգամ քաղաքապետարանը մերժել է: 
> Ամեն դեպքում, նախ քաղաքապետարանը չի կարող անվերջ մերժել հանրահավաքների իրազեկումները, իսկ իշխանությունները ուզեն թե չուզեն, գոնե աչք փակելու համար, պիտի ԵԽԽՎ հայտնի որոշման կատարման ուղղությամբ մի քանի կոնկրետ քայլեր իրականացնեն: Այսինք, կա հավանականույթուն որ հանրահավաքի իրազեկումը չի մերժվի: Փաստորեն,  եթե տեղի ունենա, այս հանրահավաքը պետք է որ մարտի 1-ից հետո լինի առաջին լուրջ հանրահավաքը և հետևապես նաև առաջին լուրջ ներքաղաքական իրադարձությունը: Ի՞նչ ենք մենք ակնկալում այս հանրահավաքից: Արդյո՞ք այն կհավաքի նույնքան մարդ, որքան վերջին խոշոր հանրահավաքներն էին: Թե՞ մարդիկ հոգնած ու հուսահատված այլևս չեն գնա հանրահավաքի և այն կվերածվի մի քանի հարյուր էնտուզիաստների մերձեցման երեկոյի: Սկիզբ կդնի այն արդյո՞ք նոր, ավելի հզոր ժողովրդական բողոքի ալիքի, թե ամեն ինչ վերջացած է…


Նախ՝ քաղաքապետարանը արտոնի-չարտոնի, մեկ ա հանրահավաքը տեղի ա ունենալու: Չնայած, մեկ էլ տեսար ավելի շուտ էլ են արտոնում (մեկ էլ տեսար): Քանի շարք ուզում են թող մլիցա կայնացնեն, մեկ ա ժողովուրդը կճղի էտ շարքերը ու ներս կմտնի (96-ի նիհար-սոված մարդիկ ԱԺ-ն են ճղել-ներս մտել, մենք չենք կարա՞): Բայց թե դժվար թե տենց բան անեն իշխանությունները: Խոչընդոտեն՝ Եվրոպայի աչքից կընկնեն, իսկ մարտի մեկը քիչ չէր: Միտինգը կկայանա: Նաղդ էտ օրը ավելի շատ մարդ կհավաքվի, քան թե ասենք հունվարի 22-ի կամ փետրվարի 9-ի միտինգներին էր: Մի 15.000 հոգի ամենաքիչը կլնի, իսկ ամբողջ օրվա կտրվածքով՝ երևի մի 50.000-ի հասնի: Եթե հին միտինգներին հիմնականում ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցներն էին մասնակցում, հիմա ԱԽՔ-ի ու Վահանի շատ կողմնակիցներ էլ միացած կլնեն: Հույս ունենանք, որ միտինգին կտենանք Սուքիասյանին էլ, Փաշինյանին էլ, Արամ Կարապետյանին էլ:
Իսկ դրանով կսկսվի շարժման 3-րդ փուլը: Քանի որ 2-րդ փուլը առաջինից թափով էր, ուրեմն նոր փուլը ավելի մեծ թափ կունենա:
Իշխանությունները, որ դիմադրեցին առաջի երկու փուլերում իրանց ձեռի տակի անազնիվ միջոցներով, էս անգամ անազնիվ միջոցների չեն կարա դիմեն:

ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈւ՛ ԵՆՔ

----------


## Overdose

Էլի????
Ափսոս են ախր էդ մարդիկ

----------


## Աբելյան

մանավանդ՝ ապրիլի 9-ից հետո  :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

Կարծում եմ՝ շատ մեծ հանրահավաք կլինի, ու շարժման «աբիժնիկները» լաաավ կտխրեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծում եմ՝ շատ մեծ հանրահավաք կլինի, ու շարժման «աբիժնիկները» լաաավ կտխրեն:


Իսկ եթե աբիժնիկները տխրեեեեեն, տխրեեեեեեեն, լաաաաավ տխրեն, դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնեն, բայց էլի մնան իշխանության: Ասենք իրենց տխրելուց մեզ ի՞նչ: Իրենք կարող է հիմա էլ են տխուր:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Իսկ դրանով կսկսվի շարժման 3-րդ փուլը: Քանի որ 2-րդ փուլը առաջինից թափով էր, ուրեմն նոր փուլը ավելի մեծ թափ կունենա:
> Իշխանությունները, որ դիմադրեցին առաջի երկու փուլերում իրանց ձեռի տակի անազնիվ միջոցներով, էս անգամ անազնիվ միջոցների չեն կարա դիմեն:
> 
> ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈւ՛ ԵՆՔ


Այն ժամանակ առջևում էին ընտրությունները, իսկ հետո էլ ակնկալվում էր ՍԴ որոշում: Իսկ հիամ առաջիկայում ոչ մի քաղաքական իրադարձություն բացի այդ միտինգից չկա: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ անազնիվմ միջոցների մասին է խոսքը: Կեղծելու բան չկա: ՍԴ վրա ազդելու խնդիր չկա: Ասենք միտինգա, եղավ աանցավ: Հետո՞:
Ճիշտ հասկացի, ես էլ եմ անհաբեր սպասում այդ օրվան: Բայց հետագա քայլերը չեմ տեսնում, դրա համար էլ բացել եմ քննարկման թեման:  
Բայց երրորդ ավելի թափով փուլի գաղափարը դուրս եկավ: Ինչպես ասում են Աստված երրորդությունն է սիրում:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ եթե աբիժնիկները տխրեեեեեն, տխրեեեեեեեն, լաաաաավ տխրեն, դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնեն, բայց էլի մնան իշխանության: Ասենք իրենց տխրելուց մեզ ի՞նչ: Իրենք կարող է հիմա էլ են տխուր:



Ես չասեցի, որ իրանց տխրելուց մեզ ինչ որ բան, ընդամենը փաստն եմ փորձում արձանագրել, որ մեծ հանրահավաքի դեպքում, մարդիկ, ովքեր «վառված են» այս շարժումից, լաաավ կտխրեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հաստատ ավելի ուժեղ ա լինելու, քան մինչև մարտի 1-ն էր: Եթե հաշվի առնենք հենց սկզբից պայքարողներին /մեզ :Smile: /, էն կնկա հիասթափված ընտրողներին, Վահանի ընտրողների մի մասին, խելքի եկած շատ հայերի, ապա ավելի մի մեծ ՇԱՐԺՈՒՄ է լինելու, որը արդեն կասեցնել չի լինի: Եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև հացադուլի իրողությունը /եթե մինչ այդ դադարեցված չլինի/, քաղբանտարկյալներին, ապա գոնե կհասնենք ԱԺ-ի ցրմանը կամ մինչև այդ սերժը ցրած կլինի, որ տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե ընդդիմությանը ենթարկվեց: Կարճ ասած`
վերջնականապես ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ... :Hands Up:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Մի քանի օր կգորգոռան, կանցնի, կգնա...գուցե մի 3-5 հազար մարդ լինի...
> Ну, я так думаю!!!


Մինչև մարտի մեկն էլ էինք գորգոռում, մարտի 1-ից հետո էլ ենք գորգոռում, հունիսի 20-ից հետո էլ կգորգոռանք մինչև սրանք հեռանան: Ի տարբերություն չգորգոռացողների՝ մեր ձայնը "արդարություն" գոռալուց չի կտրվում: Ու, ընդհանրապես ,մենք գորգոռում ենք, որովհետև մեր մեջքին արդարությունն է կանգնած. թող մտածեն նրանք, ում հովանավորը ստրկամտությունն է:

----------


## Ծով

> Մինչև մարտի մեկն էլ էինք գորգոռում, մարտի 1-ից հետո էլ ենք գորգոռում, հունիսի 20-ից հետո էլ կգորգոռանք մինչև սրանք հեռանան: Ի տարբերություն չգորգոռացողների՝ մեր ձայնը "արդարություն" գոռալուց չի կտրվում: Ու, ընդհանրապես ,մենք գորգոռում ենք, որովհետև մեր մեջքին արդարությունն է կանգնած. թող մտածեն նրանք, ում հովանավորը ստրկամտությունն է:



Ինչպես ընդունված է ասել, +1 :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չասեցի, որ իրանց տխրելուց մեզ ինչ որ բան, ընդամենը փաստն եմ փորձում արձանագրել, որ մեծ հանրահավաքի դեպքում, մարդիկ, ովքեր «վառված են» այս շարժումից, լաաավ կտխրեն:


Ապեր, հարցը գիտես իչումն է, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, որ տխուր աբիժնիկների առկայությունը ոչինչ չի փոխում, եթե չասեմ որ ավելի է վատթարացնում իրավիճակը: Առանց էն էլ աբիժնիկ են ու էս օրի են քցել սաղին, դատական պրոցեսները նայի: Բա որ համ էլ տխուր աբիժնիկ լինեն ինչ կլինի: Ասածս ինչ է, որ տխրեղցնելը քիչ է: Պետք է այնպես անել, որ տխուր-տրտում xxxxxները քաշեն հեռանան: Այդ դրան է պետք հասնել, մեկ, երկու, տաս, քսան խաղաղ, բայց հսկայական հանրահավաքների միջոցով:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
*ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔՆԵՐԸ ԿՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՎԵՆ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԴԵՊՔԵՐՈՒՄ
[16:14] 19 Մայիսի, 2008*
 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիմը մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո 50-ից ավել իրազեկում է ներկայացրել Երեւանի քաղաքապետարան` հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու մասին, սակայն ստացել միեւնույն մերժումը: 

՚Մենք իշխանություններին ողջամիտ ժամկետ տվեցինք խելքի գալու եւ երկրում ընթացող գործընթացները բնական հուն մտցնելու համար: Եթե իրենց մոտ բանականությունը չհաղթի, մենք չենք կարող հույսներս դնել բանականությունից կաղող այս իշխանության վրա եւ մենք պետք է իրացնենք մեր սահմանադրական իրավունքըՙ,- այսօր հայտարարեց ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը: Իսկ իշխանությունների խելքի գալու ժամկետը, ըստ նրա, նշել է ԵԽԽՎ-ն` ՀՀ-ի վերաբերյալ ապրիլի 17-ին ընդունած բանաձեւում: Պատասխանելով ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հարցին` Մուսինյանը անդրադարձավ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի վերջին հարցազրույցին, որտեղ նա նշել էր, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բարոյականության հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունի: 

՚Քոչարյանը չկարողացավ հերքել Համաժողովրդական կոնգրեսի ընթացքում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջ քաշած փաստարկները: Որեւէ բանական պատասխան չհնչեց: Դեռ ավելին, որեւէ իշխանավոր ջանքեր չգործադրեց Քոչարյանին պաշտպանելու համար: Քոչարյանի վերջին հարցազրույցը կորակեի` ջղաձիգ արդարացումներՙ,- ասաց Արման Մուսինյանը` բոլորին խորհուրդ տալով Քոչարյանի հարցազրույցում քաղաքական մեկնաբանություններ կամ վերլուծություններ չփնտրել: 

Նա անդրադարձավ նաեւ Քոչարյանի թիկնազորի պետ Գրիշա Սարկիսովի այն հայտարարությանը, թե մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի հետ նա առնչություն չունի եւ մարտի 1-ին Ազատության հրապարակում է եղել` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անվտանգությունն ապահովելու համար: ՚Ձեռքեր ոլորելով անվտանգություն չեն ապահովում: Ես կզարմանայի, որ նա համարձակություն ունենար եւ պատասխանատվություն վերցներ եւ ասեր, որ այնտեղ է եղել եւ առնչություն է ունեցել: Գրիշա Սարկիսովը ՀՀ առաջին նախագահին օրեր շարունակ փաստացի պահել է անզատության մեջ: Այնպես որ նրա պատասխանատվության հարցը կլուծի մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը հետաքննող անկախ հանձնաժողովը, որն անպայման կստեղծվիՙ: 

Այսօր ՀՀ-ում ստեղծված ներքաղաքական իրավիճակը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսնակը գնահատում է շատ լարված, պայթունավտանգ. ՚Այս իրավիճակը հետեւանք է փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահի ընտրություններում կազմակերպված զանգվածային կեղծիքների, ինչպես նաեւ դրան հաջորդած մարտի 1-ին իշխանությունների կազմակերպած ջարդիՙ: 

Նա համարում է, որ այս ամիսների ընթացքում իշխանությունները ոչ միայն հետեւություններ չեն արել երկրում քաղաքական գործընթացներին նորմալ հուն տալու, այլեւ` շարունակում են ռեպրեսիվ եւ բռնի մեթոդներով վերջնականապես ճնշել ընդդիմությանը, ինչն իրենց չի հաջողվում: ՚Ապրիլի 17-ից ` ԵԽԽՎ ընդունած բանաձեւից հետո Հայաստանում 7 մարդ է ձերբակալվել: Այսինքն` քաղաքական հետապնդումները ոչ միայն չեն դադարեցվել, այլեւ` շարունալվել են եւ նոր թափ են ստացել քաղաքացիների նակտմամբ ռեպրեսիաններըՙ,-ասաց նա: Խոսնակը նշեց, որ առաջին նախագահը որպես երկխոսության հիմք շարունակում է ընդունել ԵՄ-ի եւ ԵԽԽՎ-ի առաջարկները, որոնք գործող իշխանությունները ընդունում են իբրեւ նախապայման: 

Ըստ Մուսինյանի` ԵԽԽՎ-ի եւ միջազգային այլ կառույցների նկատմամբ գործող իշխանությունների վերաբերմունքի մասին են վկայում նաեւ այն փաստերը, որ մինչ օրս փոփոխության չի ենթարկվել ՚Ժողովներ, հավաքներ, երթեր եւ ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին օրենքըՙ եւ չի ձեւավորվել անկախ հանձնաժողով` մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրելու համար: 

՚Պետական մարմինները, որոնք զբաղված են մարտի 1-ի քրեական գործերը սարքելով, որեւէ ռեալ քայլ չեն կատարել մարտի 1- իրական պատասխանատուների նկատմամբ: Կա 10 զոհ, սակայն սպանությունների առիթով քրեական գործեր չեն հարուցվել, նույնիսկ կասկածյալի կարգավիճակ չի ստացել որեւէ ոստիկան, չկա որեւէ ձերբակալված կամ կալանավորված, որը մեղադրվի զենք կրելու մեջ: Այսինքն` իրավական սպեկտրը ամբողջությամբ ոչնչացված է եւ գործում է միայն քաղաքականը: Իշխանություններն էլ իրենց քայլերով չեն ապացուցել, որ պատրաստ են փոխել իրենց գործելաոճըՙ: 

Արման Մուսինյանը վստահ է, որ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը բացահայտելու համար այս իշխանությունների օրոք անկախ հանձնաժողով չի ստեղծվելու: Երկրում լուրջ փոփոխություններ նրա կարծիքով տեղի կունենան միայն արտահերթ նախագահի եւ խորհրդարանի ընտրությունների միջոցով: 

Ի՞նչն էր պատճառը, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չկարողացավ փետրվարի19-ին իր հաղթանակը արձանագրել նաեւ ՍԴ-ում` հարցին` Մուսինյանը պատասխանեց.՚Պատճառը` ավտոմատներն էին: Մենք քաղաքական գործունեություն էինք վարում, իսկ իրենք ավտոմատներն են գործի դնումՙ: Նա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հաղթանակն է համարում նաեւ հետեւյալ փաստը.՚Մենք այսօր ունենք համախմբված, ակտիվ, թող ներվի ինձ, ասելու համար, բայց ՚դուխը տեղըՙ հասարակություն, որը ատում է այս իշխանություններինՙ: 

Առաջին նախագահի խոսնակն այսօր նաեւ ասաց, թե ինչ է պատճառը, որ իրենք չէին մասնակցում Երեւանում երեկ կայացած ՏԻՄ ընտրություններին. ՚Չմասնակցեցինք այդ ընտրություններին, որովհետեւ դրանք հակասահմանադրական են: Համաձայն ՀՀ Սահմանադրության`2 տարվա ընթացքում բոլոր օրենքները պետք է համապատասխանեցնեին Սահմանադրությանը: Այսօր Երեւանը պետք է ունենար ընտրված քաղաքապետ: Այսօր Երեւանը հակասահմանադրական վիճակում է: Երվանդ Զաքարյանն այսօր ապօրինի քաղաքապետ է: Եւ մենք չենք պատրաստվում մասնակցել որեւէ հակասահմանադրական միջոցառմանՙ:

----------


## Kuk

> Fedayi-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Մի քանի օր կգորգոռան, կանցնի, կգնա...գուցե մի 3-5 հազար մարդ լինի...
> Ну, я так думаю!!!
> 
> 
> Մինչև մարտի մեկն էլ էինք գորգոռում, մարտի 1-ից հետո էլ ենք գորգոռում, հունիսի 20-ից հետո էլ կգորգոռանք մինչև սրանք հեռանան: Ի տարբերություն չգորգոռացողների՝ մեր ձայնը "արդարություն" գոռալուց չի կտրվում: Ու, ընդհանրապես ,մենք գորգոռում ենք, որովհետև մեր մեջքին արդարությունն է կանգնած. թող մտածեն նրանք, ում հովանավորը ստրկամտությունն է:


ChildOfTheSky, Վարկանիշը եկավ  :Good: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ապեր, հարցը գիտես իչումն է, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, որ տխուր աբիժնիկների առկայությունը ոչինչ չի փոխում, եթե չասեմ որ ավելի է վատթարացնում իրավիճակը: Առանց էն էլ աբիժնիկ են ու էս օրի են քցել սաղին, դատական պրոցեսները նայի: Բա որ համ էլ տխուր աբիժնիկ լինեն ինչ կլինի: Ասածս ինչ է, որ տխրեղցնելը քիչ է: Պետք է այնպես անել, որ տխուր-տրտում xxxxxները քաշեն հեռանան: Այդ դրան է պետք հասնել, մեկ, երկու, տաս, քսան խաղաղ, բայց հսկայական հանրահավաքների միջոցով:


Բա էդ տխրեցնելն էլ նպաստում ա, որ ---- քաշեն ստեղից, ո՞վ ա տեսել՝ մեկը ուրախ-ուրախ ---- քածի :LOL:

----------


## Bianconner

Եթե հանրահավաքը կայանա, ուրեմն ավելի շատ մարդ կհավաքվի քան վերջին տարիների յուրաքանչյուր հանրահավաքում, որովհետև բացի մեզնից(պայքարողներից) մեզ կմիանան նաև Ախքի,Վահան Հովանիսյանի և Սերժի շատ առաջվա կողմնակիցների մեծ մասը, որովհետև բոլորն էլ տեսնում են ներկա կառավարության գործելավոճը,սուտը.......
ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ!!!

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԱԺ-ն էլ երեկ առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունեց "Ժողովներ, հանրահավաքներ, երթեր եւ ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին" օրենքում փոփոխությունները: Այսինք, ավեի շուտ փոփոխեցին վերջին փոփոխությունները: Եթե երկրորդ ու երրորդ ընթերցումներն էլ անցնի, ու ամենայ հավանականությամբ կանցնի, քանի որ հոպարից արդեն հրահանգը կա, ի կատարումն ԵԽԽՎ բանաձևի, ապա հունիսին կարելի է վեց ժամանոց ինքնաբուխ հանրահավք անել: Բառացի: Քանի որ չինքնաբուխի համար պետք է նորից իրազեկել: Իսկ վեց ժամ մեկ րոպեին ոստիկանները կարող են ցրել բոլորին չինքնաբխման հիմնավորմամբ: ՙ

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Եթե հանրահավաքը կայանա, ուրեմն ավելի շատ մարդ կհավաքվի քան վերջին տարիների յուրաքանչյուր հանրահավաքում, որովհետև բացի մեզնից(պայքարողներից) մեզ կմիանան նաև Ախքի,Վահան Հովանիսյանի և Սերժի շատ առաջվա կողմնակիցների մեծ մասը, որովհետև բոլորն էլ տեսնում են ներկա կառավարության գործելավոճը,սուտը.......
> ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ!!!


Հոգով, սրտով, մտքով կարող է միանան, կամ արդեն միացել են: Բայց կգնան հանրահավաքի ? Այն էլ Մարտի 1-ից հետո, առաջին մեծ հանրահավաքին:

----------


## Bianconner

Չեմ մտածում, որ իշխանությունները նորից կրկնեն մարտի 1-ի դեպդերը,իսկ ժողովրդին մնացել է երկու քայլ`կամ հանձնվել ու դառնալ ստրուկ իշխանությունների ձեռքում,(Մեր ժողովուրդը երբեք չի հանձնվի)կամ էլ ազգովի համախմբվել ու ՊԱՅՔԱՐԸ հաջողությամբ ավարտել: :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ մտածում, որ իշխանությունները նորից կրկնեն մարտի 1-ի դեպդերը,իսկ ժողովրդին մնացել է երկու քայլ`կամ հանձնվել ու դառնալ ստրուկ իշխանությունների ձեռքում,(Մեր ժողովուրդը երբեք չի հանձնվի)կամ էլ ազգովի համախմբվել ու ՊԱՅՔԱՐԸ հաջողությամբ ավարտել:


Մարտի 1-ից առաջ էլ, ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնում որ կլինի մարտի 1: 
Ամենք դեպքում, նրանք ովքեր երեկ ՕԵԿ ու Դաշնակ էին, այսօր նույնիսկ եթե հեղափոխվել են, չեմ կարծում որ մեծ ոգևորությամբ կգնան հենց առաջին հանրահավաքին: Երկրորդին ու երրորդին միգուցե, բայց ոչ առաջինին: Լավ կլիներ, որ սխալվեի:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> ԱԺ-ն էլ երեկ առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունեց "Ժողովներ, հանրահավաքներ, երթեր եւ ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին" օրենքում փոփոխությունները: Այսինք, ավեի շուտ փոփոխեցին վերջին փոփոխությունները: Եթե երկրորդ ու երրորդ ընթերցումներն էլ անցնի, ու ամենայ հավանականությամբ կանցնի, քանի որ հոպարից արդեն հրահանգը կա, ի կատարումն ԵԽԽՎ բանաձևի, ապա հունիսին կարելի է վեց ժամանոց ինքնաբուխ հանրահավք անել: Բառացի: Քանի որ չինքնաբուխի համար պետք է նորից իրազեկել: Իսկ վեց ժամ մեկ րոպեին ոստիկանները կարող են ցրել բոլորին չինքնաբխման հիմնավորմամբ: ՙ


Օրենքները գոյություն ունեն`շրջանցված լինելու համար: Եթե օրենքը երկար ժամանակ ոչ ոք չի խախտում, ապա այդ օրենքի մասին մոռանում են:
Եթե մեզ այդքան հուզող օրենքը իրավունք է տալիս մինչև 6 ժամ տևողություն ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքներ անցակցնել, ապա ինչն է խանգարում հարահավաքի մասնակիցներին ժամանակը լրանալուց հեռո ցրվել և ապա կրկին հավաքավել, թեկուզ մեկ այլ վայրում` այդ երկրորդ հանրահավաքը որակավորելով նախորդի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող մեկ այլ հանրահավաք: Եվ այդպես կարելի է շարունակել անվերջ: Թեկուզ մեկ ամիս տևողություն հանրահավաք` վեց ժամը մեկ տևող կարճ դադարներով: :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրենքները գոյություն ունեն`շրջանցված լինելու համար: Եթե օրենքը երկար ժամանակ ոչ ոք չի խախտում, ապա այդ օրենքի մասին մոռանում են:
> Եթե մեզ այդքան հուզող օրենքը իրավունք է տալիս մինչև 6 ժամ տևողություն ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքներ անցակցնել, ապա ինչն է խանգարում հարահավաքի մասնակիցներին ժամանակը լրանալուց հեռո ցրվել և ապա կրկին հավաքավել, թեկուզ մեկ այլ վայրում` այդ երկրորդ հանրահավաքը որակավորելով նախորդի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող մեկ այլ հանրահավաք: Եվ այդպես կարելի է շարունակել անվերջ: Թեկուզ մեկ ամիս տևողություն հանրահավաք` վեց ժամը մեկ տևող կարճ դադարներով:


Այ սա մտքովս չէր անցել: Ասենք կարելի վեցական ժամով անըդհատ ինքնաբխվել: Այնքան մինչև ինքնաբխվածների քանակը կվերածվի կրիտիկական զանգվածի: Հարգարժան մլիցա, երբևէ մտածել եք, թե որքա՞ն մարդ է կոնկրետ իրենից ներկայացնում այդ կրիտիկակն զանգվածը, որը իշխանությունների հանգիստ առօրյան վերածում է կրիտիկական օրերի:

----------


## Kuk

> Այ սա մտքովս չէր անցել: Ասենք կարելի վեցական ժամով անըդհատ ինքնաբխվել: Այնքան մինչև ինքնաբխվածների քանակը կվերածվի կրիտիկական զանգվածի: Հարգարժան մլիցա, երբևէ մտածել եք, թե որքա՞ն մարդ է կոնկրետ իրենից ներկայացնում այդ կրիտիկակն զանգվածը, որը իշխանությունների հանգիստ առօրյան վերածում է կրիտիկական օրերի:


Ուզում են՝ վերջը սերժիկին ինֆարկտ խփի :LOL:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Այ սա մտքովս չէր անցել: Ասենք կարելի վեցական ժամով անըդհատ ինքնաբխվել: Այնքան մինչև ինքնաբխվածների քանակը կվերածվի կրիտիկական զանգվածի: Հարգարժան մլիցա, երբևէ մտածել եք, թե որքա՞ն մարդ է կոնկրետ իրենից ներկայացնում այդ կրիտիկակն զանգվածը, որը իշխանությունների հանգիստ առօրյան վերածում է կրիտիկական օրերի:


Իշխանությունների հանգիստ առօրյան կրիտիկական օրերի վերածող կրիտական զանգվածը կազմում է`

ա) մեկ մարդ, եթե այդ մարդը պատրաստ է հայրենական և արտերկյա մեկ կամ մի քանի լրագրողների տեսախցիկների առաջ բենզին լցնել և հրկիզել ինքն իրեն` գոչելով. "Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ": (կտրականապես արգելում եմ այդպես վարվել բոլոր այն հայրենասեր տխմարներին, որոնք նախորոք 1-01 չեն զանգել)
բ) երկու մարդ` եթե այդ մարդկանցից առաջինը անազատության մեջ հացադուլ հայտարարելով, պատրաստ է իսկապես սովամահ լինել, իսկ երկրորդը հացադուլ հայտարերել առաջինին ազատելու համար` նույնպս պատրաստ լինելով սովամահ լինել: (ամեն դեպքում հիշեք` 1-03)
գ) երեք մարդ` եթե այդ մարդկանց գլուխներից ոչ մի կերպ դուրս չի գալիս Քենեդու կրիտիկական օրերի խրոնիկան: (առանց 1-02 -ի գործը գլուխ չի գա)

Ընդհանրապես այս ամենը հիմարություն է (Խոսքս վերաբերվում է խոսքս լուրջ ընդունողներին, ովքեր ասես չեն հանիդպում ֆորումներում): Իրականում բավական է Հյուսիսային Պողատայում զբոսնող զանգվածը, որպեսզի այս իշխանությունների օրերը եթե ոչ կրիտիկական, ապա գոնե լարված մնան մինչև իրենց իշխանության ավարտը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իշխանությունների հանգիստ առօրյան կրիտիկական օրերի վերածող կրիտական զանգվածը կազմում է`
> 
> ա) մեկ մարդ, եթե այդ մարդը պատրաստ է հայրենական և արտերկյա մեկ կամ մի քանի լրագրողների տեսախցիկների առաջ բենզին լցնել և հրկիզել ինքն իրեն` գոչելով. "Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ": (կտրականապես արգելում եմ այդպես վարվել բոլոր այն հայրենասեր տխմարներին, որոնք նախորոք 1-01 չեն զանգել)
> բ) երկու մարդ` եթե այդ մարդկանցից առաջինը անազատության մեջ հացադուլ հայտարարելով, պատրաստ է իսկապես սովամահ լինել, իսկ երկրորդը հացադուլ հայտարերել առաջինին ազատելու համար` նույնպս պատրաստ լինելով սովամահ լինել: (ամեն դեպքում հիշեք` 1-03)
> գ) երեք մարդ` եթե այդ մարդկանց գլուխներից ոչ մի կերպ դուրս չի գալիս Քենեդու կրիտիկական օրերի խրոնիկան: (առանց 1-02 -ի գործը գլուխ չի գա)
> 
> Ընդհանրապես այս ամենը հիմարություն է (Խոսքս վերաբերվում է խոսքս լուրջ ընդունողներին, ովքեր ասես չեն հանիդպում ֆորումներում): Իրականում բավական է Հյուսիսային Պողատայում զբոսնող զանգվածը, որպեսզի այս իշխանությունների օրերը եթե ոչ կրիտիկական, ապա գոնե լարված մնան մինչև իրենց իշխանության ավարտը:


Մոգական բառը "ավարտն" էր: 
Հիմա հարցս ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ,  եթե բոլոր ձեր տված հեռախոսահամրներով զանգահարենք, գումարած 
դ) չորս հոգի է, եթե պատրաստ են գազի բալոններով գնալ նախագահական ու հյուսիս-հարավ-արևելք-արևմուտք տրաքացնել նախաագահականը (1-04)
ապա, որքա՞ն մարդ է կազմում այն կրտիկական զանգվածը, որը ոչ միայն լարված կպահի մինչև, այլ նաև կմոտեցնի այդ "ավարտը":

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Մոգական բառը "ավարտն" էր: 
> Հիմա հարցս ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ,  եթե բոլոր ձեր տված հեռախոսահամրներով զանգահարենք, գումարած 
> դ) չորս հոգի է, եթե պատրաստ են գազի բալոններով գնալ նախագահական ու հյուսիս-հարավ-արևելք-արևմուտք տրաքացնել նախաագահականը (1-04)
> ապա, որքա՞ն մարդ է կազմում այն կրտիկական զանգվածը, որը ոչ միայն լարված կպահի մինչև, այլ նաև կմոտեցնի այդ "ավարտը":


Արագ միայն կատուներն են ծնում: 
Ես դեռ չեմ տեսել հապշտապ արված որևէ գործ, որը դրական արդյունք տված լինի (թե Հայաստանի և թե համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ): Գործը հարկավոր է նամուսով անել, այսինքն առանց շտապելու, մտածված և անթերի: Ներկա պահին ես Հայաստանում այդպիսի միայն մեկ մարդ եմ տեսնում, ով ի վիճակի է նման գործ անել:
Հարկավոր չէ ավելի լավ կաթոլիկ լինել, քան Հռոմի պապն է:
Հետևեք այդ մեկ մարդուն ամեն ինչում և ավարտը առավելագույնս կմոտենա:

----------


## Ծով

Եվ այդ մեկ մարդը դու՛ ես... :LOL:  Նիկոլի ականջը կանչի :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Եվ այդ մեկ մարդը դու՛ ես... Նիկոլի ականջը կանչի


Չէ... :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Չէ...



Բայց ո՞վ քեզ առաջարկություն արեց... :LOL:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Չգիտեմ փետրվարյան հանրահավաքներից  շատ մարդ կգա թե քիչ, բայց որ էտ հանրահավաքի էներգիան ահավոր մեծա լինելու , դրանում կասկած չունեմ...............էնքան մեծ, որ սերժիկը մի պահ կդողա, հետո քրտնի, հետո չգիտեմ ինչ կլինի.................. հա մեկ էլ գիտեմ, թե վերջում ինչա լինելու........
Հաղթելո՛ւ ենք. . . .

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արագ միայն կատուներն են ծնում: 
> Ես դեռ չեմ տեսել հապշտապ արված որևէ գործ, որը դրական արդյունք տված լինի (թե Հայաստանի և թե համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ): Գործը հարկավոր է նամուսով անել, այսինքն առանց շտապելու, մտածված և անթերի: Ներկա պահին ես Հայաստանում այդպիսի միայն մեկ մարդ եմ տեսնում, ով ի վիճակի է նման գործ անել:
> Հարկավոր չէ ավելի լավ կաթոլիկ լինել, քան Հռոմի պապն է:
> Հետևեք այդ մեկ մարդուն ամեն ինչում և ավարտը առավելագույնս կմոտենա:


Կատվային արագությամբ ծնելուն ես էլ եմ դեմ, բայց նաև չեմ ուզում որ փղի ծնելիության տեմպերով գնանք: 
Ամեն դեպքում, անձամբ ես ինչ որ տեղ ուրախ եմ, որ հաղթանակը զուտ ընտրությունների միջոցով չստացվեց: Մի անգամ գրել եմ, մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ, որ այդ դեպքում ընտրություններից հետո արագ փոփոխությունների ակնկալիքով ոգևորված ժողովուրդը կարող էր նույն արագությամբ էլ հիասթափվել` կարծելով որ մեկ անգամ էլ խաբվեց ներքին աթոռակռվի ինտրիգային հորձանուտում: 
Պայքարի երկարաձգվելը ավելի ու ավելի է համոզում մարդկանց, որ խնդիրը համակարգային է ու նույնպիսի համակարգային լուծումներ է պահանջում: Ժողովուրդն էլ կոփվում է` իրավունքների համար պայքարի փորձ կուտակելով:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ամեն դեպքում, անձամբ ես ինչ որ տեղ ուրախ եմ, որ հաղթանակը զուտ ընտրությունների միջոցով չստացվեց: Մի անգամ գրել եմ, մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ, որ այդ դեպքում ընտրություններից հետո արագ փոփոխությունների ակնկալիքով ոգևորված ժողովուրդը կարող էր նույն արագությամբ էլ հիասթափվել` կարծելով որ մեկ անգամ էլ խաբվեց ներքին աթոռակռվի ինտրիգային հորձանուտում: 
> Պայքարի երկարաձգվելը ավելի ու ավելի է համոզում մարդկանց, որ խնդիրը համակարգային է ու նույնպիսի համակարգային լուծումներ է պահանջում: Ժողովուրդն էլ կոփվում է` իրավունքների համար պայքարի փորձ կուտակելով:


Համենայն դեպս հայաստանյան այս պայքարը միայն մեկ նպատակ պետք է ունենա: Ցույց տալ այս և հետագա բոլոր իշխանություններին, որը ժողովուրդը իսկապես կարող է իր ցանկությամբ փոխել նրանց ցանկացած պահի: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ այդ պայքարը չպետք է հեշտությամբ տրվի, որպեսզի հետագայում առաջնորդելու քիչ թե շատ ունակություններով օժտված ամեն մի խելոք չփորձի ժողովորդի միջոցով աթոռ զավթել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համենայն դեպս հայաստանյան այս պայքարը միայն մեկ նպատակ պետք է ունենա: Ցույց տալ այս և հետագա բոլոր իշխանություններին, որը ժողովուրդը իսկապես կարող է իր ցանկությամբ փոխել նրանց ցանկացած պահի: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ այդ պայքարը չպետք է հեշտությամբ տրվի, որպեսզի հետագայում առաջնորդելու քիչ թե շատ ունակություններով օժտված ամեն մի խելոք չփորձի ժողովորդի միջոցով աթոռ զավթել:


ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ 
10000000000000%

----------


## Ambrosine

Տեսնես` իշխանությունները ինչ պատրաստություններ են տեսնում հունիսի 20-ի համար: :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինձ թվում է, որ պայքարը նոր՝ ավելի հզոր թափ է ստանալու...Ինչու....

1. Շարժման ղեկավարները նոր և ավելի հզոր են ու փորձված
2. կուտակված է հսկայական քանակությամբ պրոբլեմ.
      ա. տնտեսական (գնաճ, աշխատատեղեր և այլն)
       բ.  Քաղբանտարկյալներ. ոչ թե նրանց խափանման միջոցի փոխում այլ 
             արդարացում -նրանք անմեղ են և "ներումը" չի անցնի
       գ. հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքի վերականգնում այլ ոչ թե "փոփոխություն"
 3. Ռեժիմը ոչ միայն ոչինչ չի անում լարվածությունը թուլացնելու համար այլ կարծես դիտմամբ ավելի է մեծացնում լարվածությունը տանելով ընդհուպ միչև ճգնաժամի (եթե, իհարկե սա դեռ ճգնաժամ չհամարենք). Ինձ թվում է, ռեժիմը ոչ էլ կարող է մի բան անել...այնտեղ քաղաքական գործիչ չկա...դրանք ոչ կոմպետենտ չինովնիկների խմբեր են
4. *Պահանջել նոր Նախագահական և Խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ*…

Ինչպես տեսնում եք, պայքարի առիթն էլ կա, պատճառն էլ… Ես կարող եմ երաշխավորել որ վերը նշված խնդիրներից և ոչ մեկը ռեժիմը չի լուծելու միայն մի պարզ պատճառով-չեն կարող...նրանց սիստեմը խնդիր լուծելու համար չի ստեղծված, այլ ստեղծված է *թալանելու* և *կեղեքելու* համար. սա այնքան բնորոշ է որ չակերտներ էլ պեք չեն 

Սակայն այս ամենը ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի, եթե հանկարծ մեր ժողովուրդը վերադառնա իր "արա դե ինչ եք ընգել էս խեղճ ժողովրդի ջանը",  "դու ինչ ուզում ես ասա իրանք մեկ ա իրանց ուզածն են անելու"  "սաղն էլ նույնն են, ես ոչ մեկին էլ ձեն չեմ տալի" փիլիսոփայությանը…էս մենտալիտետը մեզ ավելի շատ է վնասում քան ՌՔ-ի անցած 10 տարիների և ՍՍ-ի հնարավոր ապագա 10 տարիների թագավորությունը (առանց չակերտների)

----------


## սիսար

> Ինձ թվում է, որ պայքարը նոր՝ ավելի հզոր թափ է ստանալու...Ինչու....
> 
> 1. Շարժման ղեկավարները նոր և ավելի հզոր են ու փորձված
> 2. կուտակված է հսկայական քանակությամբ պրոբլեմ.
>       ա. տնտեսական (գնաճ, աշխատատեղեր և այլն)
>        բ.  Քաղբանտարկյալներ. ոչ թե նրանց խափանման միջոցի փոխում այլ 
>              արդարացում -նրանք անմեղ են և "ներումը" չի անցնի
>        գ. հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքի վերականգնում այլ ոչ թե "փոփոխություն"
>  3. Ռեժիմը ոչ միայն ոչինչ չի անում լարվածությունը թուլացնելու համար այլ կարծես դիտմամբ ավելի է մեծացնում լարվածությունը տանելով ընդհուպ միչև ճգնաժամի (եթե, իհարկե սա դեռ ճգնաժամ չհամարենք). Ինձ թվում է, ռեժիմը ոչ էլ կարող է մի բան անել...այնտեղ քաղաքական գործիչ չկա...դրանք ոչ կոմպետենտ չինովնիկների խմբեր են
> ...


  Ցմահ   դժգոհ    մարդիք,   իրենց   ամբողջ   կյանքը   վատնում   են   ընդիմադիր   դաշտում,   պատճառները    փնտրեք   Ձեր   մեջ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ցմահ   դժգոհ    մարդիք,   իրենց   ամբողջ   կյանքը   վատնում   են   ընդիմադիր   դաշտում,   պատճառները    փնտրեք   Ձեր   մեջ:


Ցմահ գոհ մարդ, ո՞ր պատճառները, Mephistopheles-ի նշածները՞:

Ասենք ես հիմա սկսում եմ իմ մեջ փնտրել: Սկսեցի: 

Երկրում ես եմ "վհուկների որս" սկսել:
Հացի գինը ես եմ բարձրացրել:
15 հոգի էջմիածին գնացած էրեխեքի հետևից ես եմ 50 հոգի միլիցա ուղարկել:
Մարտի մեկին ես եմ անզեն մարդկանց վրա կրակել:

Չէ...սենց որ շարունակեմ ամբողջն ինձ վրա վերցնել` կամրջից նետվելու ցանկությունն անկասելի կդառնա...

Կբացատրե՞ք ինձ, գոհ մարդ, թե ինչպես է ստացվել, որ *ես* էս ամենի սկզբնապատճառն եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ցմահ   դժգոհ    մարդիք,   իրենց   ամբողջ   կյանքը   վատնում   են   ընդիմադիր   դաշտում,   պատճառները    փնտրեք   Ձեր   մեջ:


Սիսար ջան, եթե մարդու երեսին կրակելը, մահակով գլխին խփելը, ընտրությունները ծեծելով/կեղծելով անցկացնելը, հետո էլ ձերբակալել ու բանտ նետելը, սպանելը, այդ մարդու մոտ դժգոհություն չի առաջացնում, ապա վստահ եղիր, որ դիակի հետ գործ ունես…

 Որևէ իրեն հարգող ժողովուրդ այս վիճակը նորմալ չի կարող համարել…իսկ պատճառների հարցով քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, մեր մեջ պիտի փնտրենք այն իմաստով որ 10 տարի հանդուրժել ենք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սիսար ջան, եթե մարդու երեսին կրակելը, մահակով գլխին խփելը, ընտրությունները ծեծելով/կեղծելով անցկացնելը, հետո էլ ձերբակալել ու բանտ նետելը, սպանելը, այդ մարդու մոտ դժգոհություն չի առաջացնում, ապա վստահ եղիր, որ դիակի հետ գործ ունես…
> 
>  Որևէ իրեն հարգող ժողովուրդ այս վիճակը նորմալ չի կարող համարել…իսկ պատճառների հարցով քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, մեր մեջ պիտի փնտրենք այն իմաստով որ 10 տարի հանդուրժել ենք


Կամ դիակի, կամ էլ անհատի, որի համար մարդկային արժանապատվություն հասկացությունը ոչինչ չի նշանակում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՉԵՆ ՍՊԱՍԵԼՈՒ ԲԱՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ ԿԱՂՈՂ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ  
Ընդդիմությունը Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանին 30-ից ավելի հայտ է ներկայացրել Ազատության հրապարակում հանրահավաք անցկացնելու համար, սակայն բոլորն էլ մերժվել է: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած համաժողովրդական շարժման ներկայացուցիչ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության հաղորդումներից մեկի ժամանակ ասել էր, թե եթե իշխանությունը չբավարարի հանրահավաքների հայտը, այսինքն այն չընդունի ի գիտություն, ապա միեւնույն է, համաժողովրդական շարժումն անցկացնելու է հանրահավաք հունիսի 20-ին:

Մայիսի 19-ին Հայացք ակումբում տեղի ունեցած մամուլի ասուլիսին լրագրողներն այդ առիթով պարզաբանում են խնդրել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ընտրական շտաբի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանից, որպեսզի նրա միջոցով հստակեցնեն, թե ի վերջո ընդդիմությունն ինչ ծրագրեր ունի հունիսի 20-ի հետ կապված: 

Արման Մուսինյանը նախ տեղեկացրել է, որ ընդդիմությունը, արտակարգ դրության վերացումից հետո, մոտ երեք տասնյակ եւ ավելի հայտ է ներկայացրել հանրահավաքների համար, սակայն իշխանությունը ոչ մի կերպ թույլ չի տալիս, որպեսզի Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները հանրահավաք անեն Ազատության հրապարակում, թեեւ այդ ընթացքում նույն հրապարակում թույլատրում են ռոք-համերգ կամ օդապարիկների փառատոն, նկատում է Արման Մուսինյանը, եզրակացնելով, որ խնդիրը հենց Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած համաժողովրդական շարժման առաջ Ազատության հրապարակը փակ պահելն է:

Արման Մուսինյանն ասում է, որ իրենք, սկսած մարտի 21-ից, մինչեւ հունիսի 20-ը, իշխանությանը տալիս են Հայաստանում գործընթացները քաղաքական հուն տեղափոխելու ողջամիտ ժամկետ: “Եթե մինչեւ այդ ժամկետը բանականությունը չհաղթի, մենք ի վերջո չենք կարող հույսներս դնել այս բանականությունից կաղացող իշխանության վրա: Մենք մեր Սահմանադրական իրավունքը պետք է իրացնենք: Ընդ որում, երբեւէ, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կազմակերպած հանրահավաքներում որեւէ միջադեպ չի գրանցվել: Գիտեք, հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ հավաքվել են Ազատության հրապարակում, մի մեքենա չի քերծվել, մի ապակի չի կոտրվել: Երթեր են արվել, բոլորդ կամ ներկա եք եղել, կամ լուսաբանել եք, որեւէ միջադեպ այդ ընթացքում չի եղել”, ասում է Արման Մուսինյանը:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*ԱՐԱՄ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆՆ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴՎՈՒՄ Է ԱՅԼ ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ*[
18:06] 28 Մայիսի, 2008

 ՚Հունիսի 20-ին տեղի կունենա Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանրահավաքը, քանի որ հասարակությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին եւ ընդդիմության մյուս առաջնորդներին լսելու կարիք ունիՙ,- այսօր ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին վստահեցրեց ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Սարգսյանը: Նա նշեց, որ հասարակությունն այսօր էլ շփվում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ. տեսաերիզների միջոցով առաջին նախագահի խոսքը հասնում է ժողովրդին, սակայն նաեւ կենդանի շփման կարիք կա. ՚Ցանկացած օր, երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հարթակ գա, մարդիկ նորից հավաքվելու են, եւ դա արդարացված էՙ: Արամ Սարգսյանի կարծիքով հասարակություն այսօր միայն ցանկանում է լսել, թե ինչպես է արձանագրվելու իր հաղթանակը: Պարոն Սարգսյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքաի մասին ընդդիմությունը Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանին դեռ չի իրազեկել, սակայն կհասցնի: ՚Ես քաղաքապետարանին խորհուրդ կտայի, որ չմերժեն, քանի որ միեւնույնն է` մարդիկ կգանՙ: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ նախապես հայտարարելով, թե երբ է նախատեսված հանրահավաքը` իշխանություններին հուշում եք, որ հենց այդ օրը մայրաքաղաքի բոլոր հրապարակները զբաղեցնեն` ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հարցին` պարոն Սարգսյանը պատասխանեց.՚Այդ մանր ճարպկությունները քաղաքապետարանն անում է պարտադրված: Անկախ նրանից հանրահավաքի օրը նշվեր, թե ոչ, եթե իրենք որոշեն մերժել, կմերժեն առանց պատճառի: Այս երկորւմ այսօր ավելի կարեւոր բան չկա, քանի հասարակության պահանջը` լսել իր առաջնորդինՙ: 

Արամ Սարգսյանը վստահ է, որ ուշ, թե շուտ երկրում հանրահավաքներ լինելու են եւ դրանք խոչընդոտելու իշխանությունների փորձերը անիմաստ են: Պարոն Սարգսյանը լուրջ չի ընդունում ՚ժողովների, հավաքների, երթերի եւ ցույցերի մասինՙ օրենքում տեղ գտած սահմանափակումները, առավել եւս, որ ՀՀ սահմանդրությունը ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին շնորհել է ազատ հավաքների իրավունքը: Իսկ ինքն անձամբ առաջնորդվում է այլ օրենքով. ՚Ես առաջնորդվում եմ 2000-ամյա քրիստոնական օրենքով`՚Ձայն բազմաց, ձայն Աստծոՙ: Սա ամենամեծ եւ գլխավոր օրենքն է, որից էլ պետությունները Սահմանդրություն եւ օրենքներ են ստեղծել եւ ասել, որ ժողովուրդները իրավունք ունեն հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելուՙ: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է այսօր Ազատության հրապարակը ոստիկաններով շրջափակված լինելուն, ապա նա ասաց.՚Եթե այդքան վախենում են ժողովրդից, ապա ինչպե՞ս են պատրաստվում ղեկավարել այս ժողովրդինՙ: 

Ի դեպ, Արամ Սարգսյանն այսօր անդրադարձավ նաեւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի սպորտային տեսքին, որով նա ներկայացել էր Սարդարապատի հուշահամալիր եւ ասաց. ՚Ես երբեք հիացած չեմ եղել Քոչարյանի մտավոր ունակություններովՙ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ՍԻՆ ՀՈՒՅՍԵՐ*
> ՀՀՇ առաջին վարչության անդամ Ալբերտ Բաղդասարյանը հունիսի 20-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքի հետ կապվող բոլոր հույսերը համարում է սին. «Փետրվարի 26-ին կես միլիոնից ավելի մարդ էր հավաքվել՝ ի՞նչ եղավ»: Ամսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը, ըստ նրա, եվրոպական չինովնիկների՛ն է մտածելու տեղիք տալու, եւ, կախված դրա արդյունքներից, հայրենի իշխանությունները կկողմնորոշվեն՝ գնա՞լ զիջումների, թե՞ Եվրոպային ալտերնատիվներ փնտրել, ինչի մասին նույնիսկ գնացող նախագահն էր խոսում. «Մեր մութ ուղեղները կլուսավորեն՝ կիմանանք, թե ո՞ւր ենք գնալու»: 
> 
> Առավոտ, 31 մայիս 2008


*А в это время* 




> *ԴԻՏՈՐԴՆԵՐԸ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿԵՑԻՆ ՎԵՐՋՆԱԿԱՆ ԶԵԿՈՒՅՑԸ*
> 
> Հայաստանում նախագահական ընտրությունների նախընտրական եւ քվեարկության փուլերը ընթացել են հիմնականում ԵԱՀԿ պարտավորություններին համապատասխան, սակայն խնդիրներ են ծագել` հիմնականում քվեարկությունից հետո` նշվում է ԵԱՀԿ Ժողովրդավարական հաստատությունների եւ մարդու իրավունքների գրասենյակի /ԺՀՄԻԳ/ կողմից` փետրվարյան ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ այսօր հրապարակված վերջնական զեկույցում:


*ԵԱՀԿ հեռացի'ր
ԵԱՀԿ հեռացի'ր*

----------


## Տրիբուն

*ԱՐՏՈՆԵ՞Լ, ԹԵ՞ ՈՉ* 

Քոչարյանասերժական ռեժիմի համար, պարզվում է, գիշերային մղձավանջ է դարձել հունիսի 20-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքը: Արտոնե՞լ, թե՞ չարտոնել այս հանրահավաքը. այս հարցն է, որ հանգիստ չի տալիս Սերժին ու նրա շրջապատին: Եւ քանի որ նրանք գիտակցում են, որ հանրահավաքը, միեւնույն է, կայանալու է, անկախ նրանից` իրենք կարտոնեն այն, թե` ոչ, ռեժիմի ներկայացուցիչները, յուրաքանչյուրն իր մտավոր հնարավորությունների չափով, ելքեր են առաջարկում: ԱԺ նախագահ Տիգրան Թորոսյանը, օրինակ, մեր տեղեկություններով, առաջարկում է մինչեւ հունիսի 20-ը երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ ընդունել «Ժողովներ, հանրահավաքներ, երթեր եւ ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին» օրենքում նախատեսված փոփոխությունները, թույլ տալ, որպեսզի ընդդիմությունը հունիսի 20-ին, համաձայն այդ օրենքի, 6 ժամ ցույց անի, եւ որ կարեւորն է` դրանից հետո գնա տուն: Իսկ ահա Սերժ Սարգսյանի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն առաջարկում է մինչեւ սեպտեմբեր այդ օրենքին ձեռք չտալ, այսինքն` երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ չընդունել եւ հանրահավաքն էլ չարտոնել: Կարծում ենք, սակայն, որ ավազակապետության ներկայացուցիչների այս մտորումները զուտ իրենց խնդիրն են, քանի որ *Համաժողովրդական շարժումն իր որոշումն արդեն կայացրել է` հունիսի 20-ին հանրահավաք Ազատության հրապարակում*:

----------


## Brigada

> *ԱՐՏՈՆԵ՞Լ, ԹԵ՞ ՈՉ* 
> 
> Քոչարյանասերժական ռեժիմի համար, պարզվում է, գիշերային մղձավանջ է դարձել հունիսի 20-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքը: Արտոնե՞լ, թե՞ չարտոնել այս հանրահավաքը. այս հարցն է, որ հանգիստ չի տալիս Սերժին ու նրա շրջապատին: Եւ քանի որ նրանք գիտակցում են, որ հանրահավաքը, միեւնույն է, կայանալու է, անկախ նրանից` իրենք կարտոնեն այն, թե` ոչ, ռեժիմի ներկայացուցիչները, յուրաքանչյուրն իր մտավոր հնարավորությունների չափով, ելքեր են առաջարկում: ԱԺ նախագահ Տիգրան Թորոսյանը, օրինակ, մեր տեղեկություններով, առաջարկում է մինչեւ հունիսի 20-ը երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ ընդունել «Ժողովներ, հանրահավաքներ, երթեր եւ ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին» օրենքում նախատեսված փոփոխությունները, թույլ տալ, որպեսզի ընդդիմությունը հունիսի 20-ին, համաձայն այդ օրենքի, 6 ժամ ցույց անի, եւ որ կարեւորն է` դրանից հետո գնա տուն: Իսկ ահա Սերժ Սարգսյանի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն առաջարկում է մինչեւ սեպտեմբեր այդ օրենքին ձեռք չտալ, այսինքն` երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ չընդունել եւ հանրահավաքն էլ չարտոնել: Կարծում ենք, սակայն, որ ավազակապետության ներկայացուցիչների այս մտորումները զուտ իրենց խնդիրն են, քանի որ *Համաժողովրդական շարժումն իր որոշումն արդեն կայացրել է` հունիսի 20-ին հանրահավաք Ազատության հրապարակում*:



Եվ որ ամենակարևորն է՝ պայքարող ժողովուրդը հետևում է ոչ թե ավազակապետության որոշումներին, այլ Համաժողովրդական շարժման որոշումներին: *Հաղթել ենք*

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եթե հանրահավաքներ չլինեն, ապա ավելի վատ է լինելու և՛ ժողովրդի համար և՛ կառավարության համար

----------


## Երվանդ

Հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքին անպայման գնալ պետք է նաև քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակմանը նպաստելու համար, եթե էտ օրը մարդիկ քիչ լինեն իշխանություները արդեն ավելի թափ կտան հիմա ևս առկա խայտառակ ու ավելի շուտ թատրոն հիշեցնող դատավարություններին, իսկ որ ձերբակալված մարդկանց 95 տոկոսը ձերբակալվել են իրենց քաղաքական համոզմունքները արտահայտելու համար, կարծում եմ ոչ ոք Հայաստանում չի կասկածում, իսկ որ նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի տեղում կարող է լինել մեզնից ցանկացածը կարծում եմ էլի ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, նույնիսկ ամենակատաղի սերժականը թող չմոռանա որ երբ իր գլխին ուզենան գործ սարքեն հաստատ կսարքեն ու բոլորս էտ մասին գիտենք, ուրեմն ամսի 20-ին պետք է գնալ Ազատության հրապարակ անկախ քաղաքկան հայացքներից, անկախ ով Լևոնի մասին ինչա մտածում, պետքա գնալ ու ոչ ասել այսօրվա փտած ու ոտքից գլուխ կոռուպացված իրավական ու դատական համակարգին, հիշեցնում եմ մի 10 տարի հետո մեզանից ոմանք կարող են զբաղվել քաղաքկանությամբ ու հիշեք, եթե էսօր էտ անօրինականությունների դեմ չփայքարեք, վաղը ձեր գլխին կգա էտ ամենը, էտ ժամանակ արդեն ուշ կլինի, *բոլորս մեկ մարդու նման դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ:*, *ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ*

----------


## Artgeo

Կարճ ասած, չգիտեմ, ով ոնց, բայց ես իմ սեփական ուսումնասիրություններն եմ արել: 

Եվ այսպես, մի քանի շաբաթվա ուսումնասիրությունները հարևանության, համլսարանի, ծանոթների, ընկերների, աշխատանքի բերումով ստիպված շփումների, խանութների վաճառողների, տաքսիստների, երեխաների և այլ և այլն շփումների և ուսումնասիրությունների, այսօրվա Ազատության հրապարակում լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց արձագանքների հիման վրա պդնում եմ.

*ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 20-ին ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈ՛Ւ ԵՆՔ*

Ինչ ճիշտ, ճիշտ, մինչև մի հիմա մի փոքր կասկածում էի  :Blush:  չնայած ցույց չէի տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 20-ին ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈ՛Ւ ԵՆՔ*


Ես էլ ոնց տեսնում եմ էդ օրը Օպերայի մոտերքը ասեղ քցելու տեղ չի լինելու: 
Ես որ հաստատ էդտեղ եմ լինելու: 

Հունիսի 20-ն  է գալու, թեժ է լինելու  :LOL: 
Կրքերը բորբոքվում են....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարճ ասած, չգիտեմ, ով ոնց, բայց ես իմ սեփական ուսումնասիրություններն եմ արել: 
> 
> Եվ այսպես, մի քանի շաբաթվա ուսումնասիրությունները հարևանության, համլսարանի, ծանոթների, ընկերների, աշխատանքի բերումով ստիպված շփումների, խանութների վաճառողների, տաքսիստների, երեխաների և այլ և այլն շփումների և ուսումնասիրությունների, այսօրվա Ազատության հրապարակում լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց արձագանքների հիման վրա պդնում եմ.
> 
> *ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 20-ին ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈ՛Ւ ԵՆՔ*
> 
> Ինչ ճիշտ, ճիշտ, մինչև մի հիմա մի փոքր կասկածում էի  չնայած ցույց չէի տալիս


Ընգեր, պետք չէ գերագնահատված ակնկալիքներ ունենալ, որ հանկարծ մեծ հիասթափություն չապրես: Հաղթելու ենք անպայման: Կամ ինչպես շատերը ճշմարտացիորեն կասեն, արդեն հաղթել ենք, քանի որ մենք շատ ենք: Մենք հիմա, որոշ բացառություններով, գործ ունենք լիովին հեղփախված հասարակության հետ:




> ...Բայց սա ամենը չէ. հաջորդ քայլով փորձիր ձեւավորել քո հանրահավաքային խումբը, կամ ընդգրկվիր որեւէ այդպիսի խմբի մեջ: Եթե այս ամենը անես, եւ վերը նկարագրված անելիքի մասին պատմես ուրիշներին, նշանակում է հաղթանակին շատ չի մնացել: *Ի դեպ, ժամկետների մասին: Պետք չէ հաղթանակի համար սահմանել որեւէ ժամկետ` մեկ շաբաթ, մեկ ամիս, երեք ամիս: Եթե ժամկետ ես սահմանում, նշանակում է պայքարի ես տրամադրված այդքան ժամկետով:* Բայց չէ որ մենք պայմանավորվել ենք պայքարել մինչեւ վերջ, մինչեւ հաղթանակ: 
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյան
> Monday, 21 April 2008

----------


## Artgeo

> Ընգեր, պետք չէ գերագնահատված ակնկալիքներ ունենալ, որ հանկարծ մեծ հիասթափություն չապրես: Հաղթելու ենք անպայման: Կամ ինչպես շատերը ճշմարտացիորեն կասեն, արդեն հաղթել ենք, քանի որ մենք շատ ենք: Մենք հիմա, որոշ բացառություններով, գործ ունենք լիովին հեղփախված հասարակության հետ:


Չէ, ժամկետներ ես չեմ էլ նշում  :Smile:  Ինչ-ինչ, բայց այդ պահը լավ եմ հասկանում:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ժամկետներ ես չեմ էլ նշում  Ինչ-ինչ, բայց այդ պահը լավ եմ հասկանում:


Ճիշտ է Artego ջան, մեզ համար էականը Քաղաքացիական Հասարակություն կառուցելն է, թե չէ իշխանափոխություն հա էլ կլինի ու եղել են…այն ինչ հիմա մեր հասարակությունը "սովորում" է, պետք է կիրառվի միշտ անկախ նրանից, թե ով է իշխանության ղեկին…պայքար օրենքի տառի համար…ԼՏՊ-ն լավ է նշել դրույթները

----------


## Che_Guevara

Երեկ ով է նայել հայլուրը: Իշխանությունները` ի դեմս տաթևիկ բաղդասարյանի, նորից սկսեցին իրենց վայրահաչությունները: Ասում էր, որ թուրքերը բոյկոտ են արել եվրոտեսիլում սիրուշոյի դեմ, իսկ Հայաստանում իբր արմատական ընդդիմադրիրները ինտերնետով կոչ են արել սփյուռքահայերին չքվյարկել սիրուշիկի օգտին: Սա միայն առիթ էր իրանց տեսանյութը թույնով համեմելու համար: Հետո սկսեց կպնել լրիվ ուրիշ տեղեր, թե իբր մասսոնական լոջը 60 միլլիոն դոլլար փող ա ծաղսել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ընտրարշավի վրա, եվ այլն եվ այլն: հետո անցան ամեաանբարոյական միջոցին: Սկսեցին ցույց տալ "հայոց աշխարհ" պոռնո-թերթում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծաղրանկարները, ու ինչ-որ թարախութոյուններ դուրս տալ: Հետո էլ խոսում են ազգը պառակտելու ու ատելություն սերմանելու մասին: *Հայաստանում համար մեկ ատելություն սերմանողը հենց հ1-ն ա:*

Կարծում եմ սրանք էլի սկսել են ցնցումների մեջ ընկնել, ու փորձում են այս ձևով թուլացնել հունիսի 20-ին կայանալիք մեծ հանրահավաքը: Կարծում եմ գնալով հ1-ը սկսելու է ավելի ու ավելի  լպիրշ ու ստերով ու թարախով համեմված հերյուրանքներ տարածել, ու ոնց փորձը արդեն ցույց տվեց, դրանք աշխատելու են իրենց դեմ, ու դրանով Համաժողովրդական Կոնգրեսը գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է հզորանալու: 

Ստեղ կարծիք կարդացի, թե ժողովուրդը մեխկ է: Չեմ հասկանում  ինչ մասին է խոսքը: Ոնց կարելի է ասել, թե ժողովուրդը մեխկ է, եթե հենց նույն ժողովուրդի ցանկությունն ա դա? ժողովուրդը անհամբեր սպասում ա նոր հանրահավաքների ու պայքարի նոր հնարավորության: Քանի դեռ այս ապօրինի ու արյան վրա ձևավորված իշխանությունները շարունակում են գործել, մեր ժողովուևդը պայքարելու է արդարության ու սեփական արժանապատվության համար

----------


## Artgeo

> թե իբր մասսոնական լոջը 60 միլլիոն դոլլար փող ա ծաղսել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ընտրարշավի վրա,


Երկու օր առաջ «նորանշանակ» վարչապետիկը չէ՞ր հանդիպել ինչ-որ մասսոնական ղեկավարների հետ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Երկու օր առաջ «նորանշանակ» վարչապետիկը չէ՞ր հանդիպել ինչ-որ մասսոնական ղեկավարների հետ


Չէ հանդիպել էր ԱՄՆ հրյաների համայնքի ղեկավարի հետ: Մասսոնների հետ կապ չունի, իսկ եթե այդ մարդը մասսոնական ինչ որ ղեկավար լիներ, հայլուրը կասեր "Մեր երկրի փառապանծ վարչապետը հանդիպեց ՄԱՍՍՈՆԱԿԱՆ էս ինչ էս ինչ ղեկավարի հետ:" 

Հայլուրը դարձել ա են "օտար խաղերի"-ի մակարդակի հաղորդում : Հաղորդավարներն էլ իրանց մակարդակով ֆելոից շատ չեն տարբերվում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէ հանդիպել էր ԱՄՆ հրյաների համայնքի ղեկավարի հետ: Մասսոնների հետ կապ չունի, իսկ եթե այդ մարդը մասսոնական ինչ որ ղեկավար լիներ, հայլուրը կասեր "Մեր երկրի փառապանծ վարչապետը հանդիպեց ՄԱՍՍՈՆԱԿԱՆ էս ինչ էս ինչ ղեկավարի հետ:" 
> 
> Հայլուրը դարձել ա են "օտար խաղերի"-ի մակարդակի հաղորդում : Հաղորդավարներն էլ իրանց մակարդակով ֆելոից շատ չեն տարբերվում:


Չէ, էս վերջին մի քանի ամիսը սիտեմատիկ հանդիպում են «իշխանությունները» հրեական և մասսոնական ինչ-որ ներկայացուցիչների հետ։ Էս 100 տոկոս, Հ1 ով էլ են բազմաթիվ անգամ ասել։  :Think:

----------


## murmushka

Հունիսի 20-ին գալու՞ ես
- Ու՞ր
- Էնտեղ, որտեղ ազատության ոգին ա
- Հայաստանից դու՞րս
- Չէ, Հայաստանի սրտում 
- Երևանու՞մ
- Հա, *Ազատության հրապարակ*ում
- Համե՞րգ ա
- Հա, ազատության համերգն ա լինելու, վերջի սկիզբը
- Ո՞ր վերջի 
- Մինչև վերջ-ի 
- Ո՞վ ա հավաքվելու
- Հանրությունը
- Հանրության հավա՞ք ա 
- Հա,* հանրահավաք* ա 
- Անպայման կգամ, ես էլ եմ հանրության մասնիկ 
*- Դե ուրեմն հունիսի 20-ին կհանդիպենք Ազատության հրապարակում` հանրահավաքին*

----------


## Աբելյան

> *- Դե ուրեմն հունիսի 20-ին կհանդիպենք Ազատության հրապարակում` հանրահավաքին*


կես ժամից ավել ուշացողները պտի հյուսիսային պողոտայում կամ Կարապի լճի կողմերում մի տեղ կանգնեն

հա, ժողովուրդ, ժամը քանիսի՞ն ա ըլնելու հանրահավաքը

----------


## Artgeo

*ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ԿԿԱՅԱՆԱ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ*

*Հունիսի 20-ին* համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնը նախաձեռնում է *հանրահավաք*, որին *մասնակցելու է* նաեւ առաջին *նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:* Այդ որոշման մասին հունիսի 3-ին հայտարարել է համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնի ներկայացուցիչ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, ով հյուրընկալվել է Փաստարկ ակումբում:



Նա ընթերցել է համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնի հայտարարությունը, որով փաստվել է, թե իշխանությունը չի կատարում ԵԽԽՎ 1609 բանաձեւի պահանջները, չի ստեղծում մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների, այդ օրը ոստիկանության գործողությունների օրինականության եւ իրավիճակին համարժեքության խնդրի ուսումնասիրության անկախ մարմին, չի ազատում քաղբանտարկյալներին, այլ շարունակում է մարդկանց քաղաքական հետապնդումը, ահաբեկումը, նույնիսկ նրանց, ովքեր օրինական հիմունքով փող են փոխանցել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական հիմնադրամին: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը նշել է նաեւ, թե իշխանությունը չի ապահովում նաեւ երթերի, ցույցերի եւ հանրահավաքների ազատ իրավունքը, որ նույնպես պահանջ է ԵԽԽՎ բանաձեւի մեջ:

“Հաշվի առնելով ԵԽԽՎ 1609 բանաձեւի նկատմամբ իշխանությունների ցինիկ արհամարհանքը, ինչպես նաեւ դրանց կատարման համար բանաձեւում նշված ժամկետի լրացումը. Համաժողովրդական շարժումը որոշել է հունիսի 20-ին Ազատության հրապարակում անցկացնել համահանրապետական հանրահավաք, որի ընթացքում կամփոփվի վերոհիշյալ պահանջների կատարման ընթացքը եւ կքննարկվեն ժողովրդի անելիքները երկրում հիմնարար ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների վերականգնման ուղղությամբ: Հունիսի 20-ին, հասարակական կարգը պահպանելու, առճակատման խորացումը եւ ծայրահեղական դրսեւորումները կանխելու, գործընթացը օրինականության եւ հանրահավաքի ներկայացվելիք հայտի սահմաններում պահելու նպատակով, առաջարկում ենք իշխանություններին նշանակել ոստիկանության եւ քաղաքապետարանի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք շարժման ներկայացուցիչների հետ միասին գտնվելով մշտական շփման մեջ, կկարգավորեն հանրահավաքի բնականոն ընթացքը”, համաժողովրդական կենտրոնի հայտարարությունն ընթերցում է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:

Լրագրողները նրան հարցրել են, որ ինչ է լինելու, եթե իշխանությունը չարտոնի հանրահավաքը եւ կրկին դիմի ուժային գործողության: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը նշել է, թե ինչը չի ցանկանում մտածել հոռետեսական զարգացման հնարավորության մասին, ասելով, որ չի կարծում, թե իշխանությունը կգտնվի այդքան անմիտ եւ կգնա Հայաստանում իրավիճակը հերթական անգամ լարելու, երկրի միջազգային հեղինակությանը հերթական հարվածը հասցնելու ճանապարհով: Սակայն ամեն դեպքում, Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հայտարարել է, որ հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքի ընդդիմության որոշումն անփոփոխ է, եթե նույնիսկ իշխանությունը մինչ այդ մնացյալ ժամանակում կատարի ԵԽԽՎ պահանջները: Եթե կատարվեն պահանջները, ապա Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ասում է, որ ընդդիմությունը հանրահավաքի ընթացքում կողջունի դա եւ պատրաստ կլինի բանակցել իշխանության հետ, բայց հանրահավաքը կկայանա, քանի որ այն ամփոփելու է համաժողովրդական շարժման անցած ճանապարհը, քաղաքական իրավիճակը եւ նախանշելու է շարժման ռազմավարությունը:

Լրագրողները այնուամենայնիվ կրկին հարցրել են, թե ինչ է անելու համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնը, եթե ոստիկանությունը կրկին շրջապատի Ազատության հրապարակը եւ թույլ չտա մուտք գործել այնտեղ: Եթե տեղի ունենա բախում, կրկին լինեն զոհեր, արդյոք ով է կրելու դրա պատասխանատվությունը, հարցրել են լրագրողները: Այդ հարցերին ի պատասխան, Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը նախ նշել է, թե խորհուրդ կտա ոստիկանությանը հարցնել` ինչ օրինական հիմք ունի նրանց գտնվելն Ազատության հրապարակում:

Ինչ վերաբերում է հնարավոր բախումներին, ապա Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը նախ մեկ անգամ էլ կրկնել է, թե չի ցանկանում մտածել իրադարձության հոռետեսական զարգացման մասին, բայց համարում է, որ եթե իշխանությունը խոչընդոտում է, սահմանափակում է ցույցեր եւ երթեր անցկացնելու քաղաքացու Սահմանադրական իրավունքը, ապա իրադարձությունների հետագա զարգացման ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է իշխանության վրա: “Արդյոք հայ ժողովրդի հանրահավաքների իրավունքը վերջնականապես մերժված է: Արդյոք այլեւս հայ ժողովուրդը իրավունք չունի հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու”, հարցնում է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ԿԿԱՅԱՆԱ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ*


Հիշեցման կարգով....  




> *ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն*
> 
> *Հոդված 27.* Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի իր կարծիքն ազատ արտահայտելու իրավունք: Արգելվում է մարդուն հարկադրել հրաժարվելու իր կարծիքից կամ փոխելու այն: 
> 
> Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի խոսքի ազատության իրավունք, ներառյալ՝ տեղեկություններ եւ գաղափարներ փնտրելու, ստանալու, տարածելու ազատությունը, տեղեկատվության ցանկացած միջոցով՝ անկախ պետական սահմաններից: 
> 
> Լրատվամիջոցների եւ տեղեկատվական այլ միջոցների ազատությունը երաշխավորվում է։ 
> 
> Պետությունը երաշխավորում է տեղեկատվական, կրթական, մշակութային եւ ժամանցային բնույթի հաղորդումների բազմազանություն առաջարկող անկախ հանրային ռադիոյի եւ հեռուստատեսության առկայությունը եւ գործունեությունը։ 
> ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դավիթ Շահնազարյան 




> ..Մարտի 22-ին ես կոչ չեմ արել մասնակցել երթերի, սակայն հիմա ողջ հայ ժողովրդին կոչ եմ անում հունիսի 20-ին մասնակցել հանրահավաքի` այս հանցագործ իշխանություններից ազատվելու համար: *Այն պայքարը, որը սկսել է մեր ժողովուրդը, ավարտվելու է Հայաստանից հանցագործ ռեժիմի վտարումով, եւ դա անելու է ժողովուրդը*ՙ
> ....
> ՚Ես 1998թ.-ից եւ հիմա էլ հայտարարում եմ, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը քրեական հանցագործ է: Սա վիրավորանք չէ, *սա իրավական գնահատական է*:

----------


## Artgeo

> *Հոդված 29. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի խաղաղ, առանց զենքի հավաքներ անցկացնելու իրավունք:*


Հա, բայց հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը անզեն չի լինի  :Think:  ամեն մեկի ձեռքին մի բռունցք է լինելու  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> * ԻՐԱԶԵԿՈՒՄ ԷԻՆ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ* 
> 
> ԱԺ-ի շենքի մոտ այսօր ծածանվում էին ազատություն եւ ժողովրդավարություն պահանջող պաստառներ: 
> 
> ՚Ազատ, անկախ Հայաստանՙ, ՚Ազատությունՙ,՚Պայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջՙ բացականչություններով եւ ՚Ժողովրդավարությունը ինտելեկտուալ միջավայրի արդյունք էՙ,՚Աստված պահպանվածին է պահպանումՙ,՚Հունիսի 20ին` Ազատության հրապարակՙ,՚Միասին ապրենք օրենքի եւ արդարության մեջՙ,՚Ժողովրդինն է իշխանությունըՙ,՚Դեպի արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններՙ` բավանդակությամբ պաստառներով Ազգային ժողովի դիմաց բողոքի ակցիա էր կազմակերպել ՚Կանայք հանուն խաղաղությանՙ հասարակական կազմակերպությունը: 
> 
> Նրանք ցանկանում էին այսօր թռուցիկներ բաժանելու միջոցով մարդկանց տեղեկացնել հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքի մասին: 
> 
> ՚Ժողովրդավարության սկզբունքները ոտնահարված են, ոչ մի պահանջ չի կատարվում, մենք պետության լիիրավ անդամ ենք եւ ամսի 20-ին անելու ենք մեր ուզածը եւ բողոքի ձայնը բարձրացնելու ենք ի լուր աշխարհի, բացի դրանից պահանջելու ենք խորհրդարանի արտահերթ ընտրություններ, դրանից հետո նախագահի ընտրություններ եւ լիգիտիմ չի ճանաչվելու գործող իշխանությունըՙ,-ասաց ՚Կանայք հանուն խաղաղությանՙ հասարակական կազմակերպության նախագահ Գայանե Մարտիրոսյանը: 
> ...


[19:10] 05 Հունիսի, 2008, Ա1+

----------


## Kuk

*ԱՐՄԵՆ ԱՇՈՏՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԻՆ ՀԵՏԵՎԵԼՈՒ Է «ԿՈՂՔԻ ՍՐՃԱՐԱՆԻՑ»* 

Հանդիպման վայրը` «Մեղեդի» սրճարան :Sulel: 


Ներկայացնում ենք ՀՀԿ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Արմեն Աշոտյանի դիտարկումները` կապված վերջին շրջանի հայաստանյան քաղաքական զարգացումների հետ: 

*- Վերջին օրերին խոսակցություններ կան այն մասին, որ Դուք դիմում եք ներկայացրել Սերժ Սարգսյանին, որտեղ նշել եք, թե այլեւս չեք ցանկանում շարունակել պատգամավորական գործունեությունը, եւ որեւէ երկրում ՀՀ դեսպան նշանակվելու ցանկություն եք հայտնել:* 

- Այդ լուրերը նման ձեւակերպմամբ չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Նաեւ չեմ ժխտում իմ ցանկությունը հնարավորության դեպքում աշխատել արտաքին քաղաքական գերատեսչությունում, մասնավորապես` արտերկրում ներկայացնել Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը: Նման տեսակի ցանկության հիմք է հանդիսանում անցած տարի Մոսկվայի արտաքին հարաբերությունների ինստիտուտում իմ ստացած վերապատրաստման որակավորումը, ինչպես նաեւ օտար լեզուների իմացությունը` մասնավորապես անգլերենի եւ ֆրանսերենի: Սակայն օբյեկտիվ այս կոմպոնենտը դնում ենք մի կողմ. կա մեկ այլ ավելի կարեւոր եւ օբյեկտիվ պատճառ` քաղաքական իրավիճակ եւ քաղաքական որոշում կուսակցության ղեկավարության կողմից: Այսինքն` ես դիմում չեմ գրել եւ ինքնուրույն գործողություն ծավալելու հավակնություն չունեմ այս առումով: Իմ բոլոր ցանկություններն ու քայլերը ես համահունչ եմ դարձնում իմ կուսակցության հայտարարություններին, այդ թվում եւ` իմ քաղաքական կարիերայի հետ կապված: 

*- Այնուամենայնիվ, ո՞ր երկրում կուզենայիք դեսպան աշխատել:* 

-Եթե նման հնարավորություն տրվի կամ տրվեր, ես ավելի շուտ ինձ թույլ կտայի աշխատել միջին կալիբրի եվրոպական որեւէ երկրում, բայց ոչ եվրոպական գերտերություններում, կամ ԱՊՀ երկրներում` բացի Ռուսաստանից: 

*- Անկեղծորեն ասեք. չե՞ք հոգնել պատգամավոր աշխատելուց: Հատկապես վերջին շրջանում Դուք Ձեր աշխատանքից հաճույք ստանում ե՞ք:* 

- Ես հասկացա, որ Դուք սեւեռվել եք իմ համեստ կերպարի եւ իմ համեստ ցանկությունների վրա: Ինչեւէ. պատասխանեմ Ձեր հարցին: Այն աշխատանքը, որը դու չես կատարում ելնելով քո սկզբունքներից եւ նաեւ էմոցիոնալ դաշտից` չի կարող քեզ գոհունակություն պարգեւել: Քաղաքական ասպարեզում աշխատանքը ենթադրում է նախեւառաջ ամենօրյա ինքնակատարելագործում, հսկայական ծավալի գրականություն, հսկայական ծավալի էմոցիոնալ սթրես: Բացի այս, շատ քիչ ժամանակ է մնում անձնական հարաբերությունների եւ ընտանիքի համար: Այս առումով մենք բոլորս մի քիչ հոգնած ենք, մանավանդ, եթե հիշենք, ինչքան բուռն էր վերջին մեկ տարին` լուսահոգի վարչապետ Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի մահը, դրան հաջորդած խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները, մի քիչ շունչ քաշելուց հետո ամբողջ հասարակությունը եւ քաղաքական վերնախավը գլխիվայր մտավ քաղաքական պայքարի մեջ, նախագահական ընտրություններին հաջորդած ողբերգական իրադարձություններ, մարտի մեկի արտակարգ իրավիճակ, հասարակական ճգնաժամ, միջազգային որոշակի ճնշումներ եւ դիտողություններ: Այս ամենը, բնականաբար հոգնեցնում է բոլորին, եւ ես էլ բացառություն չեմ: 

*- Ինչպես արդեն տեղյակ եք, Համաժողովրդական շարժումը վերահաստատեց հունիսի 20-ին Ազատության հրապարակում կայանալիք հանրահավաքի նախաձեռնությունը` հայտարարելով, որ հանրահավաքը կայանալու է բոլոր դեպքերում: Դուք որպես ժողովրդի մի մասնիկ մասնակցելո՞ւ եք այդ հանրահավաքին:* 

- Չեմ կարծում, որ նորից պետք է վերադառնանք կոտրած տաշտակին եւ փորձենք հանրահավաքի անգամ հարյուր հազարավոր մասնակիցներին բնորոշել ժողովուրդ: Գուցե ես պատահաբար անցնեմ կամ դիտավորյալ անցնեմ հանրահավաքի կողքով, բնականաբար բուն հանրահավաքին չեմ գնա: Իհարկե, ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ են մտածում մեր արտախորհրդարանական ընդդիմության ղեկավարները, մասնավորապես` նախկին նախագահ եւ թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ինձ սա հետաքրքիր է ե°ւ որպես քաղաքացի« ե°ւ քաղաքական գործիչ: Գուցե սրճարաններից մեկում, որտեղ կենդանի լսողություն կա, փորձեմ լսել հանրահավաքը: Հուսով եմ, որ ինքնազսպման մեխանիզմները կաշխատեն, եւ ընդդիմության հանրահավաքը կտեղավորվի ՀՀ հասարակաքաղաքական զարգացումների տրամաբանության մեջ: Ես վստահ եմ, որ ընդդիմությունը կանի այնպես, ինչպես հայտարարել է, եւ օրինազանցությունների խնդիր չի առաջանա: Ես հուսով եմ նաեւ, որ ԱԺ-ն մոտակա քառօրյայում կընդունի ժողովների, երթերի եւ ցույցերի մասին օրինագծի փոփոխությունների 2-րդ ընթերցումը, եւ սա կարող է լինել իշխանությունների կողմից կամքի դրսեւորում` մինչեւ ամսի 20-ը ստեղծել համապատասխան օրինական դաշտ: Ընդդիմությունը մայիսի 2-ին իր առջեւ դրեց նոր նշաձող, այն է` ունենալ միասնական, վերկուսակցական, իսկ հետո նաեւ կուսակցական նոր համակարգ` ի դեմս Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի: Իշխանությունները շահագրգռված են, որ երկրում լինի ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն, բայց այստեղ խնդիրներ կան: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դրոշի ներքո հավաքվել են իրարամերժ քաղաքական հոսանքների եւ հայացքների ներկայացուցիչներ` մարքսիստներից մինչեւ ծայրահեղ լիբերալներ, սոցիալիստ հնչակներից մինչեւ անհասկանալի գաղափարախոսությամբ անգամ չվերագրանցված կուսակցություններ: Բացի այդ, այսօրվա ընդդիմությանը ես ուզում եմ հիշեցնել 2003 թ. ընդդիմության ճակատագիրը, այն է` ընտրությունները հերքելու ու չճանաչելու եւ տարիներ շարունակ նոր ընտրությունների անցկացման վրա պնդելու ռազմավարությունը ապահովում է, այո, մի երկու տարվա քաղաքական ակտիվություն: Բայց դա այն ճանապարհը չէր, որը թույլ տվեց այն ժամանակվա ընդդիմության առաջնորդներին` Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին եւ Արտաշես Գեղամյանին վերարտադրվել 2007 թ.: 

*-Պատմական հոլովույթի շրջանակներում Ձեր մտքի թռիչքը շատ հեռուն գնաց: Բայց վերադառնանք. երբ Դուք խոսում եք Համաժողովրդական շարժման դրոշի ներքո հավաքված ուժերի ընդհանուր գաղափարախոսության բացակայության մասին, մի պահ հայացք գցո՞ւմ եք Ձեր կուսակցության վրա: Կարո՞ղ եք ասել` ի՞նչ գաղափարախոսությամբ են միմյանց հետ կապված ցեղակրոն նժդեհականներն ու կրիմինալ օլիգարխները:* 

- Ձեր հարցադրումը, չնեղանաք, շատ ժամկետանց է: Այդպիսի հարցադրումներ մամուլում եղել են 2006 թ. ՀՀԿ արտահերթ համագումարից հետո, երբ պարոն Սարգսյանն ընտրվեց կուսակցության նախագահ« եւ իր հետ ՀՀԿ մտան մի շարք բիզնես էլիտայի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնց Դուք փորձում եք կոչել ինչ-որ ուրիշ անունով: Ես կարծում եմ, որ Դուք մի քիչ ծանոթ չեք Հանրապետականի ծրագրային դրույթներին: ՀՀԿ-ն ազգային պահպանողական կուսակցություն է: 

*- Իսկ մեզ թվում էր, թե ՀՀԿ-ն «մարդասիրական» կուսակցություն է:* 

- Շարունակեմ. ինչպես այլ երկրներում, պահպանողական կուսակցությունները, որպես կանոն, լինում են խոշոր բիզնեսի շահերը արտահայտող կուսակցություն: 

*- Այսինքն` Դուք խոստովանում եք, որ էլիտար բիզնես խավերի շահերն արտահայտող եւ այդ շրջանակին սպասարկող կառույց եք, հետեւաբար` այդ գաղափարախոսության կրողն եք:* 

- Ես զարմանում եմ Ձեր լրագրողական տաղանդի վրա` ներքաղաքական զարգացումները տեսնել քաղաքագիտական ճշմարտություններով: 

*-Շնորհակալություն մեր ժամկետանց հարցերին մոդեռն պատասխաններ տալու համար: Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք քաղբանտարկյալների մասին:* 

- Եկեք խուսափենք քաղբանտարկյալ եզրույթից: 

*- Խուսափեք:* 

-Հայաստանում չկան քաղբանտարկյալներ. կան քաղաքական այլ հայացքներ ունեցող մարդիկ, ովքեր կասկածյալ են ինչ-որ քրեական եւ վարչական բնույթի իրավախախտումների մեջ: 

*- Աստվածատուր շնորհքի թե համապատասխան գեների արդյունքում է, որ Դուք տեսնում եք մի բան, բայց կարողանում եք տրամագծորեն հակառակ բանի մասին բարձրաձայն արտահայտվել:* 

- Մի քիչ ավելի պարզ կձեւակերպե՞ք: Այդ խայթոցի մեջ ես չհասկացա հարցը: 

*- Հաշվի առնելով Ձեր ինտելեկտուալ հնարավորությունները` կփորձեմ. ես վստահ եմ, որ Դուք ներքին համոզմունք ունեք, որ Հայաստանում կան քաղբանտարկյալներ, բայց բարձրաձայն ժխտում եք` միայն Ձեր քաղաքական շահը հետապնդելով: Ինքնախաբեությունից չե՞ք հոգնել:* 

-Իմ քաղաքական շահը, ինչպես յուրաքանչյուրինս, իմ երկրի կայունությունն ու զարգացումն է: Եթե Ձեզ թվում է, որ լինել պատգամավոր, լինել իշխանության կուսակցության անդամ կամ լինել առհասարակ իշխանության մեջ, իմ քաղաքական շահն է, ներեցեք իհարկե, բայց Դուք չարաչար սխալվում եք: Եվ ոչ իշխանության մաս կազմելը, ոչ էլ պատգամավոր լինելը ինքնանպատակ չէ: 

*- Իսկ դարձե՞լ է:* 

-Չի եղել եւ չի էլ դարձել: Ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր այդ վստահությանը, թե ես իրականում այլ կարծիք ունեմ, բայց այլ կարծիք եմ հնչեցնում, ապա տպավորություն եմ ստանում, որ Դուք իմ երկրորդ «ես»-ն եք: Իհարկե, մարդկային շփումների ընկալումները, քաղաքացիական ընկալումները եւ քաղաքական ընկալումները մի քիչ տարբեր են լինում իրենց արտահայտչամիջոցների մեջ: Բնականաբար, որպես քաղաքական կերպար դու արտահայտում ես քո մոտեցումները այլ բառային ձեւաչափով, հասարակ զրույցներում` մեկ այլ ձեւաչափում: Ավելի անկեղծ, ավելի բաց, եւ գուցե բացում ես նաեւ ենթատեքստեր: 

*- Ես հասկացա, որ Դուք շտապում եք նախագահական նստավայր: Կարո՞ղ ենք իմանալ` ի՞նչ նպատակներով եք գնում այնտեղ:* 

- Ո՞վ ասաց: 

*- Հասկացա Ձեր հեռախոսազրույցից:* 

- Դա կատակ էր: Ես մնում եմ կուսակցության գրասենյակում աշխատելու. չէ՞ որ սա էլ նախագահական կուսակցություն է: 

Հ.Գ. Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, Արմեն Աշոտյանին երեկ սպասում էին նախագահականում. հարցազրույցից անմիջապես հետո նա ուղեւորվեց Բաղրամյան փողոց: Ի դեպ` Աշոտյանի դիմումը Սերժ Սարգսյանը մերժել է: Այնպես որ, այս պատգամավորը ստիպված է առաջիկայում եւս մի կերպ յոլա գնալ Ազգային ժողովում: 



Գոհար Վեզիրյան

----------


## Kuk

*ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 20-Ի ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ԿԱՅԱՆԱԼՈՒ Է 
ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿՈՒՄ*
Անկախ ամեն ինչից 

«Հաշվի առնելով ԵԽԽՎ 1609 բանաձեւի նկատմամբ իշխանությունների ցինիկ արհամարհանքը, ինչպես նաեւ դրանց կատարման համար բանաձեւում նշված ժամկետի լրացումը, Համաժողովրդական շարժումը որոշել է հունիսի 20-ին Ազատության հրապարակում անցկացնել համահանրապետական հանրահավաք, որի ընթացքում կամփոփվի վերոհիշյալ պահանջների կատարման ընթացքը եւ կքննարկվեն ժողովրդի անելիքները երկրում հիմնարար ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների վերականգնման ուղղությամբ: Հունիսի 20-ին, հասարակական կարգը պահպանելու, առճակատման խորացումը եւ ծայրահեղական դրսեւորումները կանխելու, գործընթացը օրինականության եւ հանրահավաքի ներկայացվելիք հայտի սահմաններում պահելու նպատակով, առաջարկում ենք իշխանություններին նշանակել ոստիկանության եւ քաղաքապետարանի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք շարժման ներկայացուցիչների հետ միասին գտնվելով մշտական շփման մեջ, կկարգավորեն հանրահավաքի բնականոն ընթացքը»: Համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնի այս հայտարարությունը օրերս «Փաստարկ» ակումբում ներկայացրեց այնտեղ հյուրընկալված շարժման կենտրոնի ներկայացուցիչ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը: 

Նա նաեւ ընդգծեց, որ նախաձեռնած հանրահավաքին, ի թիվս ընդդիմադիր մի շարք գործիչների, մասնակցելու է նաեւ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Շարունակելով ընթերցել հայտարարությունը` Զուրաբյանը փաստեց, որ իշխանությունը չի կատարում ԵԽԽՎ 1609 բանաձեւի պահանջները, չի ստեղծում մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների, այդ օրը ոստիկանության գործողությունների օրինականության եւ իրավիճակին համարժեքության խնդրի ուսումնասիրության անկախ մարմին, չի ազատում քաղբանտարկյալներին, այլ շարունակում է մարդկանց քաղաքական հետապնդումը, ահաբեկումը, նույնիսկ նրանց, ովքեր օրինական հիմունքով փող են փոխանցել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական հիմնադրամին: Բացի այս, ըստ Զուրաբյանի` իշխանությունը չի ապահովում նաեւ երթերի, ցույցերի եւ հանրահավաքների ազատ իրավունքը, ինչը դարձյալ ամրագրված է ԵԽԽՎ բանաձեւի մեջ: 

Իսկ ի՞նչ է լինելու, եթե իշխանությունները չարտոնեն հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը եւ կրկին դիմեն ուժային գործողությունների. ի պատասխան լրագրողներից մեկի այս հարցադրմանը` Զուրաբյանը նշեց, որ ինքը չի ցանկանում մտածել հոռետեսական զարգացման հնարավորության մասին եւ չի կարծում, թե իշխանությունը կգտնվի այդքան անմիտ եւ կգնա Հայաստանում իրավիճակը հերթական անգամ լարելու, երկրի միջազգային հեղինակությանը հերթական հարվածը հասցնելու ճանապարհով: Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը ընդգծեց, որ հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքի` ընդդիմության որոշումն անփոփոխ է, եթե նույնիսկ իշխանությունը մինչ այդ մնացյալ ժամանակում կատարի ԵԽԽՎ պահանջները: Իսկ եթե մինչ այդ կատարվեն ԵԽԽՎ պահանջները, ապա Զուրաբյանի դիտարկմամբ, ընդդիմությունը հանրահավաքի ընթացքում կողջունի դա եւ պատրաստ կլինի բանակցել իշխանության հետ, բայց հանրահավաքը կկայանա, քանի որ այն ամփոփելու է համաժողովրդական շարժման անցած ճանապարհը, քաղաքական իրավիճակը եւ նախանշելու է շարժման ռազմավարությունը: 

Լրագրողները նորից հետաքրքրվեցին, թե ինչ է անելու համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնը, եթե ոստիկանությունը կրկին շրջապատի Ազատության հրապարակը եւ թույլ չտա մուտք գործել այնտեղ: Եթե տեղի ունենա բախում, կրկին լինեն զոհեր, արդյոք ո՞վ է կրելու դրա պատասխանատվությունը: Պատասխանելով այս հարցադրումներին` Զուրաբյանը նախ խորհուրդ տվեց ոստիկանությանը հարցնել, թե իրենք ի՞նչ օրինական հիմքով են գտնվում Ազատության հրապարակում: Հնարավոր բախումներին էլ անդրադառնալիս «Փաստարկի» հյուրը դարձյալ ընդգծեց, որ չի ցանկանում մտածել իրադարձության հոռետեսական զարգացման մասին, բայց նաեւ ավելացրեց, որ եթե իշխանությունը խոչընդոտում, սահմանափակում է ցույցեր եւ երթեր անցկացնելու քաղաքացու սահմանադրական իրավունքը, ապա իրադարձությունների հետագա զարգացման ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է իշխանության վրա: «Արդյո՞ք հայ ժողովրդի հանրահավաքների իրավունքը վերջնականապես մերժված է: Արդյո՞ք այլեւս հայ ժողովուրդը իրավունք չունի հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու». հռետորական հարցադրմամբ եզրակացրեց Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը: 

Անդրադառնալով մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունները քննելու հանձնաժողովի կազմին` Զուրաբյանը առաջարկեց հետեւյալը. եթե իշխանություններն իսկապես շահագրգռված են եւ ցանկանում են, որ այդ հանձնաժողովը վայելի հասարակության վստահությունը, ապա պետք է ստեղծվելիք խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի կազմի մեկ երրորդը ձեւավորել համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնի առաջարկած գործիչներով, իսկ մեկ երրորդն էլ միջազգային փորձագետներով: Նա նաեւ նկատեց, որ Համաժողովրդական շարժումը իշխանության հանդեպ ավելի ճկուն է իր պահանջների մեջ, քան Եվրոպայի Խորհուրդը: Ըստ Զուրաբյանի` ի տարբերություն ԵԽԽՎ 1609 բանաձեւի, որով Հայաստանի իշխանությունից պահանջվում է մինչեւ ԵԽԽՎ հունիսյան նստաշրջան ազատ արձակել քաղբանտարկյալներին, քաղաքացիների համար ապահովել ցույցերի եւ երթերի ազատ իրավունքն ու ստեղծել մարտյան իրադարձությունների անկախ ուսումնասիրություն իրականացնող մարմին, Համաժողովրդական շարժումը պատրաստ է անգամ մի կետի` քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման դեպքում իշխանության հետ, հաջորդ օրն իսկ, հաջորդ րոպեին իսկ նստել բանակցության սեղանին եւ քննարկել քաղաքական ճգնաժամի հաղթահարման ուղիները: 

Շարունակելով երկխոսության թեման` Զուրաբյանն ընդգծեց, որ երկխոսությունն այն է, երբ բանակցության սեղանին են նստում իշխանության ու համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչները եւ քննարկում են իրավիճակից ելքը: Իսկ ելքը, Զուրաբյանի կարծիքով մեկն է` նախագահի եւ խորհրդարանի արտահերթ ընտրություններ: Նա արձանագրեց, որ այսօրվա խորհրդարանն ընդամենը ութ ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորով չի համապատասխանում քաղաքական առկա իրողություններին եւ քաղաքական հարաբերակցությանը, իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանն էլ չի հաղթել ընտրությունների արդյունքում, հետեւաբար` լեգիտիմ չէ: Նույնիսկ այս պարագայում, բանակցության ընթացքում, Համաժողովրդական շարժումը, ըստ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի, պատրաստ է լսել եւ քննարկել նաեւ իշխանության առաջարկները` կապված քաղաքական ճգնաժամի ելքի հետ: Դրանց թվին կարող է պատկանել նաեւ հանրային Խորհուրդը, եթե իշխանությունը դրա վերաբերյալ պաշտոնական առաջարկ ներկայացնի ընդդիմությանը եւ կատարի քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելու պահանջը: Մինչդեռ մինչեւ հիմա, ըստ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի, իշխանությունը ոչ միայն քայլ չի արել քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելու ուղղությամբ, այլ այս ընթացքում ազատ արձակելով նրանցից ութին, եւ այն էլ փոխելով ընդամենը նրանց խափանման միջոց ընտրված կալանքը, կալանավորել է տասը նոր անձանց: Այդպիսով, ներկայում 96 քաղբանտարկյալ կա. արձանագրեց Զուրաբյանը: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է այն հարցին, թե արդյոք ավելի լավ չէր լինի, եթե համաժողովրդական շարժումն ընդուներ դեռեւս հետընտրական ցույցերի ընթացքում հնչած երկխոսության առաջարկը, Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ասաց, թե այդ առաջարկը իրականում ընդամենը անհասկանալի կոչ էր, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն արել էր փետրվարի 26-ին իշխանության կազմակերպած հանրահավաքի ընթացքում: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի կարծիքով, եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը ցանկանում էր իրական երկխոսություն, ապա պետք է իր լիազոր ներկայացուցչի միջոցով կապ հաստատեր ընդդիմության հետ եւ հրավիրեր երկխոսության սեղանի շուրջ: Եթե այդպես լիներ, ապա ընդդիմությունը, ըստ նրա, կընդուներ փետրվարին արված երկխոսության առաջարկը, առավել եւս, որ այն ժամանակ դեռ չկար մարտյան ողբերգություն եւ քաղբանտարկյալների խնդիր: Իսկ հանրահավաքին հնչած երկխոսության կոչն ընդամենը իմիտացիա է, նկատեց Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը` իմիտացիա համարելով նաեւ երկխոսության մասին իշխանության ներկայումս հնչող կոչերը: 



Գոհար Վեզիրյան

----------


## Kuk

*ԴԵՄՔԸ ՓՐԿԵԼՈՒ ՎԵՐՋԻՆ ՇԱՆՍԸ*
Ռադ եղեք, խնդրեմ


*Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենալու Երեւանում հունիսի 20-ին: Այս հարցի պատասխանը ստանալու համար նախ պետք է հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում այսօր, եւ ինչո՞վ են զբաղված իշխանությունները:* 

Եվրախորհրդի հետ իշխանությունների «երկխոսությունը» չի ստացվում: Ավելի ճիշտ, ռեժիմն ի սկզբանե արտաքին աշխարհի հետ երկխոսության մտադրություն չի էլ ունեցել: Միակ նպատակը եղել է արտաքին աշխարհին խաբելը: Իբր` բանտարկյալներին կամաց-կամաց ազատ ենք արձակում, հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքը կամաց-կամաց տեսքի ենք բերում եւ այլն: Սա, իհարկե, բացահայտ սուտ է, որովհետեւ դատարանների դահլիճներում եւ Ազատության հրապարակի մերձակայքում ռեժիմի ամենօրյա այլանդակությունները շարունակվում են նույն տեմպերով: Բայց մեզ, անկեղծ ասած, ռեժիմի եւ արտաքին աշխարհի «երկխոսության» ընթացքը քիչ է հետաքրքրում: Եթե կարող են, թող խաբեն: 

Ռեժիմի եւ ընդդիմության միջեւ երկխոսությունը նույնպես չի կայանում: Իշխանությունները պարզապես ընդդիմության ղեկավարներից մի քանիսին պատանդ են վերցրել ու հիմա փորձում են ճնշումների կամ կաշառքի (զանազան պաշտոններ խոստանալու) միջոցով երկխոսության իմիտացիա ստեղծել: Բնականաբար, անիմաստ զբաղմունք է: Այնպես որ, ռեժիմին միայն մի ելք է մնում` «բացատրվել» ժողովրդի հետ: Օրինակ, փորձել բացատրել, թե ով եւ ինչու է հրամայել կրակել ժողովրդի վրա, կրակողներից մի քանիսին հրապարակավ պատժել եւ այլն: Բայց ռեժիմն այս երկխոսությունից էլ է խուսափում: «Բացահայտվելու» փոխարեն առայժմ միայն սպառնալիքներ են հնչում. «Լավ ենք արել` կրակել ենք, մի անգամ էլ անեք, էլի կկրակենք, դուք հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ գտնվող զինված թմրամոլներ եք», եւ այդպես շարունակ: 

Փաստորեն, ռեժիմն այսօր ոչ արտաքին աշխարհի հետ է երկխոսության մեջ, ոչ ընդդիմության, ոչ ժողովրդի: Լավ, բա ինչո՞վ են զբաղված: Առանձնապես ոչնչով. իրենք իրենց մեջ խոսում են, իրենց հեռուստաալիքներով ցուցադրում են դա, իրար մեջ տալիս-առնում են, իրար հետ բանավիճում են եւ այլն: Ու որպեսզի պարապ չմնան, մեկ-մեկ ոստիկանապետ կամ նախարար-բան են փոխում, հասարակական պալատից-բանից են խոսում… Մի խոսքով` սպասում են, տեսնեն «սրա վերջն ինչ է լինելու»: 

Իսկ հունիսի 20-ն արդյո՞ք ինչ-որ բան փոխելու է: Ավելի ճիշտ` արդյո՞ք այդ օրը իրավիճակի մեջ հստակություն է մտցվելու: Անկասկած: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ղեկավարած համաժողովրդական շարժումն այդ օրը այսպես թե այնպես Ազատության հրապարակում հուժկու հանրահավաք է անցկացնելու, անկախ նրանից` իշխանությունները «կարտոնե՞ն» դա, թե ոչ: Փաստորեն, համաժողովրդական շարժումը ռեժիմին ընտրության հնարավորություն է տվել. առաջարկել է «տեղը տեղին» արտոնել հանրահավաքը, ապահովել անվտանգությունը եւ այլն: Պարզ ասած, Սերժ Սարգսյանին հերթական անգամ «դեմքը փրկելու» շանս է տրված, հետեւաբար, հունիսի 20-ի վերաբերյալ կարեւորագույն որոշումը հենց նա պիտի ընդունի: Նա պիտի որոշի` հեռանալու է քաղաքակիրթ ճանապարհո՞վ, թե՞ համաժողովրդական ընդվզման արդյունքում: 

Ի դեպ, դատելով որոշ «նախանշաններից», իշխանություններն արտոնելու են այդ հանրահավաքը: Այդ մասին են վկայում հասարակությանն ահաբեկելու եւ «քարոզչական տեռորի» արագացված տեմպերը: Ըստ երեւույթին ռեժիմն այնուամենայնիվ «նախնական որոշում» է ընդունել հանրահավաքն արտոնելու մասին, ու հիմա պիտի ամեն ինչ անի, որպեսզի այդ հանրահավաքին հնարավորինս քիչ մարդ մասնակցի: Ձեռագիրը նույնն է. վախեցնել ակտիվիստներին, տարբեր «հաճախորդ» քաղաքական գործիչների միջոցով լուրեր տարածել «հնարավոր սադրանքների» մասին, եւ այդպես շարունակ: Թեեւ չի բացառվում նաեւ, որ ռեժիմը նախ տպավորություն կստեղծի, թե մտադիր է արտոնել հանրահավաքը, հետո (վերջին պահին) «հավաստի տեղեկություններ կստանա», որ սադրանքներ են նախապատրաստում (պրոբլեմ չկա` սադրանք կազմակերպողներն էլ են իրենք, «հավաստի տեղեկություններ ստացողներն» էլ), ու կարգելի հանրահավաքը: Ինչը, բնականաբար, միայն կմեծացնի մասնակիցների թիվը: 

Այսպես թե այնպես, ռեժիմը պիտի որոշում ընդունի: Ժողովուրդն իր որոշումն արդեն ընդունել է: 



Մարկ Նշանյան

----------


## murmushka

ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ԻՐԱԶԵԿԵԼ ԵՆ

[16:41] 09 Հունիսի, 2008

Հունիսի 20-ին Ազատության հրապարակում կայանալիք համաժողովրդական շարժման հանրահավաքի մասին իրազեկումն այսօր արդեն ներկայացվել է Երեւանի քաղաքապետարան: Այս մասին ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին հայտնեց ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը:

Իրազեկման մեջ հանրահավաքի մեկնարկային ժամը նշված է 18:00-ն: Սակայն սա դեռ նախնական ժամկետ է, քանի որ քաղաքապետանն այն 72 ժամվա ընթացքում պետք է քննարկի եւ նոր միայն տա վերջնական պատասխան: Նշենք, որ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ելույթ է ունենալու ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Վերջինս հինգ օրով Ֆրանսիայում է:

----------


## Kuk

*ՇԱՏ ՀԵՏԱՔՐՔԻՐ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔ*  :Good: 



«Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի անդամ, համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակից Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հունիսի 9-ին «Ուրբաթ» ակումբում հայտարարել է, որ եթե իշխանությունը չարտոնի հունիսի 20-ին ընդդիմության հանրահավաքի հայտը, ապա հանրահավաքը, որ կկայանա ցանկացած դեպքում, կլինի քաղաքական ավելի կոշտ շեշտադրումներով: Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը ընդգծել է, որ խոսքը քաղաքական կոշտության մասին է, քանի որ մեր իշխանությունը սիրում է բառերից կառչել:

«Որեւէ պարագայում, որեւէ քաղաքապետ եւ որեւէ ոստիկան չի կարող որոշել` ես հանրահավաք անեմ, թե ոչ: Հանրահավաք անելը իմ իրավունքն է: Եվ եթե ես եւ իմ ընկերները որոշել ենք, որ պետք է անցկացնենք հանրահավաք, հանրահավաքը անկասկած տեղի կունենա: Բայց ես հույս ունեմ, կրկնում եմ, որ իշխանություններն այնքան խոհեմ կգտնվեն, որ հանրահավաքը կարտոնեն, ի վերջո դա անհրաժեշտ է երկրին: Եթե նրանք արտոնեն հանրահավաքը, միանգամայն նոր իրավիճակ կստեղծվի եւ կհամարեն, որ իշխանությունները մեկ քայլ առաջ են անում իրական երկխոսության ճանապարհին եւ կհամարենք, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ոչ թե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի արատավոր համակարգի մենեջերն է, այլ հանրապետության նոր նախագահը: Այ, կոնկրետ քաղկալանավորների ազատ արձակել-չարձակելու, եւ հանրահավաքը արտոնել-չարտոնելու հարցերում կերեւա` իշխանություններն իսկապես բարեփոխումների ուզում են գնալ, թե ոչ», ասում է Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը:

Նա նշել է, որ հանրահավաքը լինելու է շատ հետաքրքիր, եւ այն կազմում է ընդդիմության հստակ ծրագրի մի մասը: Սուրեն Սուրենյանցի խոսքով, ընդդիմությունը պայքարելու է այնքան, քանի դեռ չի հասել իր օրակարգում նշած խնդիրների լուծմանը: 

lragir.am

----------


## Kuk

*ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆՆԵՐԸ՝ ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 20-ԻՆ*


Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` փետրվարի 19-ից հետո հրավիրած հանրահավաքները շատ ավելի մարդաշատ էին, քան մինչեւ ընտրությունները կազմակերպվածները: Ինչո՞ւ: Նախ` որովհետեւ այն այլանդակությունները, որ կատարվեցին փետրվարի 19-ին ընտրատեղամասերում, շատերին մղեցին դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ: Երկրորդ` որովհետեւ նախընտրական «եթերային ժողովրդավարությունն» ավարտվել էր, ժողովուրդը դարձյալ հայտնվել էր տեղեկատվական շրջափակման մեջ, եւ միայն Ազատության հրապարակի հարթակից կարելի էր տեղեկանալ, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել իրականում: 

Ըստ էության, մոտավորապես նույն վիճակն է նաեւ հիմա: Հասարակության նկատմամբ ինֆորմացիոն տեռորը շարունակվում է, հատուկենտ անկախ լրատվամիջոցների հնարավորությունները սահմանափակ են, իսկ հարցերը, որոնց պատասխանն ակնկալում է ժողովուրդը, բազմաթիվ են: Ընդ որում, եթե փետրվարի 19-ից հետո իշխանությունները ձգտում էին թաքցնել ընտրակեղծիքների փաստերը, հիմա թաքցնելու շատ ավելի լուրջ բան ունեն` մարտի 1-ի սպանությունները: Ու հենց սա է պատճառը, որ հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքն ամենայն հավանականությամբ շատ ավելի սենսացիոն է լինելու` առաջին հերթին զուտ ինֆորմացիոն առումով: 

Որո՞նք են այն հարցերը, որոնց պատասխանները հասարակությունն ակնկալում է ստանալ հունիսի 20-ին: Հարցերը շատ են: Օրինակ` ովքե՞ր, ե՞րբ եւ որտե՞ղ են պլանավորել մարտի 1-ի օպերացիան, ո՞վ է եղել «օպերատիվ պլանի» հեղինակը, ո՞վ է եղել կոնկրետ պատասխանատուն, ո՞ւմ հրամանով է սկսվել օպերացիան, ի՞նչ ստորաբաժանումներ են ներգրավված եղել, «դրսից» ուժեր բերվե՞լ են, թե ոչ, ո՞ր ստորաբաժանումներն են զինված եղել մարտական զենքով, եւ ո՞ր ստորաբաժանումները` միայն «դուբինկաներով», ովքե՞ր են կրակել ցուցարարների եւ «շարքային իրավապահների» վրա, ովքե՞ր են եղել ցուցարարների շարքերում ներդրված պրովոկատորները, ինչո՞վ են նրանք զբաղվել, ովքե՞ր են կազմակերպել «խանութների թալան» օպերացիան եւ ավտոմեքենաների հրկիզումը, ովքե՞ր են եղել մարտի 2-ի առավոտյան «Հայլուրով» եւ մյուս հեռուստաալիքներով ցուցադրվող կադրերի ռեժիսորներն ու օպերատորները, ովքե՞ր են ապահովել դեկորացիաները, ի՞նչ ճնշումների են ենթարկվել զոհերի հարազատները, եւ այսպես շարունակ: Լրատվամիջոցներն, իհարկե, պարբերաբար անդրադարձել են (կամ փորձել են անդրադառնալ) այս խնդիրներին, բայց Համաժողովրդական շարժման շտաբը, վստահաբար, ավելի համակարգված է աշխատել եւ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ ասելիք կունենա: Այս հարցերի պատասխաններն, ի դեպ, կհետաքրքրեն նաեւ հանրահավաքի անվտանգությունն ապահովող հարյուրավոր ոստիկաններին, որովհետեւ նրանցից շատերն, անկասկած, մասնակցել են մարտի 1-ի օպերացիային ու մինչեւ հիմա այդպես էլ չեն հասկացել, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել իրականում ու իրենք ինչին են մասնակցել: 

Հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը, մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից բացի, ըստ երեւույթին կտա եւս մի կարեւորագույն հարցի պատասխանը. ի՞նչ անել: Խնդիրն, ի դեպ, միայն ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարի հետագա քայլերը չեն: Խնդիրը նախ եւ առաջ Հայաստանի ընդհանուր վիճակն է` ե՛ւ սպասվող սոցիալական ցնցումները, ե՛ւ արտաքին քաղաքական անելանելի դրությունը: Սերժ Սարգսյանի ռեժիմն անցած ամիսներին ցույց տվեց, որ բացարձակապես թքած ունի այդ ամենի վրա, եւ երեք ամիս շարունակ զբաղված է բացառապես ունեցվածքի վերաբաշխմամբ եւ սրան-նրան աշխատանքի տեղավորելով: Հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը պիտի ապացուցի, որ Հայաստանում այնուամենայնիվ կա իշխանություն, որին այս հարցերը մտահոգում են, որն ի վիճակի է լուծել այս խնդիրները, եւ այդ ուժը Համաժողովրդական շարժումն է: Պարզ ասած, հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքի նպատակը նաեւ այս անտերությանը վերջ տալն է: 

Ամեն դեպքում, վստահաբար կարելի է պնդել, որ հունիսի 20-ից հետո իրավիճակը Հայաստանում կտրուկ փոխվելու է: Եվ փոփոխության հեղինակը ժողովուրդն է լինելու: 

ՉԻ

----------


## Kuk

Հանրահավաքը մերժվեց…

----------


## Ahik

Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանն այսօր չի արտոնել հունիսի 20-ի ընդդիմության հանրահավաքը Ազատության հրապարակում: Ինչպես ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին հայտնեցին Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանից. ՚ ՀՀ քաղաքացի Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հունիսի 9-ին Երեւանի քաղաքապետարան է ներկայացրել իրազեկում 2008թ. հունիսի 20-ին զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառում անցկացնելու մասին, որը, ըստ իրազեկման, մեկնարկելու է Ազատության հրապարակում՝ հանրահավաքով եւ ընդմիջվելու է երթով մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնական փողոցներով:

Իրազեկումը քննարկվել է Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանում կազմակերպչի ներկայացուցիչների մասնակցությամբ։ Քննարկման արդյունքում ընդունվել է որոշում զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառումը Ազատության հրապարակում եւ երթը մերժելու մասինՙ։ 

Ըստ քաղաքապետարանի` ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի ն տրամադրված հաղորդագրության` ՚առաջարկվել է վերոհիշյալ միջոցառումն անցկացնել իրազեկման մեջ նշված օրը եւ ժամին ՚Հրազդանՙ մարզադաշտի հարեւանությամբ գտնվող հրապարակումՙ։ 

Իսկ ընդդիմությունը պատրաստվում է վաղը կրկին հայտ ներկայացնել հանրահավաք անցկացնելու համար եւ բողոքարկելու է է քաղաքապետարանի այսօրվա որոշումը դատարանում:

http://www.a1plus.am

----------


## Kuk

Էսօր «Ազատություն»-ով ասեց, որ քաղաքապետարանը մերժել է՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ այդ օրը նույն ժամին նույն տեղում ինչ որ միջոցառում է նախատեսված, սակայն այդ մասին ոչ ոք չգիտի, այնպես որ տվյալ դեպքում այդ պատճառաբանությունն անտեղի է և չի կարող մերժման պատճառ հանդիսանալ: 
Ինչ էլ անեն, միևնույնն է՝ համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնը հայտարարել է, որ հանրահավաքը տեղի է ունենալու անկախ քաղաքապետարանի որոշումից: Դե պարզ ա, որ հանրահավաքի արտոնելու կամ չարտոնելու որոշումը քաղաքապետարանի որոշմանը չի թողնված, դա որոշվում է իշխանության ամենաբարձր օղակներում:

----------


## Ahik

Ա1+ի սայթում դրվել է 20.41
Բայց էս լուրջ ընդհարման պատճառ կարողա լինի, լավ չի :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

Ազատ շնչելու առիթը Ազատության հրապարակում Ազատականների հետ մեկ բռունցք դարձած...
մի խոսքով..կհանդիպենք :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ա1+ի սայթում դրվել է 20.41
> Բայց էս լուրջ ընդհարման պատճառ կարողա լինի, լավ չի


Լուրջ ընդհարում, կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում լինելու է և դա կախված չի հանրահավաքի արտոնված լինել կամ չլինելու հետ:

Հ.Գ. Հեղափոխության հոտ ա գալիս :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Էսօր «Ազատություն»-ով ասեց, որ քաղաքապետարանը մերժել է՝


Իսկ ինչ որ մեկը սպասում էր որ "ադաբրիատ" անի՞  :LOL: 
…
Բայց էսքան էլ անտաղադների հավաքածու՞  :Think: 
Իսկական են գելի պատմությունն ա, որ գլխին /եվրոպացիք  :LOL: / ավետարան են կարդում, թե մեղք ա, միս չեն ուտի, դարը փոխվել ա, հիմա լիքը ուրիշ տեսակի կեր կա, արի յոլա գնա…  իսկ ինքը լոզերը թափլով ասում ա , պրծեք էլի, ախպոր պես... Գառները սարը հելան  :LOL: 
 :Bad:

----------


## Ahik

> Իսկ ինչ որ մեկը սպասում էր որ "ադաբրիատ" անի՞ 
> …
> Բայց էսքան էլ անտաղադների հավաքածու՞ 
> Իսկական են գելի պատմությունն ա, որ գլխին /եվրոպացիք / ավետարան են կարդում, թե մեղք ա, միս չեն ուտի, դարը փոխվել ա, հիմա լիքը ուրիշ տեսակի կեր կա, արի յոլա գնա…  իսկ ինքը լոզերը թափլով ասում ա , պրծեք էլի, ախպոր պես... Գառները սարը հելան


Ինչ գիտես որ եվրոպացիներին էտ ձեռք չի տալիս, դրանով ՍՍ-ին պահում են կանտռոլի տակ :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ գիտես որ եվրոպացիներին էտ ձեռք չի տալիս, դրանով ՍՍ-ին պահում են կանտռոլի տակ


Պա՛հ, էլ թեմա չկար սս-ին կանտրոլի տակ պահելու, էս մեկի հույսով են մնացե՞լ:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչ գիտես որ եվրոպացիներին էտ ձեռք չի տալիս, դրանով ՍՍ-ին պահում են կանտռոլի տակ


Ես են գիտեմ որ եվրոպացիք լրիվ մոռացել են թե հայերը ովքեր են: Միայն թե նրանց մեջ  մի քանի հոգի կան որ հենց սովածանում են ու ուզում են չալաղաջ ուտեն, Պռոշյան են թռնում գալիս: 
…
Իսկ դու հավատում ես, որ եվրոպա կոչված միացյալությունը եթե ուզեր, Հայստանը ուրիշ ձև չէր կարա՞ կանտրոլի տակ պահեր՞՞՞՞

----------


## Արշակ

Ընդ որում, հանրահավաքը մերժելու պատրվակ գտնելու համար ամենաանբարո բանն են արել. ասում են Ազատության հրապարակում իբր ինչ–որ մանկական միջոցառում է լինելու էդ ժամանակ։
Մարտի մեկին ծառայող ջահել զինվորներին էին դեմ տվել, հիմա էլ ուզում են բանից բեխաբար երեխեքին մեջտեղ գցե՞լ։ :Sad:  
Մարտի մեկը շարունակվում է…

----------


## Ambrosine

Այ մարդ, ինչ եք ընկել այս ու այն կողմ?
*Հանրահավաքը կայանալու է* :Hands Up:

----------


## Ahik

> Ես են գիտեմ որ եվրոպացիք լրիվ մոռացել են թե հայերը ովքեր են: Միայն թե նրանց մեջ  մի քանի հոգի կան որ հենց սովածանում են ու ուզում են չալաղաջ ուտեն, Պռոշյան են թռնում գալիս: 
> …
> Իսկ դու հավատում ես, որ եվրոպա կոչված միացյալությունը եթե ուզեր, Հայստանը ուրիշ ձև չէր կարա՞ կանտրոլի տակ պահեր՞՞՞՞


ուզում եմ ասեմ եվրոպացիների վրա շատ մի հույս դրեք, իրանք էլ իրանց շահերի համար կարող են դավաճանել

----------


## Norton

Ասում են էսօր կարուսելներ են սկսկել տեղադրել հրապարակում ուարջանների շրջակայքը քանդել էդ ճիշտա՞

----------


## Ahik

> Ընդ որում, հանրահավաքը մերժելու պատրվակ գտնելու համար ամենաանբարո բանն են արել. ասում են Ազատության հրապարակում իբր ինչ–որ մանկական միջոցառում է լինելու էդ ժամանակ։
> Մարտի մեկին ծառայող ջահել զինվորներին էին դեմ տվել, հիմա էլ ուզում են բանից բեխաբար երեխեքին մեջտեղ գցե՞լ։ 
> Մարտի մեկը շարունակվում է…


Ժամը 24.00-ին այնտեղով էի անցնում իսկապես երեխաների կառուսելներ կային :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

> Մարտի մեկը շարունակվում է…


 :Yes: 
Ըհը… :Yes: 
Սա պետք է լավ հասկանալ ու ըստ դրա շարժվել: 
Լիքը մարդկանց նոր-նոր բաներ է տրվել, կամ էլ խոսք է տրվել տալ մոտ ապագայում:
…
Ատամներով պահելու են իրենց հասած  կերակրատաշտը
 :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> ուզում եմ ասեմ եվրոպացիների վրա շատ մի հույս դրեք, իրանք էլ իրանց շահերի համար կարող են դավաճանել


Իսկ ես ասում եմ որ նրանք արդեն մոռացել են էլ մեր մասին  :Smile: 
Ինչ հույս,  ինչ բան:

----------


## Ambrosine

Էն կարգի վատ վիճակում են, որ կառչում են մանուկներից :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ասում են էսօր կարուսելներ են սկսկել տեղադրել հրապարակում ուարջանների շրջակայքը քանդել էդ ճիշտա՞


Տեսան շներից օգուտ չկա, երեխաներին են դեմ տալիս, կարծես երեխաները մեր երեխաները չեն: Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ ասում  :Bad:  Մարդուց են մարդավայել պահվածք պահանջում... *Հաղթելո՛ւ ենք*

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Ի՞նչ քաղաքապետարան, է՞ն որ մարտի մեկին վախից դռները փակել էր.................... թքած ունեմ դրա ու դրա արտոնելների վրա, ես մեկա գնալու եմ..................

----------


## Նարե

> Ի՞նչ քաղաքապետարան, է՞ն որ մարտի մեկին վախից դռները փակել էր.................... թքած ունեմ դրա ու դրա արտոնելների վրա, ես մեկա գնալու եմ..................


ինչպես ասում են, խոսքերն ավելորդ են + մեկ ամբողջ ընտանիք :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

հիմա ինչա պարզվել, որտեղա լինելու հանրահավաքը եթե Օպերա չթողեն?

----------


## Ambrosine

> հիմա ինչա պարզվել, որտեղա լինելու հանրահավաքը եթե Օպերա չթողեն?


առաջարկում էին Հրազդան մարզադաշտի մոտ կամ Մատենադարանի: Բայց մի հատ բայց կա... էդ դեպքում շատ հեշտ կլինի օղակել մարդկանց, մարդիկ էլ չեն կարող նստացույց անել /փողոցի մեջտեղ ինչ նստացույց?/: Մի խոսքով էս ամենի նպատակը վերադարձն է ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ հրապարակ :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

Ինչ որայա Օպերայում ճիշտ չի լինի որ կազմակերպվի, ախր այդ օրը հարյուրավոր երեխաներ են այնտեղ լինելու :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ որայա Օպերայում ճիշտ չի լինի որ կազմակերպվի, ախր այդ օրը հարյուրավոր երեխաներ են այնտեղ լինելու


դե էդ հարյուրավոր երեխաների ծնողները թող իրենց երեխաներին հեռու պահեն օպերայի տարածքից

----------


## Norton

> Ինչ որայա Օպերայում ճիշտ չի լինի որ կազմակերպվի, ախր այդ օրը հարյուրավոր երեխաներ են այնտեղ լինելու


Դե ոչ մի ծնող իրա երեխային հրապարակ չի թողի էդ օրը, հետո մի տեղ կարդացի , որ Բիբի սիով ու ովրոնյւոզով ուղղիղ եթեր ցույց են տալու, բայց համոզված չեմ , բացի դրանից էլ ամեն անգամ նույն տրյուկը չի կարա գործի , իշխանույունները լավ հասկանում են, որ եթե մարդկանց համբերույան բաժակը լցվի իրանց ոչ մի սնայպերիստ, կամ միլիցա չի կանգնացնի:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ինչ որայա Օպերայում ճիշտ չի լինի որ կազմակերպվի, ախր այդ օրը հարյուրավոր երեխաներ են այնտեղ լինելու


Երեխաների միջոցառումը անկազմակերպ ինչ-որ մի բան է, նույնիսկ քաղաքապետարանին թույլտվության դիմում չեն արել:
Համենայնդեպս, նույնիսկ եթե իրական միջոցառում է, թող միջոցառումի կազմակերպիչները մտածեն երեխաների մասին ու փոխեն նրանց ուրախության օրը:
Բնականաբար վտանգը իշխանության օրինապահներից կարող է գալ: Հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները ի տարբերություն այն ցրողների՝ մարդ արարած են:

----------


## Ahik

> Երեխաների միջոցառումը անկազմակերպ ինչ-որ մի բան է, նույնիսկ քաղաքապետարանին թույլտվության դիմում չեն արել:
> Համենայնդեպս, նույնիսկ եթե իրական միջոցառում է, թող միջոցառումի կազմակերպիչները մտածեն երեխաների մասին ու փոխեն նրանց ուրախության օրը:
> Բնականաբար վտանգը իշխանության օրինապահներից կարող է գալ: Հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները ի տարբերություն այն ցրողների՝ մարդ արարած են:


Հարցը նրանում չի որ դա ճիշտա թե սխալ կամ ովա մեղավորը լինելու, հարցը նրանումն է, որ երեխաներ են լինելու այնտեղ :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարցը նրանում չի որ դա ճիշտա թե սխալ կամ ովա մեղավորը լինելու, հարցը նրանումն է, որ երեխաներ են լինելու այնտեղ


բայց մեր վրա ինչի ես ջղայնանում? Մենք ենք էդ երեխեքին տանում օպերա?

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ որայա Օպերայում ճիշտ չի լինի որ կազմակերպվի, ախր այդ օրը հարյուրավոր երեխաներ են այնտեղ լինելու


Հարգելի Ahik, հանրահավաքի մասին իրազեկումն ավելի շուտ է եղել, քան այդ միջոցառումը… Ասեմ ավելին՝ այդ միջոցառումը կազմակերպել են հենց հանրահավաքի մերժումն արդարացնելու համար: Սա առայժմ կարծիքս էր, հետագայում հնարավոր է՝ պարզվի, որ իրականությունն է: Եվ հետո՝ լավ կլիներ, եթե տեղեկացված լինեինք, թե դա ի՞նչ միջոցառում է :Think:  Ե՞րբ են այդպիսի՝ առանց առիթ միջոցառում կազմակերպել, որ հիմա որոշեցին կազմակերպել: Այն էլ՝ առանց հայլուրիկի հայտարարությունների: թե՞ որոշել էին սյուրպրիզ անել: Կարող են այդ օրը հանգիստ խղճով նստել տունը և սպասեն. էդ սյուրպրիզը ժողովուրդը կանի իրանց համար: Թե՞ երկրի բոլոր հարցերը լուծված են, իրանք էլ պարապությունից բարեգործությամբ են զբաղվում. որոշել են ժողովրդին զվարճացնել: Իզուր են ժողովրդին զվարճացնելու համար գումարներ վատնում՝ միջոցառումներ կազմակերպելով. առանց դրա էլ ժողովուրդը լաաավ զվարճանում ա իրանց կազմակերպած դատավարական շոուներին հետևելով…
Նենց որ, էդ երեխեքի ծնողները լավ կանեն, որ իրենց երեխաներին այդ օրը զրկեն Ազատության Հրապարակում զբոսնելու հաճույքից, կամ էլ՝ իրենք գան, «զբոսնեն», հետո գնան երեխեքին պատմեն:

----------


## Ahik

> բայց մեր վրա ինչի ես ջղայնանում? Մենք ենք էդ երեխեքին տանում օպերա?


Բա ինչ անեմ ասում եք մեկա գնալու եք, մեկա միտինգ եք անելու :Angry2: 
Այնտեղ միտինգ անելու համեր ստիպված պիտի հրապարակն ազատեք կառուսելներից, իսկ դա հաստատ վայրենավարիյա արվելու կարաս չկասկածես, ու այդտեղ միլիցեքը գալու են ու էլի............ :Sad: 
Ամենակարևորը երեխաներն են, որց թիվը այդ օրը շատ-շատա լինելու մեղկ չեն նրանք :Sad: 
Կարողա հանկարծ Հանրապետության կամ Շահումյանի հրապարակում կազմակերպեցիք ես էլ բան ասեցի :Wink:  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Թող կայանա, թող մի ուրիշ տեղ կայանա հարց չկա :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա ինչ անեմ ասում եք մեկա գնալու եք, մեկա միտինգ եք անելու
> Այնտեղ միտինգ անելու համեր ստիպված պիտի հրապարակն ազատեք կառուսելներից, իսկ դա հաստատ վայրենավարիյա արվելու կարաս չկասկածես, ու այդտեղ միլիցեքը գալու են ու էլի............
> Ամենակարևորը երեխաներն են, որց թիվը այդ օրը շատ-շատա լինելու մեղկ չեն նրանք
> Կարողա հանկարծ Հանրապետության կամ Շահումյանի հրապարակում կազմակերպեցիք ես էլ բան ասեցի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Թող կայանա, թող մի ուրիշ տեղ կայանա հարց չկա


երեխեքն էլ ժողովրդի հետ են միտինգ անելու, դրանում էլ դու չկասկածես :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Բա ինչ անեմ ասում եք մեկա գնալու եք, մեկա միտինգ եք անելու
> Այնտեղ միտինգ անելու համեր ստիպված պիտի հրապարակն ազատեք կառուսելներից, իսկ դա հաստատ վայրենավարիյա արվելու կարաս չկասկածես, ու այդտեղ միլիցեքը գալու են ու էլի............
> Ամենակարևորը երեխաներն են, որց թիվը այդ օրը շատ-շատա լինելու մեղկ չեն նրանք
> Կարողա հանկարծ Հանրապետության կամ Շահումյանի հրապարակում կազմակերպեցիք ես էլ բան ասեցի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Թող կայանա, թող մի ուրիշ տեղ կայանա հարց չկա


Դու կարդում ե՞ս ընդհանրապես գրառումները, թե՞ մենակ կատարում ես:




> Հարգելի Ahik, հանրահավաքի մասին իրազեկումն ավելի շուտ է եղել, քան այդ միջոցառումը… Ասեմ ավելին՝ այդ միջոցառումը կազմակերպել են հենց հանրահավաքի մերժումն արդարացնելու համար: Սա առայժմ կարծիքս էր, հետագայում հնարավոր է՝ պարզվի, որ իրականությունն է: Եվ հետո՝ լավ կլիներ, եթե տեղեկացված լինեինք, թե դա ի՞նչ միջոցառում է Ե՞րբ են այդպիսի՝ առանց առիթ միջոցառում կազմակերպել, որ հիմա որոշեցին կազմակերպել: Այն էլ՝ առանց հայլուրիկի հայտարարությունների: թե՞ որոշել էին սյուրպրիզ անել: Կարող են այդ օրը հանգիստ խղճով նստել տունը և սպասեն. էդ սյուրպրիզը ժողովուրդը կանի իրանց համար: Թե՞ երկրի բոլոր հարցերը լուծված են, իրանք էլ պարապությունից բարեգործությամբ են զբաղվում. որոշել են ժողովրդին զվարճացնել: Իզուր են ժողովրդին զվարճացնելու համար գումարներ վատնում՝ միջոցառումներ կազմակերպելով. առանց դրա էլ ժողովուրդը լաաավ զվարճանում ա իրանց կազմակերպած դատավարական շոուներին հետևելով…
> Նենց որ, էդ երեխեքի ծնողները լավ կանեն, որ իրենց երեխաներին այդ օրը զրկեն Ազատության Հրապարակում զբոսնելու հաճույքից, կամ էլ՝ իրենք գան, «զբոսնեն», հետո գնան երեխեքին պատմեն:


Հարգելիս, հանրահավաքն ավելի շուտ է նախատեսվել, թող այդ մանկական միջոցառումը կազմակերպողները մտածեին այդ մասին և կա՛մ իրենց *մանկական բաները* ուրիշ տեղ կազմակերպեին, կա՛մ, ուրիշ օր կազմակերպեին:

----------


## Kuk

*ՎԱԽԿՈՏՆԵՐԸ*  :LOL: 

Արդեն մի քանի օր է ինչ-որ մարդիկ փակ համարներից զանգահարում են ընդդիմադիր ակտիվիստներին եւ սպառնալիքներ հնչեցնում` կապված հունիսի 20-ին Ազատության հրապարակում կայանալիք հանրահավաքի հետ: «Հունիսի 20-ին քեզ խելոք կպահես, թե չէ կպատժենք». այսպիսի կարճ նախադասությամբ իրենց ասելիքը շարադրում են վախկոտ «անհայտները»: Մարդկանց մեջ վախ արթնացնելու այս բջջային ակցիան հակառակ էֆեկտն է տալիս. այդպիսի հեռախոսազանգերից հետո մարդիկ մի կուշտ ծիծաղում են, ապա հասկանում, թե որքան են իշխանությունները վախեցած հունիսի 20-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքից: 

*«*ՉԻ*»*

----------


## Artgeo

*«80 ՏՈԿՈՍՈՎ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՐՑԸ ԼՈՒԾՎԱԾ Է»*


Ընդդիմության լիդերները հեղափոխության, խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի եւ հանրային պալատի մասին

*Ըստ որոշ լուրերի, իշխանությունները մեծահոգաբար թույլատրելու են ընդդիմության՝ հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը: Սակայն ոչ թե Ազատության հրապարակում, այլ Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում:* Պատասխանելով «Առավոտի» հարցին՝ ինչո՞ւ է իշխանությունը արգելում ժողովրդի մուտքը հատկապես Ազատության հրապարակ, Շուշիի առանձնակի գումարտակի հրամանատար Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը երեկ կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսում ասաց. «Ողջունում եմ, որ թույլատրելու են, մի սրացում պակաս կլինի, որովհետեւ ցանկացած պարագայում հանրահավաքը կայանալու է, ես էլ մասնակցելու եմ: *Իսկ ինչո՞ւ՝ ոչ Ազատության հրապարակ... էստեղից երեւում է իրենց փոքրոգությունը: Այս մարդիկ հիվանդ են: Երեւի ենթադրում են, որ եթե Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունենա այդ հանրահավաքը, իրենք կործանված են, որովհետեւ այդ հրապարակը մեր ժողովրդի համար դարձել էր ազատության մի մեծ տուն»*: Իսկ ի՞նչ հույսեր է կապում Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը ամսի 20-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքի հետ. հնարավո՞ր է, որ այդ օրը շրջադարձային դառնա Հայաստանի կյանքում. «Հերթական վճռորոշ քայլերից մեկն է, եւ ավելի շատ քաղաքական հարցեր են լուծվելու այդ օրը՝ շնորհիվ մեր ժողովրդի ներկայության: *Ինչքան շատ այնտեղ ներկա լինենք, այդքան լուրջ քաղաքական խնդիրներ, որոնք այսօր չէի ասի, որ ի նպաստ ժողովրդի են, բայց տարբեր միջազգային եւ ոչ միջազգային ատյաններ արդեն տատանվում են, այնպես որ՝ վճռորոշ է լինելու: Օգտվելով առիթից՝ կոչ եմ անում ժողովրդին՝ այդ օրը հնարավորինս ներկայություն ապահովեն»:* Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը միանգամայն վստահ է, որ այս իշխանությանն այդ կերպ հնարավոր է հեռացնել: Ավելին, նրա համոզմամբ՝ «80 տոկոսով իշխանության հարցը լուծված է: *Ամեն մի հայ պետք է գիտակցի, որ իր ներկայությունը հավաքներին մեծ ներդրում է, եւ դա է որոշիչը: Սրանք սպառված են»:* *Բանախոսը կասկած չունի, որ եթե մարտի 1-ին ընդդիմության ղեկավարը ժողովրդին կոչ աներ ժողովրդական ալիք բարձրացնել եւ «սրբել-տանել» այս իշխանությանը, այսօր Հայաստանում միանգամայն այլ իրավիճակ կլիներ: Սակայն, նրա կարծիքով, այդ դեպքում «թանկ գին էինք վճարելու՝ 10-ի փոխարեն 110 զոհ էինք ունենալու»:*

Իսկ քաղբանտարկյալներ «Սասունի, Մյասնիկի եւ Հակոբի հետ կապված՝ իշխանությունների մոտ առանձնակի դաժանություն կա. ո՜նց դուք մեզ դավաճանեցիք: Ճիշտ ուղուն կանգնելը իշխանության համար դավաճանություն է: Սասունները ինչ-որ ժամանակ լինելով իշխանամետ շրջանակում՝ սերժիկները կարծել են, որ նրանց արդեն սեփականաշնորհել են: Այդ օրը, որ իմացան այդպես չէ՝ կատաղեցին: Այս մարդիկ ոչ թե տրամաբանությամբ եւ խելքով են երկիրը ղեկավարում, այլ մոլուցքով, թույնով, վրեժխնդրությամբ»,- ասում է Ժ. Սեֆիլյանը: Ի վերջո՝ «Հանուն մեր պետականության՝ բոլոր հանցագործները պետք է պատասխան տան օրենքի առջեւ: Սկսած պատվիրատուներից, վերջացրած կատարողներով»,- ասում է բանախոսը՝ հավելելով, որ սա անձնական վրեժխնդրություն չէ, այլ այն ճշմարիտ ուղին, որով պետք է անցնենք հայոց պետականությունը կայացնելիս:

Այս մոտեցումը կիսում է նաեւ ՀԺԿ առաջնորդ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը: Երեկ մամուլի ասուլիսում նա հայտարարեց. «Պետք է կյանքի կոչել Սահմանադրության 2-րդ հոդվածը, համաձայն որի՝ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին»: Նա գտնում է, որ նոր ընտրությունների անցկացման ժամկետների հարցը կարող է դառնալ իշխանությունների հետ «բանակցության թեմա»: Պատասխանելով խորհրդարանում մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունները հետաքննելու նպատակով ստեղծվող ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովում իր ղեկավարած կուսակցության հնարավոր մասնակցությանը վերաբերող հարցին՝ նա ասաց. «Ցավոք, այսօր Ազգային ժողովը վստահություն չի ներշնչում, եւ ԱԺ հանձնաժողովն էլ, համապատասխանաբար, վստահություն չի ներշնչում: Մեզ պետք է, որպեսզի այդ հանձնաժողովը վստահություն ներշնչի: Դրա համար էլ գտնում ենք, որ ճիշտ կլինի, որպեսզի ընդգրկվեն հավասարապես իշխանությունից եւ ընդդիմությունից՝ թե՛ խորհրդարանական եւ թե՛ արտախորհրդարանական»:

Երեկ Հայաստանը սահմանադրական ուղու բերելու անհրաժեշտության մասին խոսել է ընդդիմադիր մեկ այլ ներկայացուցիչ՝ ԱԻՄ նախագահ Պարույր Հայրիկյանը. «Իմ նախնական կարծիքը հանրային խորհրդի վերաբերյալ եղել է ժխտողական, որովհետեւ հանրային խորհուրդ կամ հասարակական պալատ Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված չէ: Ես գիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում ժողովրդավարական պետություն: Եթե պետությունդ ժողովրդավարական է, պառլամենտը ներկայացուցչական կառույց՝ ներկայացնում է ժողովրդի բոլոր շերտերի մտահոգությունները, տեսակետները: Այս գաղափարի ասպարեզ գալը նշանակում է, որ հասարակության տարբեր շերտեր գիտակցում են, որ մեզ մոտ ինչ-որ բան թերի է»: Մինչդեռ Հայրիկյանը մասնակցել էր այդ առիթով նախագահական նստավայրում կայացած հավաքին, ինչն էլ նման բացատրություն ունեցավ՝ ԱԻՄ կանոնադրությունը պահանջում է մասնակցել այն նախաձեռնություններին, որոնք կարող են նպաստել Հայաստանի բարեկեցությանը եւ ժողովրդավարական զարգացմանը, մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության հարցում նոր ձեռքբերումներին: Բայց բանախոսը համոզված է, որ այդ նախաձեռնությունը նման արդյունք չի ունենա. «Եթե այդպիսի կառույց ստեղծվի, այդ կառույցը որեւէ էական դեր ունենալ չի կարող մեր հասարակական, հատկապես՝ քաղաքական, այսինքն՝ պետութենական կյանքում»,- ասում է նա: Ի հեճուկս հայտարարությունների, որ սույն կառույցում ներգրավված են լինելու մտավորականներ, ԱԻՄ նախագահը նշել է. «Ես ճիգեր եմ գործադրում՝ հիշելու մի մտավորականի, որ եղել է մեր ազգային բարձր արժեքներ դարձած գաղափարների հիմքում՝ անկախություն, ժողովրդավարություն»: Այս համատեքստում Պարույր Հայրիկյանը կարծում է, որ հանրային պալատը դառնալու է հերթական «գրողների միությունը»:

ՆԵԼԼԻ ԳՐԻԳՈՐՅԱՆ

----------


## Norton

*Սերժ Սարգսյանը հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքի հետ կապված տագնապելու բան չի տեսնում
*
20:29 • 13.06.08


«Ես հայտարարել եմ և մեկ անգամ եւս ասում եմ, որ պաշտպանելու եմ մեր քաղաքացիների բողոքի իրավունքը, սակայն դա չի ենթադրում ամենաթողության իրավունք։ Մեր երկրում հանրահավաքներ եղել են ու, համոզված եմ, լինելու են, դա ժողովրդավարության բաղկացուցիչ մասն է։ Ցանկացած երկրում տեղի են ունենում բողոքի ակցիաներ, դրանց մասնակցում են հարյուրավոր, հազարավոր, տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդիկ։ Ոստիկանության խնդիրն այդ միջոցառումներում հասարակական կարգի պահպանությունն է։ Այսինքն, դուք պետք է անեք այնպես, որ ամեն ինչ ընթանա օրենքի շրջանակներում։ Սա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է որևէ բան չձեռնարկեք, եթե մարդիկ խախտում են օրենքը։ Եթե զանգվածային միջոցառումը դուրս է գալիս օրենքի շրջանակներից, դուք արդեն հստակ պատասխանատվություն եք կրում։ Որևէ մեկը չպիտի կարողանա ժողովրդավարության անվան տակ քողարկել իր օրինազանցություններն ու հանցավոր գործողությունները», - այսօր ոստիկանության բարձրագույն ղեկավարության հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ասել է հանրապետության նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը։

Ոստիկանության հետ ունեցած խորհրդակցությունից հետո լրագրողների հարցերին պատասխանելիս երկրի ղեկավարն ասել է, որ ինքը տեղյակ է ընդդիմության հունիսի 20-ին նախանշած հանրահավաքի մասին և որևէ արտառոց երևույթ այդտեղ չի տեսնում։

«Քաղաքապետարանը հայտատուներին առաջարկել է մեկ այլ տեղում անցկացնել հանրահավաք, թող գնան, անցկացնեն։ Իսկ որ արդեն մի ամիս է, բոլորիս վախեցնում են, ողջ մամուլը հեղեղել են ինչ-որ այսպես գաղտնիության շղարշ կրող ակնարկներով, ինձ համար սա անհասկանալի է։ Ով ուզում է հանրահավաք անցկացնել, խնդրեմ, թող դիմեն և քաղաքապետարանն ու իրավապահ մարմինները անպայման կգնան նրանց ընդառաջ և հնարավորություն կտան հանրահավաք անցկացնելու։ Որևէ տագնապելու բան չկա, մի տագնապեք, ամեն ինչը հանգիստ է լինելու, նորմալ և լավ», - ասել է նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը։


*Tert.am*

----------


## REAL_ist

> ինչքան էլ չթողան, մեկ ա պտի օպերայում ըլնի


ստեղ պտիով հարցը չի լուծվում, միակ ձև իրավական դաշտում մնալնա որ պովդ չտրվի ձեռները երկարցնելու…

----------


## Kuk

> ախր հենց ընդդիմությունն ա տենց որոշել


Եթե չեմ սխալվում վերջերս ընդունված օրենքի համաձայն հանրահավաքը կարող է տևել 6 ժամ, և քանի որ ընդդիմությունը որոշել է պայքարել օրենքի սահմաններում, նա նախատեսում է 6 ժամը, բայց հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները կհամաձայնեն լքել հրապարակը, թե ոչ, դա, կարծում եմ՝ դժվար է կանխատեսելը…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում վերջերս ընդունված օրենքի համաձայն հանրահավաքը կարող է տևել 6 ժամ, և քանի որ ընդդիմությունը որոշել է պայքարել օրենքի սահմաններում, նա նախատեսում է 6 ժամը, բայց հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները կհամաձայնեն լքել հրապարակը, թե ոչ, դա, կարծում եմ՝ դժվար է կանխատեսելը…


Օրենքում այդ փոփոխությունը կարծեմ չի հաստատվել դեռեւս...

----------


## Artgeo

եթե հաստատվի, ուրեմն 6 ժամը մեկ տարբեր տեղեր կարող ենք *ինքնաբխվել*  ©-ն չեմ հիշում ումն ա

----------


## Norton

*միլիցու խելք*

Պարզվում է` Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դրոշը «անօրինականության տարր է պարունակում» եւ նույնիսկ «երթի նշան է»: Այդպես են ՀՀ դրոշն ընկալում որոշ ոստիկաններ, մասնավորապես` ՀՀ ոստիկանության մայոր ոմն Վարդան Գեւորգյանը: 

Վերջինս երեկ մոտեցել է «Հատուկ գունդ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնության անդամներին, ովքեր Մաշտոցի պողոտայով շարժվելիս են եղել դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ` ձեռքներին ունենալով ՀՀ դրոշներ ու «Հունիսի 20-ին հանրահավաք» գրությամբ պաստառ, *եւ պահանջել է պահել պաստառն ու դրոշը, քանի որ առաջինը կոչ, իսկ` երկրորդը, այսինքն` եռագույնը, «անօրինականության տարր է պարունակում»:* Սպասվում է, որ շուտով ՀՀ իրավապահների կողմից ապօրինի կճանաչվեն նաեւ ՀՀ հիմնը եւ զինանշանը: Եւ պետականության միակ «խորհրդանիշ» կմնա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ճաճանչափայլ պատկերը: 

*hzh.am*

----------


## Artgeo

*Տխուր խոհեր*

Չափազանց դժվար, եթե չասենք՝ անհնար է քիչ թե շատ խելամիտ բացատրություն գտնել ընդդիմության նախատեսած հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը չարտոնելու՝ ՀՀ իշխանությունների որոշմանը: Առարկությունը, թե այդ միջոցառումը կարող է անցկացվել «Հրազդան» մարզադաշտի մերձակայքում, ոչ մի քննություն չի բռնում. նույն հաջողությամբ ընդդիմությանը կարող էր առաջարկվել հանրահավաք անցկացնել «Պռոշյան» սովխոզի մոտ կամ, ասենք՝ Դալմայի այգիներում: Ազատության հրապարակի հանրահավաքն արգելողները հրաշալի գիտեն, որ Հայաստանի երրորդ հանրապետության պատմության սկզբնավորումը խորհրդանշվում է հատկապես այդ հրապարակում կայացած երբեմնի հանրահավաքներով, եւ նրանցից շատերն էլ, ընդ որում, անձնապես են մասնակցել կոմունիստական վարչակարգի դեմ ուղղված ու այդ վարչակազմի կողմից բոլորովին էլ չարտոնված ցույցերին: Բոլորն էլ, այդ թվում՝ «հասարակական բարեշրջումների» ջատագով պաշտոնատարները, հրաշալի գիտեն, որ արդեն շուրջ երկու տասնամյակ է, ինչ ժողովրդավարության անքակտելի բաղադրիչ հանդիսացող հանրահավաքները տեղի են ունենում հենց Ազատության հրապարակում՝ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ ցանկացած այլ վայրում նման միջոցառման անցկացումը պարզապես անիմաստ կդարձներ դրա բուն նշանակությունը: «Բարեշրջիչներն», ընդ որում, իրենք էլ կզարմանային, եթե ասենք՝ Լոնդոնի քաղաքային իշխանությունները, ինչ-ինչ անհեթեթ նկատառումներից ելնելով, հասարակությանն արգելեին հավաքներ անցկացնել «Հայդ պարկում» եւ մարդկանց առաջարկեին ելույթներով հանդես գալ, ենթադրենք, Ուիմբլդոնում: Բայց արի ու տես, որ նրանք այդ բանը թույլ են տալիս այստեղ՝ իրենց կառավարման «արեալում»:

Վերը ասվածը, սակայն, միայն ընդհանուր դատողություններ են: Դրանք թերեւս տեղին կլինեին սովորական պայմաններում: Ազատության հրապարակում ընդդիմության՝ հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը չարտոնելու հանգամանքն, ինքնին, ապշեցուցիչ է հատկապես հիմա, երբ Հայաստանի վարչակազմին հաշված օրեր են մնացել միջազգային հանրությանն ու, մասնավորապես, ԵԽԽՎ-ին համոզելու, որ այս երկրում, այնուամենայնիվ, ժողովրդավարության ինչ-որ փշրանքներ են մնացել, եւ որ ՀՀ իշխանությունները դեռ ամբողջությամբ չեն հրաժարվել արեւմտյան քաղաքակրթության կանոններով ապրելու գոնե ցուցադրական մտադրությունից:

Ասենք, ի՞նչ հանրահավաքների արտոնման մասին է խոսքը, երբ այստեղ մինչ օրս ընդդիմադիր ակտիվիստների են ձերբակալում, իսկ քաղաքական գործիչներին՝ կարծես ԵԽԽՎ-ի «ինադու», 2-3 տարով ազատազրկման են դատապարտում: Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր է, թե այս ամենի մասին ի՞նչ են մտածում Հասարակական խորհրդի պոտենցիալ աքսակալները: Գուցե նրա՞նք էլ, հանրության դարդով մտահոգ, կարծում են, թե քաղաքապետարանի մանկական միջոցառումը հենց այն է, ինչ այսօր պետք է մարդկանց, եւ որ այդ միջոցառումը պետք է անցկացնել հատկապես հունիսի 20-ին ու հատկապես՝ Ազատության հրապարակում:

ՏԻԳՐԱՆ ԱՎԵՏԻՍՅԱՆ

Aravot.am

----------


## Վիշապ

Հանրահավաք չարտոնելը իշխանությունների կողմից հեչ էլ ապուշություն չի, նրանք այդպիսով նախ ընդդիմության վրա ճնշում են թե հոգեբանորեն, թե հնարավորություններ սահմանափակելու առումով, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ չարտոնված հանրահավաքի դեպում ցանկացած արտակարգ իրավիճակի պատասխանատվությունը ավտոմատ ընկնում է հանրահավաքի կազմակերպիչների վրա, օրինակ ասենք պրովոկացիայի արդյունքում առաջացած բախումներ, ու իշխանությունը կարդարանա, թե՝ տեսա՞ք մենք մի բան գիտեինք, որ թույլ չէինք տալիս։ Իսկ տատանվող ու մակերեսային մտածելակերպի տեր ահագին մարդիկ կգտնվեն, որ կասեն՝ դե զզվեցրիք, թողեք խախաղ ապրենք, ու դեմագոգիայի նոր հզոր ալիք, ու կոզրերը կրկին իշխանությունների ձեռքին են։ Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ է անիմաստ համառություն չցուցաբերել, ու հանրահավաքը մեկ շաբաթով հետաձգել, ու տեսնենք, թե այս անգամ ինչ շոու կնախատեսի քաղաքապետարանը Ազատության հրապարակում։ Խաղը կրկին համբերության վրա է, այս անգամ էլ պետք է այնպես անել, որ իշխանությունների համբերությունը առաջինը սպառվի։ Կասկածում եմ, որ չարտոնված հանրահավաքի պարագայում հերթական ստոր ծրագիրը արդեն կազմված է իշխանությունների կողմից։

----------


## dvgray

> Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ է անիմաստ համառություն չցուցաբերել, ու հանրահավաքը մեկ շաբաթով հետաձգել, ու տեսնենք, թե այս անգամ ինչ շոու կնախատեսի քաղաքապետարանը Ազատության հրապարակում։ Խաղը կրկին համբերության վրա է, այս անգամ էլ պետք է այնպես անել, որ իշխանությունների համբերությունը առաջինը սպառվի։ Կասկածում եմ, որ չարտոնված հանրահավաքի պարագայում հերթական ստոր ծրագիրը արդեն կազմված է իշխանությունների կողմից։


Քո կարծիքը իհարկե հարգում եմ, բայց ասենք մի ավտոբուսով սադիստ գժերի հետ դռները փակած երկար  ճամփա ես գնում, էլի պետք ա նրանց արածներին դիմանաս ու ասես  արի մի քիչ էլ համբերեիր՞,  ու տենաս սրանք մարմնի  մինչև որ մասն են կտրտելով հասնելո՞ւ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քո կարծիքը իհարկե հարգում եմ, բայց ասենք մի ավտոբուսով սադիստ գժերի հետ դռները փակած երկար  ճամփա ես գնում, էլի պետք ա նրանց արածներին դիմանաս ու ասես  արի մի քիչ էլ համբերեիր՞,  ու տենաս սրանք մարմնի  մինչև որ մասն են կտրտելով հասնելո՞ւ


Դիվի չծայրահեղացնենք, հակառակ պարագայում հենց հիմա պիտի բոլորս դուրս գայինք ու լիքը մարդու գլուխ ցխեինք։ Սակայն դուրս եկողներ ու գլուխ ցխողներ հիմա իրականում չկան, մնում է ճիշտ տակտիկա մշակել։

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի չծայրահեղացնենք, հակառակ պարագայում հենց հիմա պիտի բոլորս դուրս գայինք ու լիքը մարդու գլուխ ցխեինք։ Սակայն դուրս եկողներ ու գլուխ ցխողներ հիմա իրականում չկան, մնում է ճիշտ տակտիկա մշակել։


Մյուս կողմից իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում… Խոսում խոսում ենք. իսկ գործի վախտ… 
Քո ասած ճիշտ տակտիկան սակայն կարող է հանգցնել կրակը:
Արդեն մարդա մի բան են ք խոսում… Լևոնը գնալու ա Ֆրանսիա, Սիրիա… եսիմ ու՞ր

----------


## Kuk

> Այն հանգամանքը, որ իրանք ուրիշ հնար չունեն քան երեխաներին օգտագործելն է դա բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դա իրենց կողմից լկտիությունա ու իրենք իշխանությունը կորցնելու համար ոչինչի առաջ չեն կանգնի` նույնիսկ երեխաներին կզոհեն, դա էլ  գիտենք: 
> Իսկ եթե Դուք փորձեք հանրահավաք այնտեղ անց կացնել` իրենցից ոչինչով լավը չէք լինի, ու կստացվի այնպես որ Դուք իրենց հետ կհայտնվեք միևնույն մակարդակի վրա, այսինքն կզոհեք ամեն ինչ հանուն իշխանության:
> Այդ դեպքում չգիտեմ ում, բայց իմ աչքից Հանրահավաքի կազմակերպիչները հաստատ կընկնեն, իսկ ես չեմ ուզում որ դա լինի


Նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի կլինի, եթե այդ մանկական միջոցառման պատճառով հանրահավաքը չկայանա: Կարծում եմ՝ մարդիկ բավարար չափով խելոք կգտնվեն և իրենց մանուկներին այդ օրը չեն տանի Ազատության Հրապարակ:

----------


## Ahik

> Նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի կլինի, եթե այդ մանկական միջոցառման պատճառով հանրահավաքը չկայանա: Կարծում եմ՝ մարդիկ բավարար չափով խելոք կգտնվեն և իրենց մանուկներին այդ օրը չեն տանի Ազատության Հրապարակ:


Ես հանրահավաքին երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ :Hands Up:  բայց մի իջեք իրենց մակարդակին, ուրիշ տեղ կազմակերպեք, կրկնվում եմ օրինակ Հանրապետության կամ Շահումյան հրապարակում :Ok: 
P.S. բայց ինչ կայֆ կլինի, եթե լինի Հանր. Հրապարակում ու կլորի մեջ :Wink:  :Hands Up: 
 կլինի 100:0 օգուտ ԼՏՊ-ին

----------


## Kuk

> Ես հանրահավաքին երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ բայց մի իջեք իրենց մակարդակին, ուրիշ տեղ կազմակերպեք, կրկնվում եմ օրինակ Հանրապետության կամ Շահումյան հրապարակում
> P.S. բայց ինչ կայֆ կլինի, եթե լինի Հանր. Հրապարակում ու կլորի մեջ
>  կլինի 100:0 օգուտ ԼՏՊ-ին


Հանրապետության Հրապարակում և Շահումյան Հրապարակում դժվար թե թույլատրեն. կպատճառաբանեն, որ կխանգարի երթևեկությանը: Ես զարմանում եմ, թե դու ինչո՞ւ ես այդ աստիճան դեմ հանրահավաքի՝ Ազատույան Հրապարակում կայացնելուն: Մի՞թե կարծում ես, որ այնքան *կարճ* մտածողներ կան, որ իրենց երեխաներին այդ օրը կտանեն Ազատության Հրապարակ: Եվ հետո՝ եթե իշխանությունները թողեն, որ հանգիստ հանրահավաք լինի, նույնիսկ կարող են երեխաներն էլ այնտեղ լինեն. ոչինչ էլ չի լինի: Չէ՞ որ փետրվարի 20-29 Ազատության Հրապարակում կային բազմաթիվ երեխաներ և նրանց ոչինչ էլ չեղավ, իսկ ահա մարտի 1-ին, երբ իշխանություններն Ազատության Հրապարակ գործուղեցին իրենց հավատարիմ խոշոր եղջերավորներին… *արյուն թափվեց*…

----------


## Ahik

Թող հյուսիսային պողոտայում լինի, բայց թող Օպերայում չլինի. Ես մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում, որ երեխաներից հեռու լինի, մնացած բոլոր կազմակերպչական հարցերի հետ համամիտ եմ :Wink:  
Երեխաներին` նախքին հանրահավաքների պես հանրահավաքներին 20-29 բերելուն դրական եմ արտահայտվում, բայց ոչ 20-ին այդ օրը մարդիկ ագռեսիվ են լինելու, 
Իսկ եթե նստացույց սկսվի դրանից հետո, կարելի կլինի նրանց հետ գալ ման գալու :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Թող հյուսիսային պողոտայում լինի, բայց թող Օպերայում չլինի. *Ես մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում, որ երեխաներից հեռու լինի, մնացած բոլոր կազմակերպչական հարցերի հետ համամիտ եմ* 
> Երեխաներին` նախքին հանրահավաքների պես հանրահավաքներին 20-29 բերելուն դրական եմ արտահայտվում, բայց ոչ 20-ին այդ օրը մարդիկ ագռեսիվ են լինելու, 
> Իսկ եթե նստացույց սկսվի դրանից հետո, կարելի կլինի նրանց հետ գալ ման գալու


Իսկ որտեղի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ ագրեսիվ ա լինելու: Մեկը հենց, ամենայն հավանականության, ես եմ լինելու և հաստատ ագրեսիվ չեմ լինելու: Ես արդեն հաշիվը կորցրի թե որերորդ անգամն եմ ասում, որ այդ օրը մարդ պետք ա  :Fool:  լինի, որ երեխաներին բերի Ազատության Հրապարակ՝ զբոսանքի: Եթե էդքան պարտադիր ա էդ զբոսանքը երեխայի համար հենց այդ օրը, այդ ժամին, ապա թող տանի մեկ այլ տեղ զբոսնելու: Հետաքրքիրա՝ ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում հանրահավաքը Հյուսիսային Պողոտայում :Think:  Որտե՞ղ պետք է տեղադրեն բարձրախոսները, որտեղի՞ց պետք է ելույթ ունենան մարդիկ: 

Որ ասում ես՝ երեխաներից հեռու լինի, մի հարց է առաջանում մոտս. պատկերացրու ամուսիններն ինչ որ գործ են անում տունը (ինտիմի հետ չխառնել), և այդ ժամանակ երեխաները գալիս և սկսում են այդտեղ տուն-տունիկ խաղալ, ի՞նչ պետք է անեն ծնողները: Իրենց գործիքները հավաքեն և գնան կողքի սենյակո՞ւմ շարունակեն, թե՞ երեխաներին ուղարկեն կողքի սենյակում խաղալու:

----------


## Հենո

Ժողովուրդ ջան ես էս թեման լրիվ չեմ կարդացել:
Ինձ մի հատ պրիվատով գրեք էլի կամ էլ ստեղ թե ակումբից ովքեր են գալու…
սպասում եմ

----------


## Ծով

*Ժողովուրդ, հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը ուղիղ հեռարձակմամբ ցուցադրվելու է CNN, BBC Euronews հեռուստաալիքներով:*
*Սա ճիշտ է՞...*

----------


## Artgeo

*ՊԱՅՔԱ՛Ր
ԸՆԴՀԱՏԱԿՅԱ ԹԵՐԹ


ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐ*
Եվ այսպես, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները հերթական անգամ մերժեցին Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների հանրահավաքի հայտը, պատճառաբանելով բանտարկված Ազատության Հրապարակում մանկական մշակութային միջոցառում անցկացնելու անհրաժեշտությամբ:

Ցավալի է տեսնել հոգեվարք ապրող հանցախմբի ողորմելիության աստիճանը, երբ  չբավարարվելով շարժման առաջամարտիկներին պատանդ վերցնելու ամոթալի պրակտիկայից, Հայաստանի ազատ քաղաքացիներին պատկանող Ազատության Հրապարակը նույն այդ քաղաքացիներից պատնեշում է մեր մանուկների միջոցով:

ԱԶԱՏ ՀԱՅԵՐԸ Մարտի 1-ի ողբերգական իրադարձություններից հետո հանդես եկան Քաղաքացիական Անհնազանդության կոչով: Կոչը լայն արձագանք գտավ քաղաքացիների շրջանում, իր համեստ նպաստը բերելով շարժման անկոտրում ոգու պահպանմանը: Սակայն ելնելով վարչախմբի շարունակվող ամբարտավան պահվածքից, ինչպես նաև Ազատության Հրապարակը վարչախմբի ելուզակներից օր առաջ ազատագրելու հրամայականից, կոչ ենք անում Հայաստանի բոլոր ազատ քաղաքացիներին՝

• ողջունել քաղաքապետարանի կազմակերպած մանկական մշակութային միջոցառումը

• Հունիսի 20-ին իրենց մանուկների հետ միասին անպայմանորեն ներկայանալ Ազատության Հրապարակ և մասնակցել այդ միջոցառմանը

• միջոցառման ավարտից հետո անցնել անժամկետ նստացույցի:

Հունիսի 20-ին մեր մանուկները կազատագրեն Ազատության Հրապարակը բռնագրավումից : Հունիսի 20-ին մեր մանուկները սկիզբ կդնեն Հայաստանի ապագաղութացման գործնթացին: Մեր մանուկների ազատ ոգու առաջ կընկրկի ցանկացած ելուզակ:

*ԱԶԱՏ ՀԱՅԵՐ*

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց


http://www.levonpresident.am/media/i...es/June-20.jpg

----------


## Արշակ

Հմմ, հետաքրքիր բան է ստացվում. :Think: 
Փաստորեն ոնց հասկացա Շարժումը ոչ թե* չ*արտոնված հանրահավաք է կազմակերպում, այլ ուղղակի «մասնակցում է» *արտոնված* մշակութային միջոցառմանը։ Այսինքն՝ իշխանությունների պատրաստած ծուղակը փորձում են շրջել հենց իրենց վրա։ Եթե այդ միջոցառման ժամանակ մի բան պատահի՝ ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը իշխանությունների ու այդ մշակութային միջոցառման կազմակերպիչների վրա կլինի (ի դեպ, այդ մշակութային միջոցառման կազմակերպիչներն ովքե՞ր են հայտարարված)։
Բայց էդ դեպքում կամ պիտի ելույթներ չլինեն, կամ էլ մշակութային միջոցառումը կվերածվի «ինքաբուխ» հանրահավաքի ու էդ պատրվակով շարժման ղեկավարները ելույթներ կունենան։
Բայց էդ դեպքում նկարի միջի հայտարարությունն էլ պետք է համապատասխանեցնել տեքստին։
Չգիտեմ ինչ կստացվի էս ամենից։ :Think: 
Ամեն դեպքում ես էդ օրը երեկոյան Օպերա եմ գնալու։

----------


## Artgeo

Արշակ, նկարը լավ չի երևո՞ւմ: Վերևի տեքստը նկարից անկախ ա: Տեսքը ԱՆԿԱԽ ՀԱՅԵՐիննա, իսկ նկարը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կայքից

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, նկարը լավ չի երևո՞ւմ: Վերևի տեքստը նկարից անկախ ա: Տեսքը ԱՆԿԱԽ ՀԱՅԵՐիննա, իսկ նկարը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կայքից


Որ չերևար, նկարի մասին չէի գրի։ Իրար հետևից դրել էիր, կարծեցի միասին են։ Իսկ էդ «ԱՆԿԱԽ ՀԱՅԵՐ»–ն ովքե՞ր են։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ համաձայնեցրած չե՞ն գործում։ Եթե Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը այնուամենայնիվ հայտարարում է չարտոնված հանրահավաքը կազմակերպելու մասին, էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի մշակութային միջոցառմանը մասնակցելու կոչ  անելը։

----------


## Norton

*Համաժողովրդական շարժման հանրահավաքը կանցկացվի Մատենադարանի մոտ*

Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Համաժողովրդական շարժման հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը, որը նախապես ծրագրվում էր անցկացնել Ազատություն հրապարակում, կանցկացվի Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում: 

§Մեր հանրահավաքը, այնուամենայնիվ, տեղի է ունենալու¦, - այսօր հրավիրած ասուլիսում հայտարարեց շարժման մասնակիցներից Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը` հիմնավորելով. - §Այն արտոնված է Մարդու իրավունքների համընդհանուր հռչակագրի 20-րդ եւ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 29-րդ հոդվածների անմիջական գործողության ուժով¦: 

Հանրահավաքի անցկացման մասին բազմաթիվ իրազեկումները մայրաքաղաքի քաղաքապետարանը, ինչպես ձեւակերպված է Համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնի` այսօր հրապարակված հայտարարությունում` §ապօրինաբար մերժվել է¦: 

§Մինչեւ վերջ հավատարիմ մնալով օրենքներին եւ օրինական գործելակերպին, ինչպես նաու շահագրգիռ` քաղաքական այս միջոցառումը բնականոն եւ առանց միջադեպերի անցկացնելու մեջ, մենք առաջարկում ենք իշխանություններին նշանակել քաղաքապետարանի եւ ոստիկանության պաշտոնական ներկայացուցիչներ` որոնք, մշտական շփման մեջ լինելով Շարժման ղեկավարներին հետ, կապահովեն խաղաղ հանրահավաքի բնականոն ընթացքը¦:

*azatutyun.am*

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

ամեն ինչ սկսվեց մատենադարանից (փետրվարի 20)  :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

տենց էլ Օպերան մնաց իրանց ձեռը

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Օպերան չմնաց իրանց ձեռը , Օպերան թողեցինք իրանց ձեռը , ժամանակավոր

----------


## Kuk

> տենց էլ Օպերան մնաց իրանց ձեռը


Դե, ամենայն հավանականության՝ Մատենադարանից երթը կսկվի և կավարտվի Ազատության Հրապարակում. էդքանով Ազատության Հրապարակը կազատագրենq

----------


## REAL_ist

Օպերան ինձ թվումա շիտերով փագելու են

----------


## Kuk

> Օպերան ինձ թվումա շիտերով փագելու են


Մենք շիտերից չենք վախենում :Wink:

----------


## Ahik

> Դե, ամենայն հավանականության՝ Մատենադարանից երթը կսկվի և կավարտվի Ազատության Հրապարակում. էդքանով Ազատության Հրապարակը կազատագրենq


Հիմա իմացար թե ես ինչ էի ասում, այն ինչ ասեց մի քանի ժամ առաջ Լ. Զուրաբյանը  :Hands Up: , իսկ Օպերան կարեղ էք և 21-ին ազատագրել :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Հիմա իմացար թե ես ինչ էի ասում, այն ինչ ասեց մի քանի ժամ առաջ Լ. Զուրաբյանը , իսկ Օպերան կարեղ էք և 21-ին ազատագրել


Ախր պետք չի ասել՝ ասելու համար. Ես չեմ բացառում, որ հնարավոր է Ազատության Հրապարակն ազատագրել ամսի 21-ին, բայց ոչ մի հանգամանք չեմ տեսնում, որից կարելի լինի այդպիսի եզրակացություն անել, իսկ ամսի 20-ին ազատագրելու համար, քիչ թե շատ համոզիչ հանգամանք, կարծում եմ՝ կա. քիչ առաջ նշեցի՝ Մատենադարանից սկսված երթն ավարտել Ազատության Հրապարակի ազատագրմամբ

----------


## Zangezur

ՊՐԵՍԿՈՏՆ ՈՒ ԿՈԼՈՄԲԻԵՆ ՆԱՅԵԼ ԵՆ ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՊԱՏՇԳԱՄԲԻՑ	
ԵԽԽՎ Հայաստանի հարցերի համազեկուցողներ Պրեսկոտն ու Կոլոմբիեն, որ Հայաստան այցի շրջանակում հանդիպել են համաժողովրդական շարժման առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, նրա առանձնատանը, կապված հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը արգելելու հարցի հետ նրան նշել են, թե որքան իրենք են տեղյակ, իշխանությունը ընդդիմությանը հանրահավաքի այլընտրանքային վայր է առաջարկել: 

“Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որի տանը տեղի է ունեցել հանդիպումը, ասել է նրանց` եթե դուք ուզում եք այդ տեղը տեսնել, ապա դա շատ հեշտ է, կարող եք հիմա դուրս գալ պատշգամբ եւ այնտեղից տեսնել հանրահավաքի տեղը”, եվրոպացի դիվանագետների եւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի զրույցի այդ մանրամասները հունիսի 18-ին Փաստարկ ակումբում լրագրողներին է ներկայացրել համաժողովրդական շարժման ներկայացուցիչ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:

Քաղաքապետարանն ընդդիմությանը որպես հանրահավաքի վայր առաջարկել էր Հրազդան մարզադաշտին հարող տարածքը: Իսկ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առանձնատունը գտնվում է Հրազդան մարզադաշտի հարեւանությամբ, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ համազեկուցողները կարող էին պատշգամբից տեսնել ընդդիմությանն առաջարկված տարածքը:

Զուրաբյանի խոսքով, որ եվրոպացիները դուրս են եկել պատշգամբ, տեսել այն տեղը, որ ընդդիմությանը հանրահավաքի համար առաջարկել էր քաղաքապետարանը, արդեն իսկ բավարար է, որպեսզի նրանք հասկանան, թե ինչ է առաջարկվել ընդդիմությանը:
Lragir.am

----------


## Che_Guevara

Ժողովուրդ. Հիմա վաղը Ակումբը նեռկա լինելույա՞ հանրահավաքին։ Կարծում լավ կլինի խմբով գնանք, քանի որ կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ուզի մենակ գնալ, աբյց խմբով կգնան մեծ հաճույքով։ Եթե գնալու ենք, եկեք պայմանավորվոնք տեղը ու ժամը, ու ինչ ձևով ենք ճանաչելու իրար, որ բոլորս թիմ դառնանք, ու առաջանանք մատենադարան։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

առաջարկում եմ ժամը 17:45-ից հավաքվել խմորեղենի խանութի մոտ

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Վաղը բոլորս դեպի Մատենադարան...*

Բայց ես շատ մեծ սպասելիքներ ունեմ էս հանրահավաքից ու շատ հարցերի պատասխան եմ սպասում:Հուսով եմ չենք հիասթափվի ու մարտի 1-ը չի կրկնվի: Վերջիվերջո հանրահավաքը այսպես ասած <<արտոնված>> չի:

----------


## Norton

*ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՎՈՒՄ Է ԱՐԳԵԼԵԼ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ*

[19:39] 19 Հունիսի, 2008

՚Ոստիկանությունը թույլ չի տալու այն վայրում, որտեղ արգելված է, անցկացվեն հանրահավաքներՙ,-ահա այսպես է ոստիկանության պետի առաջին տեղակալ, ոստիկանության գեներալ-մայոր Արմեն Երիցյանը արձագանքել վաղը ըննդիմության` Մատենադարանի մոտ հանրահավաք անցկացնելու ցանկությանը: 

՚ՀՀ ոստիկանությունում կան համապատասխան օպերատիվ տեղեկություններ, որ հունիսի 20-ին կարող են լինել մասսայական անկարգություններ՝ Կենտրոնում, այդ հավաքի ժամանակ, եւ կարող են վտանգի ենթարկվել մարդկանց կյանքն ու առողջությունը: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ թույլտվություն չկա, քաղաքապետարանի կողմից կա թույլտվություն, որ այդ հանրահավաքը կարող են անցկացնել ՚Հրազդանՙ մարզադաշտին կից տարածքում: Այնտեղ տարածքը մեծ է, եւ ոստիկանության համար կարող է ավելի հեշտ լինել կատարել իրենց առջեւ դրված խնդիրներըՙ,-ասել է ոստիկանապետի առաջին տեղակալը` լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ: 

Ըստ նրա` եթե լինեն այդպիսի դեպքեր, ապա. ՚Մեր դիրքորոշումը կլինի շատ կոշտ, եւ այդ ընթացքում չեն ոտնահարվի մարդկանց մյուս իրավունքներըՙ: Իսկ լրացուցիչ ուժեր մայրաքաղաք բերվելո՞ւ են, թե ոչ` հարցին նա պատասխանել է. ՚ Ոչ, մայրաքաղաքի մեր ուժերը բավարարում ենՙ: Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայտարարել էր, որ ոստիկանությունը մարտի 1-ին պատրաստ չէր. լրագրողներից մեկը հետաքրքրվել է` հիմա ի՞նչ կերպ է ոստիկանությունը պատրաստված: ՚Աստված մի արասցե, որ նորից այդպիսի դեպք լինի Հայաստանում, բայց մենք պատրաստ ենք, ունենք համապատասխան տեխնիկական միջոցներ, որ կարող են կիրառվել, բայց մեկ անգամ եւս կրկնում եմ. ցանկալի չէ, որ լինի բախում ոստիկանության եւ ժողովրդի միջեւՙ,-ասել է Արմեն Երիցյանը: 

Իսկ ի՞նչ ի‎ն‎ֆորմացիա ունի ոստիկանությունը, երբ ասվում է, թե. ՚նրանք զինված են լինելու: Դրանք ի՞նչ են, փայտե՞ր, ոզնինե՞ր...ՙ: 

՚Հնարավոր է, որ լինի, որովհետեւ կա ինֆորմացիա: Այդ ուղղությամբ աշխատանքներ տանում են եւ կզեկուցեն մեզՙ,- եղել է ոստիկանապետի տեղակալի պատասխանը:

*a1plus.am*

----------


## Artgeo

* ԲԱԽՈՒՄՆԵՐ ՉԵՆ ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ*

Մի հարց այնուամենայնիվ մնում է անպատասխան. ինչո՞ւ են իշխանությունները վախենում Ազատության հրապարակի կամ Մատենադարանի հանրահավաքներից: Խնդիրը քաղաքապետարանի որոշումները չեն: Նրանք, հասկանալի է, իրենք չեն կայացրել մերժման որոշումները: Նախագահականից հրահանգել են մերժել, սրանք էլ մերժել են:

*Այս օյինբազությունները (Ազատության հրապարակում «այլ միջոցառում» կազմակերպելը, հանրահավաքի համար անկապ տարածք առաջարկելը եւ այլն) երկրորդական են եւ ընդամենը ծիծաղ կարող են առաջացնել: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ծիծաղ առաջացրեց Մատենադարանի տարածքում հանրահավաքը մերժելու պատճառաբանությունը, թե «առկա են հավաստի տեղեկություններ, որ հանրահավաքի ընթացքում մարդկանց կյանքին եւ առողջությանը սպառնացող...» եւ այլն: Սա, իհարկե, ոչ պաշտոնական պատճառաբանությունն էր (պաշտոնական պատճառաբանություն այդպես էլ չհնչեց), բայց ամեն դեպքում` զավեշտը կատարելության է հասնում: Ստացվում է, որ նույն կազմակերպիչները Մատենադարանի մոտ ագրեսիվ են տրամադրված լինելու, իսկ «Հրազդան» մարզադաշտի մոտ` խաղաղասիրաբար: Ուրիշ բացատրություն չկա. սրանց երեւի թվացել է, թե հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները մտադիր են, ասենք, Մատենադարանի դիմացի արձանները պոկել եւ դրանով «զանգվածային անկարգություններ» անել, դրա համար էլ այլ վայր են առաջարկել:
*
Բայց շատ ավելի տարօրինակ է մեկ այլ երեւույթ: Իշխանական կերակրատաշտից օգտվողների (լուսանցքային քաղաքական գործիչներ, մերձպալատական մտավորականներ եւ այլն) ստվար շարքերը առաջիկա հանրահավաքի մասին խոսելիս մեղմ ասած անհասկանալի շեշտադրումներ են անում. իբր` «մարտի 1-ը սրանց քիչ էր, հիմա էլ անպայման նոր արյունահեղություն են ուզում, որպեսզի եւս մեկ անգամ վարկաբեկեն մեր երկիրը»: Հասկացա՞ք: Այն մասին, թե ով պիտի իրականացնի այդ «նոր արյունահեղությունը», ոչ մի խոսք, թեեւ հասկանալի է, որ խոսքը ոստիկանության եւ «հատուկ ստորաբաժանումների» մասին է: Այսինքն, ստացվում է, որ Երեւանի կենտրոնում ոչ թե ոստիկաններ են շրջում, այլ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ու անկանխատեսելի, բայց լավ զինված խմբեր, որոնք, մարդկանց կուտակումներ տեսնելով, անկախ իրենցից հարձակվում են նրանց վրա: Ավելի անհեթեթ իրավիճակ պատկերացնել հնարավոր չէ, որովհետեւ իշխանական քարոզչության ասածը հենց դա է. «Ի՞նչ գործ ունեք` հավաքվում եք քաղաքի կենտրոնում, չգիտե՞ք, որ մեր ոստիկանական ուժերը կենդանական բնազդներով են առաջնորդվում, մեկ էլ տեսար` հարձակվեցին ու սկսեցին կծոտել, ինչո՞ւ եք զոռով վտանգում երկրի հեղինակությունը, գնացեք մի «խախանդ» անկյունում զգուշորեն միտինգ արեք»:

Իրականում այս քարոզչական տեռորը մի շատ պարզ հակափաստարկ ունի. իսկ ո՞վ է իշխանություններին ստիպում բախումներ հրահրել ոստիկանության եւ ժողովրդի միջեւ: Եթե իշխանություններին այդ բախումը պետք չէ. խնդիրը շատ հեշտորեն լուծվում է: Ընդամենը պետք է ոստիկաններին հրամայել չհարձակվել ժողովրդի վրա: Եվ վերջ. բախումը բացառված է: Որեւէ մեկը պատկերացնո՞ւմ է, որ, ասենք, ոստիկանները խաղաղ կանգնած լինեն, ու միտինգի մասնակիցները հարձակվեն նրանց վրա: Հայաստանում նման բան երբեք չի եղել ու չի լինի: Այս ռեժիմը ոչ թե հանրահավաքների «ագրեսիվ ընթացքից» է վախենում (այդպիսի ընթացքը բացառված է), այլ հենց հանրահավաքի փաստից: Ինչո՞ւ: Որովհետեւ *եթե Ազատության հրապարակում 300 հազար մարդ է հավաքվում, դա նշանակում է, որ ժողովուրդը չի հանդուրժում այս իշխանություններին, եւ իշխանությունները չեն կարողնում վերահսկել իրավիճակը: Եվ հաջորդ պահին «ավազակապետական բուրգ» ասվածը սկսում է փլուզվել, որովհետեւ ոստիկանություն-չինովնիկական ապարատ-պատժիչ համակարգ շղթայի օղակներն ընդվզում են ռեժիմի դեմ: Ռեժիմը հենց այս ընդվզումից է վախենում, դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ անում է` համահայաստանյան հանրահավաքը ձախողելու համար:
*
Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր կեղծ մտահոգությամբ իբր փորձում են «բացառել նոր բախումները», ընդամենը ռեժիմի հրահանգն են կատարում: Գիտակցաբար, թե ոչ` էական չէ, որովհետեւ իրեն չհասկացողի տեղ դնելը մարդուն պատասխանավությունից չի ազատում: Ոչ քրեական, ոչ բարոյական:

ՄԱՐԿ ՆՇԱՆՅԱՆ

----------


## Լեո

Ժամը քանիսի՞ն ա սկսվելու…

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> Ժամը քանիսի՞ն ա սկսվելու…


18:00-ին

----------


## Norton

Հնարավորա, ազատության հրապարակի նման նախօրոք շիթերով փակեն մուտքերը, էդ դեպքում, իրանք կդրդեն բախումների:

----------


## Artgeo

*Համահանրապետական հանրահավաք: 20.06.2008 թ.*
15:29 Yerevan | 11:29 GMT | Thursday 19 June 2008

*    ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐ Ս/թ հունիսի 20-ին, ժամը 18-ին ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆԻ մոտ ՀԱՄԱԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱԿԱՆ ՇԱՐԺՈՒՄԸ կանցկացնի համահանրապետական հանրահավաք:*

*Դա մեր սահմանադրական իրավունքն է:*

Մենք շարունակելու ենք համաժողովրդական պայքարը հանուն ազատության եւ ժողովրդավարության հաղթանակի:

Միայն ա՛յդ կերպ քաղբանտարկյալները կազատվեն բանտերից :

Միայն ա՛յդ կերպ մենք կվայելենք մարդկային ազատությունն ու արժանապատիվ ապրելու իրավուքը:

Միայն ա՛յդ կերպ կերաշխավորվի երկրի ու մեր երեխաների ապագան:

Ուրեմն՝ դա յուրաքանչյուրիս խնդիրն է ու յուրաքանչյուրիս հանրահավաքը:

Հանուն մեր ապագայի, հունիսի 20-ին, ժամը 18-ին բոլորս դեպի Մատենադարան:

*ՀԱՄԱԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱԿԱՆ ՇԱՐԺՄԱՆ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆ*

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ժողովուրդ ջան շատ չվոգևորվեք, որ աստված չանի մի բան լինի չասեք թե եսինչ արին մեր գլխին, քանզի կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, ձեզ օգտագործում են, ինքներտ պայքարումեք ոմն նախագահին իշխանություն բերելու համար որի ապագա պլաների մասին ընդհանրապես չգիտենք, ու դուքել նորից պայքարելուեք չարիքի փոքրագույնը ետ բերելու համար:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան շատ չվոգևորվեք, որ աստված չանի մի բան լինի չասեք թե եսինչ արին մեր գլխին, քանզի կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, ձեզ օգտագործում են, ինքներտ պայքարումեք ոմն նախագահին իշխանություն բերելու համար որի ապագա պլաների մասին ընդհանրապես չգիտենք, ու դուքել նորից պայքարելուեք չարիքի փոքրագույնը ետ բերելու համար:


Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, իսկ գնացողներին խորհուրդ կտայի վաղը շատ զգույշ լինել, Աստված չանի Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը կրկնվեն  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, իսկ գնացողներին խորհուրդ կտայի վաղը շատ զգույշ լինել, Աստված չանի Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը կրկնվեն


Իրականում կրիմինալները լուրջ երկընտրանքի առաջ են կանգնած: Երկուշաբթի օրը ԵԽԽՎ-ն պիտի ասի իր խոսքը, մյուս կողմից ժողովուրդն է ասում վաղը: 

Իրենց օրն էլ օր չի: Սենց թե նենց վերջը գալիս ա  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իրականում կրիմինալները լուրջ երկընտրանքի առաջ են կանգնած: Երկուշաբթի օրը ԵԽԽՎ-ն պիտի ասի իր խոսքը, մյուս կողմից ժողովուրդն է ասում վաղը: 
> 
> Իրենց օրն էլ օր չի: Սենց թե նենց վերջը գալիս ա


Քեզ հետ էլ եմ համաձայն Արտ ջան, բայց դե սենց մի բան ասեմ.
-Ինչ նմանություն կա հեծանիվի ու պետության միջև?
-2-ի դեպքում էլ վերևում ղեկն ա, ներքևում շղթաները  :Ok:

----------


## Artgeo

> Քեզ հետ էլ եմ համաձայն Արտ ջան, բայց դե սենց մի բան ասեմ.
> -Ինչ նմանություն կա հեծանիվի ու պետության միջև?
> -2-ի դեպքում էլ վերևում ղեկն ա, ներքևում շղթաները


Հեծանիվի դեպքում շղթաներն են ենթարկվում ղեկին, պետության դեպքում ղեկը՝ շղթաներին:  :Wink:  Նախագահին ընտրում է ժողովուրդը, որ իրեն ծառայի 5 տարի: Ժողովուրդը վարձատրում է իր համար կատարած աշխատանքի դիմաց, ժողովուրդն է ընդունում գործի ու հանում գործից:

----------


## Ծով

ժՈ՛Ղ, ՍԱԴրԻչՆԵրԻՆ ԱրՀԱՄԱրՀՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ :Wink: 
համոզված եմ՝ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ են լինելու, բայց էս անգամ առավել զգույշ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, իսկ գնացողներին խորհուրդ կտայի վաղը շատ զգույշ լինել, Աստված չանի Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը կրկնվեն


ոչ թե ժողովուրդը պետք է վախենա դրանցից, այլ դրանք` ժողովրդից
Վերջիվերջո ՀՀ-ում իշխանությունը ժողովրդինն ա /հոդված 2/

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր հանրահավաք է տեղի ունենալու նաև Մոսկվայում, Հայաստանի դեսպանատան մոտ: *Հանրահավաքն արտոնված է:*
*Չի՛*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Զուտ տեղեկացման կարգով, հենց նոր Մատենադարանի մոտով անցնում էի: Արդեմ մի 200 որսիկան ու ՆԶ ծառայողներ կանգնած են վահաններով և մահակներով: Զգույշ մոտեցեք տարածքին, ու առանձին առանձին մի մոտեցեք, միայն որ արդեն լիքը մարդ լինի նոր

----------


## Ռեդ

> վահաններով և մահակներով


Վախից դրանք կարողա ինչով էլ ասես գան

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, կարո՞ղ եք պարբերաբար տեղեկություններ զետեղել հանրահավաքից....ես լոս անջելեսում եմ և ուրիշ աղբյուրներից թարմ տեղեկեւթյուններ ստանալու հնարավորություն չունեմ

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ժողովուրդ, կարո՞ղ եք պարբերաբար տեղեկություններ զետեղել հանրահավաքից....ես լոս անջելեսում եմ և ուրիշ աղբյուրներից թարմ տեղեկեւթյուններ ստանալու հնարավորություն չունեմ


Հանրահավաքի մասին ձեր ամսի 20-ի վերջում դո՛ւ ես մեզ տեղեկություններ տալու յութուբից: Մենք լրատվությունից կտրված ենք:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հանրահավաքի մասին ձեր ամսի 20-ի վերջում դո՛ւ ես մեզ տեղեկություններ տալու յութուբից: Մենք լրատվությունից կտրված ենք:


Եղավ Citizen ջան, հարց չկա…դուք էդտեղ նկարեք դրեք յություբի մեջ, ես էլ ստեղից ձեզ հետ կուղարկեմ… եղավ :Ok:  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Օպերան պարզից էլ պարզ էր որ լցվածա լնելու ոստտիկաններով, չեն թողի Օպերա մտնել, բայց այ Մատենադարանում ինչ կլնի դժվարա ասել

----------


## Ներսես_AM

1 հատ ջրցան պոլիտեխնիկի բակում լոքեյտեդ  :LOL:  ջուր էին լցնում

----------


## Artgeo

16.32 Մատենադարանը շրջափակված է ոստիկաններով: Մոտակայքում մոտ 200-300 մարդ կա: Մարդկանց խմբվածություն կա Գրանդ Քենդիի մոտ, հակառակ մայթին ու Մաշտոցի վրա, Մատենադարանից մինչև Օպերա: Մարդիկ քայլում են, կանգնած խոսում, կարդում «Հայկական ժամանակ», «Չի», «Առավոտ», «ժամանակ Երևան»

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> 1 հատ ջրցան պոլիտեխնիկի բակում լոքեյտեդ  ջուր էին լցնում


ընդ որում դույլով  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.youtube.com/a1plus

----------


## Armenoid

Ժողովուրդ՜
Մի կողմ դնելով իմ ակումբի  հետ անձնական տարրաձայնությունները կատարում եմ այս գրառումը գտնելով այն խիստ կարևոր։
Շատերը չունեն հնարավորություն մասնակցելու մատենադարանի հավաքին նաև շատերը գտնվում են արտասահմանում։
Նկարել եմ մոտովորապես մեկ ժամ առաջ,միակ նկարահանողը ըստ երևույթի ես էի այդ պահին,կնկարելյի ավելի երկար,բայց պարոն ոստիկանը ինձ հրամայեց հետագայում սպիտեց գնաl(փախչել)։
http://genocide1915.net/20.mp4

Զարթնի՜ր լաո մռնիմ քզի,մլիցեքը կրան մզի՜։

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԾԵԾԵԼ ԵՆ ԳԱԳԻԿ ՇԱՄՇՅԱՆԻՆ
> Այսօր Ազատության հրապարակի մոտակայքում, լուսանկարներ անելիս ծեծել են ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանին: Նրա պատմելով, իրեն է մոտեցել Քանաքեռ-Զեյթունի ոստիկանապետ Գագիկ Վարդանյանը (Կոզբադին), գցել գետին եւ մի քանի այլ ոստիկանների հետ հարվածել նրան: Նրանց է մոտեցել Ոստիկանության ՊՊԾ պետ Ռոբերտ Մելքոնյանը (Բազազ), եւ թույլ չի տվել հետագա ծեծը:


18:04:48 - 20/06/2008

http://lragir.am/src/index.php#top

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ԹՈՒՅԼԱՏՐՎԵՑ ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆԻ ՄՈՏ
> [18:00] 20 Հունիսի, 2008
> 
> Բանակցությունների արդյունքում համաժողովրդական շարժման ներկայացուցիչ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի եւ Երեւանի փոխոստիկանապետ Ալեքսանդր Ա‎ֆյանի միջեւ ձեռք է բերվել համաձայնություն` հանրահավաքը Մատենադարանի մոտ անցկացնելու վերաբերյալ: 
> 
> Ըստ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի` ոստիկանները, որոնք կեսօրից շրջափակել էին Մատենադարանին հարակից տարածքը, թույլատրել են մի պայմանով, որ §որեւէ անախորժություն տեղի չի ունենա իրենց կողմից¦: 
> 
> Հավաքված մի քանի հազարանոց բազմությունը §Լեւոն, Լեւոն¦ վանկարկումներով այս պահին բարձրանում է դեպի Մատենադարան, որի հարթակում ելույթ են ունենալու Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը, ընդդիմության մյուս լիդերները:


http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=61886

----------


## Ռեդ

Ժող խնդրում եմ ով որ մոտ ա գտնվում օնլայն տարբերակով պարբերաբար գրեք ինչ ա կատարվում մատենադարանի մոտ

----------


## Ambrosine

> §ՈՉ ՄԻ ՄԱՐԴ ՔԱՂԱՔ ՉՏԱՆԵԼ¦
> [14:06] 20 Հունիսի, 2008
> 
> Այսօր առավոտվանից Աշտարակի, Արտաշատի,Մասիսի, Արմավիրի, Հրազդանի, Չարենցավանի միկրոավտոբուսները դատարկ են գալիս Երեւան: Երբ մի վարորդից փորձեցինք ճշտել, թե ինչի հետ է դա կապված ասաց.§Չգիտեք, հանրահավաք է, դրա համար էլ այդպիսի հրաման են տվել, ոչ մի մարդ քաղաք չբերել¦: 
> 
> Նա ասաց, որ ոստիկանները կանգնեցնում, ստուգում են մեքենան, հետո նոր թողնում: 
> 
> Վարորդները նշում էին, որ այդպես աշխատելու դեպքում իրենք §տակ են տալիս¦, քանի որ չեն կարողանա նույնիսկ գծի փող տան: 
> 
> ...


http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=61864

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> §ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԸ 99 ՏՈԿՈՍՈՎ ՉԻ ԿԱՏԱՐՈՒՄ ԻՐ ԹԻՎ ՄԵԿ ՊԱՐՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ¦
> [16:06] 20 Հունիսի, 2008
> 
>  §Ես զարմացած եմ, թե ինչ ապաշնորհություն է այսօր Ազատության հրապարակում հանրահավաք թույլ չտալը: Ես զարմացած եմ, եթե այդ պաշտոնյանները` քաղաքապետ է, մարզպետը իրենց տեղում մնան: Այսօր կան հարցեր, որոնց շուրջ մենք միակարծիք են¦,- այսօր իր եւ իր ընդդիմախոսի` Հրանուշ Խառատյանի անունից ասաց ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչ, պատգամավոր Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանը: Սա միակ հարցն էր, որ բանախոսները, որոնք իբրեւ մտավորականներ հանդես եկան, համամիտ էին: 
> 
> §Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո իշխանությունները հայտարարեցին, որ իրենց թիվ մեկ խնդիրը հասարակության անվստահությունն է: Ի±նչ են արել իշխանությունները վերջին 4 ամիսների ընթացքում: Հ1-ի վերջին 4 ամիսների գործունեությունն ուղղված էր իշխանության նկատմամբ հասարակության հավատի վերջին փշրանքները վերացնելուն: Եթե իշխանությունները չեն կիսում Հ1- ի գործունեությունը, ապա Հ1-ը նրանց թշնամին է¦,- այսօր առանց անդրադառնալու մարտ 1-ի դեպքերին, ինքն իր հարցին պատասխանեց ազգագրագետ Հրանուշ Խառատյանը: 
> 
> Տիկին Խառատայանը, առաջին հերթին որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի, վիրավորված է Հ1-ի այն ձեւակերպումների հետ, թե Ազատության հրապարակում եւ ընդհանարպես փողոց դուրս եկածներն այսօր թալանչի են, գողեր, ավազակներ.§Դա ոչ միայն չի նպաստում վստահության ձեւավորմանը, այլեւ, մեղմ ասած, սրում է: Այս 4 ամիսների ընթացում իշխանությունները ամեն ինչ արեցին, որ հասարակության մեջ բարձրացող բողոքի նոր ալիքը սնուցվի: Մեր հանրությունն այսօր ցանկանում է, որ իր արժանապատվության խնդիրը լուծվի իշխանության կողմից, սակայն դատական պրոցեսները վկայում են, որ այսօր մենք չեն կարող սպասել իրավունքի նորմալացան¦,- ասաց Հրանուշ Խառատյանը: 
> 
> ...


http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=61873

----------


## Արշակ

Ես գնացի հանրահավաք։ Առայժմ։ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ընդդիմության հանրահավաքը սկսված է 
> 
> 
> Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում այս պահին ընթանում է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Համաժողովրդական շարժման հանրահավաքը: 
> 
> Թեեւ Մատենադարանի մոտ հանրահավաքի անցկացումը արտոնված չէ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի կողմից, Համաժողովրադական շարժման ներկայացուցիչների եւ փոխոստիկանապետ Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանի միջեւ բանակցություններից հետո ոստիկանությունը թույլ տվեց Մաշտոցի պողոտայում հավաքված հազարավոր մարդկանց բարձրանալ դեպի Մատենադարան: 
> 
> §Ազատություն¦ ռադիոկայանին տված հարցազրույցում Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանը իր որոշումը բացատրեց նրանով, որ ցուցարարները արգելափակել էին փողոցային երթեւեկությունը, §խախտել այլ անձնաց իրավունքները¦, ինչից հետո որոշում է ընդունվել թույլատրել մարդկանց բարձրանալ դեպի Մատենադարան: 
> 
> ...


http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...EC5873AF9D.ASP

----------


## Fedayi

Ակումբը միտինգի ա?
Մարդ չի մնացել... :Smile:

----------


## impression

Նոր եմ գալիս Մատենադարանի մոտից, մինչև Օպերա պարզ լսվում էր ելույթները, համարյա մինչև Կոնսերվատորիա լիքը ժողովուրդ կար

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԵՐԵՎԱՆ, ՓԱՐԻԶ, ՄՈՍԿՎԱ, ՎԼԱԴԻԿԱՎԿԱԶ
> Քիչ առաջ վերջապես մեկնարկեց ընդդիմության հրավիրած հանրահավաքը: Հանրահավաքը վարում է Հանրապետություն կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը: Նա հայտարարել է, որ հանրահավաքը սկսվում է 3 կարեւոր հաղթանակով: Ըստ Սուրենյանցի, առաջին հաղթանակն այն է, որ Մատենադարանի տարածքն այսօր հաջողվեց ազատել ոստիկաններից, եւ մի օր էլ այդպես երկիրը կազատվի ավազակապետեւթյունից: Երկրորդ հաղթանակը Ա1+ -ի վերաբերյալ Եվրադատարանի որոշումն է, եւ երրորդը` ԵԽԽՎ մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի որոշումը` Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ զեկույցի արտահերթ քննարկումը, ասել է Սուրենյանցը:
> 
> Հանրահավաքին մասնակցում են Համաժողովրդական շարժման ազատության մեջ գտնվող բոլոր առաջնորդները: Իսկ ՆԺԿ նախագահ Արամ Կարապետյանի անունից հանրահավաքին ողջունեց ՆԺԿ վարչության անդամ Հրաչյա Սարգսյանը, պարզաբանելով, որ Արամ Կարապետյանը ներկայում ամբուլատոր բուժում է անցնում:
> 
> Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հայտարարել է նաեւ, որ այս պահին Մատենադարանի հանրահավաքին սատարող հանրահավաքներ են տեղի ունենում Մոսկվայում, Փարիզում, Վլադիկավկազում:


20:26:29 - 20/06/2008

http://lragir.am/src/index.php#top

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ակումբը միտինգի ա?
> Մարդ չի մնացել...


ըհը    :Yes:   :Victory:

----------


## Ռեդ

Հայլուր ?  :Shok:  Միտինգը հայլուրով?  :Shok:  Էս խի էք սենց վախացրել?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

մինչև կոնսերվատորիա չի կարող =ողովուրդ լինի, որովհետև սկի էս Կորյուն-մաշտոց փողոցով երթևեկությունը չի դադարել

----------


## impression

Մայթերին են կանգնած լիքը ու փողոցի երկայնքով:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՆՇԱՆԱԿԵՑ ՀՀՇ-Ի ԳԵՎՈՐԻԿԻՆ* 

Ելույթ ունենալով հանրահավաքում, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը արել է մի նշանակալի հայտարարություն. նա ասել է, որ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը ուսումնասիրող խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովում որոշել է ներկայացուցիչ նշանակել: Թող ների ինձ Ժառանգություն խմբակցությունը, որ հրաժարվեց ներկայացուցիչ նշանակել այդ հանձնաժողովում, բայց ես որոշել եմ ներկայացուցիչ նշանակել այնտեղ, ասել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, եւ տվել նրա անունը. դա ՀՀՇ-ի Գեւորիկն է: 

lragir.am

----------


## voter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiHhsQUIuTM

----------


## Ambrosine

> բայց փողոց ինչի՞ չեն մտնում փակեն որ


կորակվի որպես <<զանգվածային անկարգություն>> ու...





> *ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ ԴԱՌՆԱԼԸ ՈՉ ԹԵ ՆՊԱՏԱԿ Է, ԱՅԼ ՄԻՋՈՑ*Մատենադարանի հարթակից քիչ առաջ ելույթ է ունեցել Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը: Նա ասել է, որ բանտում այս պահին գտնվող տղաները լավ են, պինդ են, միասին են, միակամ են: Սեֆիլյանը անդրադարձել է այն մեղադրանքներին, որ համաժողովրդական պայքարը գաղափարական չի. «Այսօրվա պայքարը գաղափարական, քաղաքական պրողես չէ, այսօրվա պայքարը դիմադրություն է, դիմադրողական շարժում, ժողովրդական շարժում` ժողովրդին կեղեքող վարչախմբի դեմ»: 
> 
> Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը կրկնեց այն միտքը, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախագահ դառնալը ոչ թե նպատակ է, այլ միջոց: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` Ղարաբաղը ծախելուն, ապա «*եթե Հայաստանում կան երկու հոգի, որոնք պատրաստ են հանուն իրենց աթոռը պահելու ծախել ամեն բան, այդ թվում եւ Ղարաբաղը, դրանք հայտնի երկուսն են*, որոնց անունը ես հիմա չեմ ուզում տալ: *Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ապա ինքը գործով ապացուցեց, որ աթոռից կառչող մարդ չի:* Իհարկե, Ղարաբաղի հարցում մենք ունենք տարաձայնություններ, բայց դա չի խանգարում այսօր միասին պայքարել»:
> 
> Սեֆիլյանը նաեւ անդրադարձել է անհամբերության գործոնին, ասելով, թե պետք չէ սպասել. «տեւական պայքարով պետք է հասնենք հաջողության, դա չի նշանակում, որ շատ երկար պետք է սպասենք, բայց ժամանակ է պետք, եւ պայքարն անպայման հաջողությամբ կավարտվի»:


20:55:36 - 20/06/2008

http://lragir.am/src/index.php#top

----------


## Norton

Հանրահավաքը լավ անցավ առանց միջադեպերի :

ՀԱՋՈՐԴԸ՝ ՀՈՒԼԻՍԻ 4-ԻՆ  ԺԱՄԸ 19.00-ին:

----------


## Արամ

Արդյունքը՞

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հայ ժողովուրդը մեկ անգամ եւս ցույց տվեց իր անկոտրում կամքը: Որքան էլ իշխանությունները զանազան միջոցներով փորձեցին խանգարել հանրահավաքը, այն տեղի ունեցավ, անցավ առանց որեւիցե սադրանքի, խաղաղ ու բազմամարդ:
Կեցցե՛ն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ազատ քաղաքացիները...

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> Արդյունքը՞


Չնչինները չթողեցին, բայց մենք արեցինք.........Մենք իրանցից ուժեղ ենք, դա պետք էր ապացուցել և մենք դա արեցինք........... այսօրվա վախից տներում մնացածները հաջորդ հանրահավաքին գալու են...................

----------


## Արամ

Շնորհավորում եմ որ ու=եղանում եք, հույս ունեմ որ մյուս անգամ շատ ու=եղ կլինեք և կդիմանաք սեր=իկի պուլիմյոտին

----------


## Chuk

Հզոր էր, սիրում եմ ժողովրդիս  :Smile: 
Կհանդիպենք հուլիսի 4-ի հանրահավաքին  :Cool:

----------


## Fedayi

Կարծում եմ` որակապես նոր միտինգ էր, տաքգլուխները մարել էին` մարտի 1-ի ծեծը հաշվի առնելով, իշխանությունն էլ իր հերթին էր վախեցել` մարտի 1-ը հաշվի առնելով: Այնպես որ շատ ուրախ եմ, երկու կողմն էլ քաղաքակրթման ուղղությամբ քայլ արեցին:
Բացի այդ նպատակային, առարկայական ու բովանդակային էր` համեմատած նախորդների:
Լավ ա...

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ` որակապես նոր միտինգ էր, տաքգլուխները մարել էին` մարտի 1-ի ծեծը հաշվի առնելով, իշխանությունն էլ իր հերթին էր վախեցել` մարտի 1-ը հաշվի առնելով: Այնպես որ շատ ուրախ եմ, երկու կողմն էլ քաղաքակրթման ուղղությամբ քայլ արեցին:
> Բացի այդ նպատակային, առարկայական ու բովանդակային էր` համեմատած նախորդների:
> Լավ ա...


Համաձայն չեմ, որ իշխանությունը քաղաքակրթության ուղղությամբ քայլ ա արել, հաշվի առնելով այս օրերի վախեցնելու գործընթացները, ճանապարհները փակելը, հանրահավաքի անօրինական արգելումը և այլն...

----------


## Fedayi

> Համաձայն չեմ, որ իշխանությունը քաղաքակրթության ուղղությամբ քայլ ա արել, հաշվի առնելով այս օրերի վախեցնելու գործընթացները, ճանապարհները փակելը, հանրահավաքի անօրինական արգելումը և այլն...


Երկու չէ, բայց մի քայլ արել ա: Վերջը տեղի տվեց, չէ՞: Բացի այդ, վախացնելն էլ էն վախացնելը չէր, նրանց ձեռքերը կապված են "եվրոպական շղթաներով"…
Իշխանությունն էլ, աչքով չտամ, նախորդից լավ ա աշխատում…
Կարծում եմ՝ հետագայում էլ երկու կողմերն էլ զիջումների կգնան, հասարակական ճգնաժամը կհաղթահարվի…Ես լավատես եմ… :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, մարդիկ փետրվարի 20-ի համեմատ ավելի քիչ էին, համ էլ էսօրվա ելույթում Լևոնը մի քիչ զիջողական էր
արդեն ոնց որ ուզում ա համակերպվի էն մտքի հետ, որ Սերժը, չնայած իրա ոչ լեգիտիմությանը, թող լավ գործեր անի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երկու չէ, բայց մի քայլ արել ա: Վերջը տեղի տվեց, չէ՞: Բացի այդ, վախացնելն էլ էն վախացնելը չէր, նրանց ձեռքերը կապված են "եվրոպական շղթաներով"…
> Իշխանությունն էլ, աչքով չտամ, նախորդից լավ ա աշխատում…
> Կարծում եմ՝ հետագայում էլ երկու կողմերն էլ զիջումների կգնան, հասարակական ճգնաժամը կհաղթահարվի…Ես լավատես եմ…


դե պատկերացրու ինչ վախեցած ա իշխանությունը, որ տեղի տվեց: Բացի այդ <<տեղի տվեց>> արտահայտությունն էլ տեղին չի. կարող ա մի հատ էլ շնորհակալ պիտի լինի ժողովուրդը, որ իշխանությունը <<զիջեց>>? իշխանությունը իր հազարավոր պարտականություններից մեկը արեց

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, մարդիկ փետրվարի 20-ի համեմատ ավելի քիչ էին, համ էլ էսօրվա ելույթում Լևոնը մի քիչ զիջողական էր
> արդեն ոնց որ ուզում ա համակերպվի էն մտքի հետ, որ Սերժը, չնայած իրա ոչ լեգիտիմությանը, թող լավ գործեր անի


ոչինչ, ամեն ինչ առջևում ա
հետո էլ ես ասել էի, որ *կարող ա* երկրորդի կարիքն էլ չզգացվի, իսկ դու ինչպես միշտ խուճապի մեջ ես :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

Հանրահավաքը համարում եմ հաջողված՝ հաշվի առնելով որոշ հանգամանքներ. դրանք են՝ 
իշխանությունները փակել են մայրաքաղաք մտնող գրեթե բոլոր ճանապարհները՝ ոտնահարելով քաղաքացիների ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունքը: Ամեն կերպ փորձեցին վախեցնել հասարակությանը: Հանրահավաքը հայտարարված էր ժամը 18:00-ին, բայց այն արտոնվել է սկսվելուց ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե առաջ: Ազատության Հրապարակում վխտում էին կամակատար ոստիկանները՝ մահակներով, սաղավարտներով և վահաններով: Կային նաև ջրցան մեքենաներ: Եվ այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով՝ գալիս ենք մի եզրահանգման, որ հասարակությունը չի պատրաստվում հանդուրժել այս բռնապետական ռեժիմը:

----------


## Artgeo

Թումանյանի տաք ծոցում եմ ուզում լինի հաջորդ հանրահվաքը  :Love: 
Մեկ էլ Հայկոն ականջիս տակ չլինի...

Հարգում ու սիրում եմ հայերիս  :Love: 
Մատենադարանի մոտ դավաճան չկար
Մատենադարանի մոտ կասկածող չկար

----------


## Ahik

> ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, մարդիկ փետրվարի 20-ի համեմատ ավելի քիչ էին, համ էլ էսօրվա ելույթում Լևոնը մի քիչ զիջողական էր
> արդեն ոնց որ ուզում ա համակերպվի էն մտքի հետ, որ Սերժը, չնայած իրա ոչ լեգիտիմությանը, թող լավ գործեր անի


Էտ կարողա լևոնականներով սկսում եք նահանջել :Wink:  :Smile: 
Ինչևիցե եթե սկսել եք, ապա մի նահանջեք :Super Man:  անկախ ԼՏՊ-ն ձեզ հետ կլինի թե ոչ :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

> Մարտի 1-ից հետո ԼՏՊ թիմը, 50-ից ավելի իրազեկում է ներկայացրել քաղաքապետարան, հանրահավաք անցկացնելու վերաբերյալ: Ամեն անգամ քաղաքապետարանը մերժել է: 
> Ամեն դեպքում, նախ քաղաքապետարանը չի կարող անվերջ մերժել հանրահավաքների իրազեկումները, իսկ իշխանությունները ուզեն թե չուզեն, գոնե աչք փակելու համար, պիտի ԵԽԽՎ հայտնի որոշման կատարման ուղղությամբ մի քանի կոնկրետ քայլեր իրականացնեն: Այսինք, կա հավանականույթուն որ հանրահավաքի իրազեկումը չի մերժվի: Փաստորեն,  եթե տեղի ունենա, այս հանրահավաքը պետք է որ մարտի 1-ից հետո լինի առաջին լուրջ հանրահավաքը և հետևապես նաև առաջին լուրջ ներքաղաքական իրադարձությունը: Ի՞նչ ենք մենք ակնկալում այս հանրահավաքից: Արդյո՞ք այն կհավաքի նույնքան մարդ, որքան վերջին խոշոր հանրահավաքներն էին: Թե՞ մարդիկ հոգնած ու հուսահատված այլևս չեն գնա հանրահավաքի և այն կվերածվի մի քանի հարյուր էնտուզիաստների մերձեցման երեկոյի: Սկիզբ կդնի այն արդյո՞ք նոր, ավելի հզոր ժողովրդական բողոքի ալիքի, թե ամեն ինչ վերջացած է…


Արդեն փաստ է, որ հանրահավաքը տեղին ունեցավ: Սակայն այն հույսերը, որ հանրահավաքի իրազեկումը չի մերժվի (մեկը ես լիահույս էի), սին էին: Մերժեցին Ազատության հրապարակում անցկացնելը,պատճառաբանելով «Փոքրիկ Երևանցի» միջոցառումը, որի համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր ատրիբուտներն ի վերջո հավաքեցին ու այդ միջոցառումը, ինչպես և պնդում էինք, ընդամենը պատրվակ էր: Մերժեցին Մատենադարանի մոտ անցկացնելը՝ ասելով, որ տեղեկություններ ունեն, թե իբր անկարգություններ են լինելու: Արդեն կարող ենք ասել, որ այդ տեղեկությունն էլ էժանագին պատրվակ էր, քանզի միակ անկարգությունը, որ տեղի ունեցավ հետևանք էր հանրահավաքի իրազեկումը մերժելուն և Մատենադարան տանող ճանապարհն անօրինական կերպով փակելուն, ինչի պատճառով կարճ ժամանակով խանգարվեց երթևեկությունը: Ի դեպ այդ անկարգությունների մասին թեզը չափից ավելի էժանագին էր, հաշվի առնելով, որ «թույլատրվել էր» հանրահավաք անցկացնել Ճ կարգի վայրում, Հրազդան մարզադաշտի մոտ և պարզապես անհասկանալի, անտրաբանական է, թե ինչպես կարող է անկարգն իրեն անկարգ պահել Մատենադարանի մերձակայքում և կարգին մարզադահլիճի մոտ:

Ինչևէ, հանրահավաքը Հրազդան մարզադաշտի մոտ թողնելը ոչ այլ ինչ էր քան մերժել ու մեր հույսերը չիրականացան: Ի վերջո հանրահավաքը տեղի ունեցավ միայն ու միայն ընդդիմադիրների և ժողովորդի երեսի զոռով ու այստեղ ես իմ հիացմունքն եմ արտահայտում այդ բոլոր մարդկանց նկատմամբ:

Հանրահավաքին մասնակցեցին ընդդիմադիրների գնահատականով 200000, իշխանության գնահատականով 8000, ես, քանի որ շրջել եմ ողջ տարածքում (մեծ դժվարությամբ, ի դեպ, մարդկանց շատ խիտ ու շատ-շատ լինելու պատճառով), հակված եմ համարել որ ներկա էին 100-120 հազար մարդ: Այս թիվը համարում եմ շատ մեծ, որովհետև հատկապես վերջին 15 օրում թափ էր առել մարդկանց  վախեցնելու պրոցես: Դա անում էին դաշնակացականները, իրենց ելույթներում նշելով հնարավոր բախումները (հոգեբանական ճնշում), նույն կերպ տարբեր պատգամավորներ, քաղ. գործիչներ, դա էր անում իշխանությունը՝ ռեպրեսիվ մեթոդներով (ուղերձներ, բերման ենթարկելու դեպքեր, ճանապարհներ փակել և այլն): Այնպես որ իրոք այս թիվը չափազանց մեծ թիվ է, իմ կարծիքով, երեկվա հանրահավաքի համար:

Բողոքի ալիքը երեկ չէ, որ ծնվում է: Այն եղել է մինչև մարտի 1-ն ու շարունակվել է դրանից հետո: Բոլոր հացադուլավորները, բողոքի ցույցեր անցկացնողները, քաղբանտարկյալները, նրանց դատերին ակտիվ ժողովուրդը, պիկետավորները և այլն այս ամբողջ ընթացքում շարժումը վառ էին պահում, բողոքի ալիքին հանգստանալ չէին թողնում: Բողոքի ալիքի դեռ հզոր լինելը կտեսնենք շատ շուտով, հուլիսի 4-ի հանրահավաքին:

Կան կարծիքներ, որ այս հանրահավաքի ելույթները այնքան էլ կառուցողական չէին: Կարծում եմ, որ այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Սա առաջինն էր և նրա նշանակությունը լրիվ ուրիշ եմ ես պատկերացրել, այնպիսին, ինչպիսին եղավ: Ինչպես իր խոսքում նշեց Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, այս հանրահավաքն անհրաժեշտ էր ցույց տալու համար, որ մարդիկ չեն հանդարտվել, որ նրանք չեն ընդունում ընտրությունների արդյունքները, որ ընդվզում են մարտի 1-յան իրադարձությունների դեմ: Այն ինչ պետք էր ապացուցել (որն իրականում ապացուցման կարիք չուներ), ապացուցվեց:

----------


## Fedayi

Կարծում եմ` այսպիսի միտինգները առողջարար նշանակություն ունեն, զգաստացնում և քայլերի են դրդում իշխանություններին: Այսքանը, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Այդ առումով դեմ չեմ, երեկվա նման հանրահավաքները դրական եմ գնահատում: Այս դեպքում թող Լևոնը գործիք լինի մարդկանց ձեռքին, բայց ոչ հակառակը: Սա է խնդիրը, և նախադասության առաջին մասը լրիվ սրտովս է: Թող օգտագործեն Լևոնին, վերականգնեն որոշ /բոլորը չեն կարող/ իրավունքներ և էֆենդուն ուղարկեն տուն նամազ անելու: Դրանից միայն կառողջանանք ու կքաղաքակրթվենք: Մի թեմա կար «Էֆենդու առաքելությունը» վերնագրով: Ահա, կարծում եմ խորամանկ էֆենդու առաքելությունն այս է: 
Եվ կեցցեն նրանք, ովքեր գործիք կդարձնեն և կշպրտեն, այլ ոչ գործիք կդառնան և կշպրտվեն:
Ինչ վերաբերում է այն պնդմանը, թե հասնելու են Սերժի պաշտոնաթողությանը, ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է: Որոշ բաների հասնելու եք, իշխանությունն էլ զիջումների կգնա, բայց երբեք ոչ այդ գնով:

----------


## Ծով

Երեկվա հանրահավքը զգուշավոր էր ընդամենը, ինչն էլ հենց իր հզորությունն էր, որովհետև բանտերու:րում անմեղ մարդիկ կան:
Հանրահավաքների հետ կապված իշխանությունների անկապ-աննպատակ օրենքները մի խոսքով հօդս ցնդեցին: :Bad: 
Փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ ընդդիմության ջանքերը իրենց արդյունքը տվեցին:
վեեեեեեեեեեեեեե՛՛՛՛՛՛՛րջ, բոլորը հասկացան, ժողովուրդը էլ չի վախենում ոչ ոքից...... :Wink: 
Ու եթե այսպես կոչված, ինչպես ասում են, արտոնված լիներ հանրահավաքը, ապա եռակի շատ կլինեին մարդիկ:
Ես այս հանրահավաքը համարում եմ շաաաաաաաաաաաատ ուժեղ միայն որովհետև ժողովուրդը ապացուցեց, որ մեր երկրում իշխանությունն իրենն է: :Smile: 
Եվ մինչև Եվրոպան Հայաստանի հարցը կքննարկի, ընդդիմությունն այլ բան անել չէր կարող, քան պարզապես հիշեցնել իր պահանջներն ու մեկ երկու դիտարկումներ անել:
Եթե առաջ հույս ունեի, հիմա ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ արդարությունը հաղթելու՛ է.....
Ու դեռ............ ինչեեեեեեեեե՜՜ր են սպասվում.........   :Ok:  :Cool:  :Wink: 
*Հ.Գ. Մե՛լ ջաաաաաան, Լևոն-Լևոն, ես արդարություն եմ ուզում, ազատություն, արի՛ մեզ առաջնորդ դարձիր, քո հետևից կգաաաաամ*

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ի՞նչ ենք մենք ակնկալում այս հանրահավաքից:


դե, ժողովուրդը միասնական էր
մարտի 1-ից հետո մեր միասնակաությունը չի կորել
ժողովուրդը վճռական էր, ոնց որ մի կարևոր բանի էր սպասում, էն էլ՝...
չգիտեմ




> Արդյո՞ք այն կհավաքի նույնքան մարդ, որքան վերջին խոշոր հանրահավաքներն էին: Թե՞ մարդիկ հոգնած ու հուսահատված այլևս չեն գնա հանրահավաքի և այն կվերածվի մի քանի հարյուր էնտուզիաստների մերձեցման երեկոյի:


համեմատած փետրվարի 20-ի հավաքի հետ՝ քիչ էին մարդիկ
երևի մի 10 հազար հոգի ըլներ
ծանոթներ ունեմ, որ փետրվարի ցույցերին ինձնից շատ էին գնացել, բայց երեկ չեկան, որովհետև վտանգավոր էր, շոգ էր, հավես չունեին, կամ էլ՝ էլ չէին ուզում
եթե շոգ չլներ, եթե մարդիկ իմանային, որ վերջի պահին ցույցը արտոնվել ա, եթե հավես ունենային գալու, կարող ա շատ ըլնեինք




> Սկիզբ կդնի այն արդյո՞ք նոր, ավելի հզոր ժողովրդական բողոքի ալիքի, թե ամեն ինչ վերջացած է…


3-րդ փուլը սկսված ա, բայց առայժմ տենց տպավորություն չկա
տենանք, եթե ամսի 4-ին շատ մարդ հավաքվեց, ուրեմն ավելի հզոր ալիք կլնի

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> դե, ժողովուրդը միասնական էր
> մարտի 1-ից հետո մեր միասնակաությունը չի կորել
> ժողովուրդը վճռական էր, ոնց որ մի կարևոր բանի էր սպասում, էն էլ՝...


էն էլ նորից որոշեցին, որ շարժումը օրինական է և չգնացին խորհրդարանն իր պարունակությամբ ավիրելու  :Xeloq: 



> երևի մի 10 հազար հոգի ըլներ


դե լավ, մի ճոխացրու, Հայաստանում խի էդքան մարդ կա՞ իշխանություններից դժգոհող

----------


## Artgeo

> համեմատած փետրվարի 20-ի հավաքի հետ՝ քիչ էին մարդիկ
> երևի մի 10 հազար հոգի ըլներ
> ծանոթներ ունեմ, որ փետրվարի ցույցերին ինձնից շատ էին գնացել, բայց երեկ չեկան, որովհետև վտանգավոր էր, շոգ էր, հավես չունեին, կամ էլ՝ էլ չէին ուզում
> եթե շոգ չլներ, եթե մարդիկ իմանային, որ վերջի պահին ցույցը արտոնվել ա, եթե հավես ունենային գալու, կարող ա շատ ըլնեինք


Իսկ ես լիքը մարդկանց գիտեմ, ովքեր առաջ չէին գալիս, իսկ երեկ եկել էին, պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, որ հուլիսի 4-ին երկու խումբն էլ գա  :Wink: 

10 000 լինեինք, Մատենադարանը չէինք ազատագրի:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքն ուներ մեկ առաջնային նշանակություն՝ ցույց տալ իշխանությունների և հենց իրենց՝ ցուցարարներին, որ շարժումը չի մարել նույնիսկ 4 ամիս անց: Ընդդիմությունն ու ընդդիմադիր հասարակությունը վերսկսում են փետրվարյան տաք հանրահավաքներն ընդդեմ տիրող ռեժիմի և ուղղված այն տապալելուն: Իսկ թե դուք էլ ձեզ համարում եք ընդդիմադիր, ուզում եք վերադարձնել իշխանությունը ձեզ՝ ժողովրդին, սակայն չեք միանում մեր շարժմանը՝ անվստահություն հայտնելով այս շարժման ղեկավարությանը, ապա կարող եք սկսել ձեր շարժումը, գտնել շարժման ձեր առաջնորդներին և հաղթել: Մենակ թե չասեք՝ մեր շարժումը խանգարում է իրական շարժման ստեղծվելուն. խանգարում ա, լավ ա անում, սպասեք մենք կհաղթենք, իսկ մենք անպայման կհաղթենք, հետո ինչ ուզում եք արեք, բայց դժվար թե ճարեք որևէ չփչացած քաղաքական գործիչ: 
Հ.Գ. Հա, մոռացա ավելացնեմ, որ 1996-ին կեղծվել են ընտրությունները …
Հ.Գ.2 Չուկ ջան, դու 96-ի մասին էիր ասում, ես 1996-ի մասին  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի 495 գրառումներից 303-ը ջնջվել են: Դրանցից մի մասը վիրավորական էր, մի մասը ծաղրական, մի մասը ջնջվել են, քանի որ առաջացած վեճի (շեշտում եմ՝ վեճի, այլ ոչ երբեք բանավեճի) մասնիկ էին կազմում, մի մասը թեմայի հետ ընդհանրապես առնչություն չունեին, քանի որ մի շարք անդամներ որոշել էին այս թեմայում քննարկել իրենց հուզող խնդիրները, մի մասը ռասիստական ուղղվածություն ունեին, մի մասը անիմաստ էին, մի մասը էմոցիոնալ ու ոչինչ չասող էին...

Իմ ժամանակը և ձեր կատարած գրառումները խղճալով երկրորդ անգամ թեման չեմ ընթերցում, հակառակ դեպքում վախենում եմ, որ մի շարք գրառումներ կարժանան այն 303-ի բախտին: Հուսամ, որ այսուհետ այս և այլ թեմաներում այսպիսի մաքրություն կատարելու կարիք չեմ ունենա, բայց դա, իհարկե կախված է Ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրից: Միայն թե հաջորդ անգամ, հնարավոր է, չսահմանափակվեմ գրառումները ջնջելով:

Թեման վերաբացվում է:*

----------


## Տատ

> Հանրահավաքին մասնակցեցին ընդդիմադիրների գնահատականով 200000, իշխանության գնահատականով 8000, ես, քանի որ շրջել եմ ողջ տարածքում (մեծ դժվարությամբ, ի դեպ, մարդկանց շատ խիտ ու շատ-շատ լինելու պատճառով), հակված եմ համարել որ ներկա էին 100-120 հազար մարդ:


Ի դեպ, թույատրվու՞մ է այս ֆորումում ռուսերեն նյութեր մեջբերել:

Հաշվարկները ցույց են տվել, որ հավաքվել էին մոտ  20 000 մարդ, տարածքից (մոտակա զբաղեցրաց փողոցները ներհաշվելով) խտությունից ելնելով: Արդեն քիչ չէ!!

Արդյոք արժեր ԼՏՊ-ին օդից կրակած թվեր նշել? 120 000(200 000 тоже было названно)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, թույատրվու՞մ է այս ֆորումում ռուսերեն նյութեր մեջբերել:
> 
> Հաշվարկները ցույց են տվել, որ հավաքվել էին մոտ  20 000 մարդ, տարածքից (մոտակա զբաղեցրաց փողոցները ներհաշվելով) խտությունից ելնելով: Արդեն քիչ չէ!!
> 
> Արդյոք արժեր ԼՏՊ-ին օդից կրակած թվեր նշել? 120 000(200 000 тоже было названно)


Ռուսերեն նյութեր մեջբերել չեն թույլատրվում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է հաշվարկներին... ես տվյալ դեպքում վստահում եմ իմ աչքաչափին ու հակված եմ պնդել իմ նշած թիվը:

----------


## Chuk

Վերջին օրերին բուռն քննարկվում է հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների քանակը: Այս գործընթացում ամենազավեշտալին Հ1-ի պատրաստած հաղորդումն է եղել, ուր, ինչպես ինձ պատմել են, ժողովրդի թիվը ցույց տալու համար մասնավորապես ցույց են տվել akumb.am կայքի սույն թեմայի ինչ-որ գրառում, որտեղ փոքր թիվ է նշված:

Եթե Հ1-ը հասել է նրան, որ ինտերնետային կայքերից պետք է իմանա հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների քանակը, ապա կարող եմ նրանց օգնել: Որքան գիտեմ ոստիկանությունը խոսել է 10000 մասնակցի մասին, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը՝ 200000-ի:  Անհրաժեշտ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիվը բազմապատկել 2/3-ով, կստացվի 133333: Ապա պետք է հաշվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թվի և ոստիկանությանը թվի միջին թվաբանականը, կստացվի 105000: Պետք է հաշվել այս երկու ստացված թվերի (133333 և 105000) միջին թվաբանականը, կստացվի 119166: Այս մի ստացված թիվն էլ բազմապատկում ենք 4/5-ով ու ստանում ենք մասնակիցների իրական թիվը՝ 95332:

Այսպիսով ակնհայտ է, որ հանրահավաքին մասնակցել *95332* մարդ ու իմ այս հաշվարկները ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում Հ1-ով ներկայացված հաշվարկներից, ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում ակումբի ինչ-որ գրառման միջից ցույց տրված թվից, և պարզապես աբսուրդ են այդպիսի հաղորդումները, այդպիսի քննարկումները, թերթերի հոդվածները...

Սրանք բոլորը գալիս են ցույց տալու համար միայն մեկ իրողություն: Իշխանություններին դուր չի եկել, որ հանրահավաքին շատ մարդ է մասնակցել (անկախ այդ շատի թվաքանակից): Պարզաբանեմ: Իրականում իմ համար այնքան էլ էական չի, թե քանի հոգի են եղել մասնակցողները:

Ենթադրենք որ հանրահավաքին ներկա են եղել ընդամենը 5000 մարդ (հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների թվի հետ համեմատած աբսուրդ փոքր թիվ եմ ասում, որպեսզի չլինի մեկ մարդ անգամ, ով կասկածի, որ գոնե այդքան մարդ եղել է): Դա նշանակում է, որ ունենք 5000 մարդ, ովքեր բավական չէ դժգոհ են ներկայիս վիճակից, չեն համակերպվում ընտրակեղծիքներին և այլն, դեռ ավելին, ունեն այնքան համարձակություն, քաղաքական կամք, որ չնայած բոլոր ճնշումներին, ռեպրեսիաներին և այլնին, եկել ու կանգնել են Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում՝ իրենց հոգում կասկած ունենալով, որ կարող է ընկնեն ինչ-որ մի ոստիկանի մահակի հարվածների տակ, ձերբակալվեն կամ անգամ՝ սպանվեն: Սա նշանակում է ճգնաժամ ու հսկայական ճգնաժամ: Սա նշանակում է, որ հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքին անգամ 5000 հոգու ներկայությունը ցույց է տվել իշխանության պարտությունը, նրանց կատարած քայլերի աննպատակահարմարությունը, անիմաստությունը... Սա նշանակում է, որ պայքարի ոգին կոտրված չի, որ կան առնվազն այդքան մարդ, ովքեր մինչև վերջ գնալու են:

Այս նույն խոսքերը կասեի եթե այդ պայմաններում հանրահավաքին մասնակցած լինեին 3 մարդ: Սակայն հանրահավաքին, այնուամենայնիվ, շատ ավելին են մասնակցել: Իմ գնահատականով 100000-ի շրջակայքում, կարող ենք այս թիվը կրճատել երկուսով և ստանալ ասենք 50000, որ այդքան ինչ էլ լինի ներկա է եղել ու ասել, որ այս պահին մի ողջ ժողովուրդ է ընդվզում՝ չնչին բացառություններով: Խնդիրն այն է, որ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ շատերը ներկայացնում էին շատ մարդկանց:

Պարզապես ծիծաղելի է կարծել, որ միայն հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներն են իրավիճակից դժգոհ: Հանրահահավաքի այդ օրվա մասնակիցները հիմնականում այն մարդիկ էին, ովքեր կարողացել են կոտրել իրենց մեջը վախը, հաղթահարել այն ու պարզ ճակատով ելնել պայքարի: Իրականում ոչ բոլոր վախը հաղթահարածներն էին այդտեղ: Ես հստակ գիտեմ, որ եղել են մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն կարողացել հասնել հանրահավաքին կամ չեն եկել՝ մտածելով, որ այն տեղի չի ունենա: Ես հստակ գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր վախեցել են գալ կամ մեկ այլ պատճառով չեն եկել:

Այնպես որ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների թվաքանակի հաշվարկը պարապ զբաղմունք է և մասնավորապես Հ1-ին խորհուրդ կտայի ավելի լուրջ բաներով զբաղվել... եթե այդքան քաղաքական կամք կգտնեն իրենց մեջ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հզոր էր, սիրում եմ ժողովրդիս 
> Կհանդիպենք հուլիսի 4-ի հանրահավաքին


Անկասկած հզոր էր …
Ես էլ եմ ներկա եղել: Ու ուշադրություն դարձրեք ոչ միայն թվաքանակին այլ նաև հավաքված ժողովրդի որակին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այնպես որ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների թվաքանակի հաշվարկը պարապ զբաղմունք է և մասնավորապես Հ1-ին խորհուրդ կտայի ավելի լուրջ բաներով զբաղվել... եթե այդքան քաղաքական կամք կգտնեն իրենց մեջ:


Իսկ Հ1-ը բացի թվերի հետ խաղեր տալուց, ուրիշ զբաղմունք չունի էլ - 3000 մասնակից հանրահավաքին, 15 տոկոս տնտեսական աճ, 3 միլիարդանոց բյուջե,  1,5 միլիոն ընտրող, որից 1,2 միլիոնը աջակցում են կոալիցիային, քանի որ նրա մաս կազմողներին են ձայները տվել: Մեկ ու մեջ էլ թվերը համեմում են գազանանոցային անալոգիաներով - կովկասյան վագր, աֆրիկյան փիղ, նեղոսյան կոկորդիլոս…

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Հետաքրքիր է ի՞նչ են ծաղրածուները հորինելու հուլիսի 4-ի հանրահավաքը չարտոնելու համար: Ազատության հրապարակում փոքրիկ մարտունեցի, մատենադարանում փոքրիկ չլդրանցի, ու ընդհանրապես մայրաքաղաքի բոլոր հրապարակներում փոքրիկ որևէ ռայոնցի միջոցառումներ կարելի է կազմակերպել: Համ էլ երեխաները մանուկ հասակից մոտիկից կծանոթանան միտինգները ցրելու համար նախատեսված տեխնիկայի հետ ու դեմքերով կճանաչեն կարգ ու կանոնի մարտիկներին, ոնց որ էս անգամ Ազատության հրապարակում: 

*Ոստիկանությունը փոքրիկ երևանցի միջոցառման շրջանակներում, մինչև 14 տարեկան երեխաների համար, կազմակերպում է պտույտ ոստիականական վիլիսով ազատության հրապարակում: Կռուգը 200 դրամ: 

Այցելեք Ազատության հրապարակ մասնակցելու քաղաքապետարանի կազմակերպած Շոգ ամառ միջոցառմանը ու վայելեք ջրցան մեքենայի սառը ցնցուղը: Լիտրը 150 դրամ: Զեղչեր կոլեկտիվ հայտերի դեպքում: 
*

----------


## voter

Հաճելի է փաստել, որ ԼՏՊն փորձում է անել այն ինչ միակ լուծումն է այսօր - նախագահի պաշտոնը ինքնանպատակ չդարձնել ու անել հնարավորինը, ինչպես 90ականներին արեցին ու սովետական կոմունիստների իշխանությունը վերացրեցին....




> Երկխոսության էությունը ես հասկանում եմ այսպես. այսօր կա քաղաքական երկու ռեալություն. կա իշխանությունը բռնազավթած ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանություն եւ կա հասարակություն, որը համաձայն չէ այդ իշխանության գոյությանը: Մենք ընդունում ենք, որ դա քաղաքական ռեալություն է, եւ քանի որ մենք խաղաղ, իրավապաշտ Շարժում ենք` պատրաստ ենք այդ հարցը լուծել քաղաքակիրթ ձեւով, քաղաքական պայքարի ընդունված նորմերով: Մենք գտնում ենք, որ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանն ունի շատ լավ ձեւակերպում. քանի որ այս վիճակը ստեղծվել է ընտրությունների պատճառով` ուրեմն վիճակից դուրս գալու ելքը նախագահական եւ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններն են: Ուրեմն` *երկխոսությունը կարող է լինել միայն քաղաքական պայմանների, խաղի կանոնները համաձայնեցնելու շուրջ*. այսինքն` դուք ասում եք ձերը` ձեր վերահսկողության տակ գտնվող 17 հեռուստակայաններով, մեզ դա էլ պետք չէ, դա էլ վայելեք, ձեր ռադիոներով, ձեր հանրահավաքներով, դուք էլ արեք հանրահավաքներ, մենք էլ մեր իրավունքների սահմաններում` մեր DVD-ներով, մեր հանրահավաքներով, մեր դահլիճային կոնգրեսներով, ժողովներով, զանգվածային-ոչ զանգվածային ակցիաներով պետք է կարողանանք խոսել մեր ժողովրդի հետ: Դուք փորձելու եք ապացուցել ժողովրդին, որ դուք եք լավը, մենք փորձելու ենք ապացուցել, որ մենք ենք ճիշտը: Ինչու՞ եք վախենում խոսքից, ահա դուք այսքան վախեցաք խոսքից` 45 անգամ մերժեցիք, այսօր էլ թատրոն սարքեցիք, քաղաքը լցրեցիք սաղավարտավոր, մահակավոր, վահանավոր ոստիկաններով:


Մնում է տեսնել, թե քանի հոգի է պատրաստ պայքարել ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ԳՈՐԾՈՂ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՆՈՆՆԵՐ ստեղծելու համար և ոչ թե զուտ «Լևոն նախագահ մենք էլ դրանից քյար» կարգախոսով։

Հուսամ գիտակցել են լսողները ինչ կարևոր առաջարկություն է արվել Հունիսի 20ի հանրահավաքում - այն է հայաստանի իրական քաղաքական դաշտը ձևավորել, որտեղ կլինի բազմազանություն ու մարդիկ կունենան ամեն տեսակի քաղաքական գործիչներ, նույնիսկ անգամ հաբռգիստ սերժանտներ - մարդիկ են, որոնք հաճույքով թողնում են իրենց այսօրվա բթամիտները բռնաբարեն - ֆիզիկապես և մտավոր, ջանները ղուրբան - մազոխիզմն էլ երևույթ է թող լեգալ լինի ։

Մնում է սերժանտները համաձայնվեն ոչ բոլորից պահանջել բռնաբարվել, ով չի ցանկանում իրենց սերժանտական 13 տոկոսանոց տնտեսական աղանդին համակրի, չպիտի ստիպեն...

Կարդալով ԼՏՊի ելույթը այլևս չեմ զղճում որ 91-ին ԼՏՊին եմ ընտրել։ 
Բայց դեռ զղճում եմ, որ 1996-ին էլ եմ իրեն ընտերել - դա էլ կարելի է համարել վավեր, եթե Հայաստանից պառլամենտական պետություն կարողանա սարքել...

----------


## Norton

> *ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ԿԱՆՑՆԻ ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՎԱԾ ԿԱՐԳԻ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ*
> 
> [17:13] 26 Հունիսի, 2008
> 
> Հուլիսի 23-ին Համաժողովրդական Շարժումը դիմել էր քաղաքապետարան՝ իրազեկելով հուլիսի 4-ի հանրահավաք անցկացնելու որոշման մասին, ս*ակայն քաղաքապետարանը օրենքով սահմանված 72 ժամվա ընթացքում Շարժման ներկայացուցչին պատասխան չի տվել՝ ՚արտոնումՙ է, թե ոչ:* 
> 
> *Այսօր արդեն գործող ՚Երթեր, ցույցեր, հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու մասինՙ ՀՀ օրենքի 12-րդ հոդվածի 8-րդ մասի համաձայն, եթե 72 ժամվա ընթացքում քաղաքապետարանը չի պատասխանում իրազեկմանը, միջոցառումը կարող է իրականացվել: Այսինքն, հուլիսի 4-ի հանրահավաքը անկախ նրանից քաղաքապետարանը կարտոնի, թե ոչ, տեղի կունենա հենց օրենքի շրջանակներում:* Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարեցին Համաժողովրդական Շարժման մասնակիցներ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ու Ավետիս Ավագյանը: 
> 
> ՚Մենք պատրաստ ենք ոստիկանության ներկայացուցիչների հետ բանակցել հանրահավաքի բնականոն անցկացման վերաբերյալՙ,- ասաց Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, որը նաեւ վստահեցրեց, որ քաղաքապետարանը, պատասխանը ուշացնելով, օրենք չի խախտել, պարզապես նրա որոշումն այլեւս իրավական ուժ չունի: *Հուլիսի 4-ի հանրահավաքի անցկացման վայրը դեռեւս հստակեցված չէ՝ Ազատության հրապարակո՞ւմ, թե՞ Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում կանցկացվի. հստակեցումից հետո այդ մասին կհայտարարվի լրացուցիչ: Բայց արդեն հստակ է, որ երթ անցկացվելու է:* 
> ...


*a1plus.am*

----------

